# Masters 2019



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2019)

Thought Iâ€™d get a thread on here for all things to mull over for the week. 

Itâ€™s the unofficial start of the â€œseasonâ€ for many of us here and itâ€™s a tournament that I love to watch.

Lots to look forward to with Rory playing well and looking to complete the grand slam, Tiger being back to form, other gun Europeans in form (or recent wins) with a realistic chance such as Rose, Molinari and Casey. Some remodelled holes, the Par 3 tournament and what is just a beautiful course. 

Personally, I hope that Louis Oosthuizen gets it done this week. Played well for the first part of this year and has won in 2019. Backed him at 55/1 and he has shortened into 35/1.

On the other hand I would love Rory to pip Tiger with a birdie on the 18th on Sunday. That would be amazing


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2019)

I know a lot of people like all the build up and previews etc etc but it bores me to tears so I'll be keeping away from coverage until the Par 3 ( which is cool) and then Thursday for the real thing.
Frankie to win it.....although I wouldn't be unhappy to see Rory complete the Slam.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 8, 2019)

Picking Spieth or Tiger. Think Jordan is going to piece everything together this week and take his 2nd green jacket.


----------



## Slab (Apr 8, 2019)

Not overly fussed who wins but Iâ€™d be happiest to see Fleetwood from this side of the water or Fowler from that side or Li from Asia (a Woods win while top of the wish list is asking too much & anyway the world would tip off its axis and that would only mess with the weather here)


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't see this being a Tiger or Spieth week. Would be very surprised if either of them are better than everyone else in the field over 72 holes. Spieth especially who has looked decidedly average for large parts of the past year.  

I reckon it'll be a European week - Rory is the obvious choice. But Rose, Molinari, Garcia, Stenson would all be decent shouts as well. Stenson played insane golf at the Matchplay v Furyk and in a strokeplay event would probably had a comfortable cushion over the field. 

American choice would be Thomas - but his recent form has not been much to inspire confidence. Likewise Bryson - who you could have been talked into putting quite a few quid on around the turn of the year.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

I stuck my bets on on Thursday and went with the following:

Dechambeau 22
Reed 40
Pepperell 100
Snedeker 100
Si Woo 150
Na 200

Unfortunately I won't be able to watch much of it because I'm on a drinking weekend with the football team, but might catch some in the pub, plus Sunday night if I'm home in time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2019)

Going to go for Dechambeau, Molinari, Rose, and Rahm with Kuchar at 33/1 as my outsider


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 8, 2019)

Would like to see De  Chambeau, or preferably Fleetwood.
Outside of those two , Rory.
I wouldn't be upset if Fowler did it. I like the character of the man.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2019)

It is going to be DJ. I can't/ won't put money on him, as there is no value.


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2019)

Cant wait, and as above, i keep away till at least Wednesday night...  British winner required... if not a Euro please....  always a great weekend in front of the TV of course!  (better if you go!)


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2019)

Going for Fitzpatrick again E/W

Also can see Spieth turn his form around and be in the mix but the bookies wonâ€™t give value because of past years.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 8, 2019)

As long as the build up isn't too loaded with "Can Tiger win again?" or "Will McIlroy complete the set?" then I might be tempted to watch some of the pre-tournament stuff. If not it will be a Thursday start when the real thing gets going.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

SatchFan said:



*As long as the build up isn't too loaded with "Can Tiger win again?" or "Will McIlroy complete the set?" then I might be tempted to watch some of the pre-tournament stuff.* If not it will be a Thursday start when the real thing gets going.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.. maybe leave the TV off for now then.


----------



## Coffey (Apr 8, 2019)

Couple of outside picks that I like:

Stenson at 60/1
Hoffman at 100/1
Louis at 40/1
Wallace at 110/1


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

Iâ€™m not a massive fan of it , a lot of that is down to the massive hype flooded by Sky , used to look forward to Thursday evening at 9 on BBC 2 and then enjoy it 

But for me the exclusivity of it all is whatâ€™s wrong with golf , personal invites , a course we just will never be able to play, patrons ?! , limiting the what the public can watch on telly - I would actually remove it as a major unless the changed the way they do the entry and have it under control of the golf bodies.

Iâ€™ll still watch it because itâ€™s a major and fingers crossed Rory does it but if not then a European wins


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 8, 2019)

Announces the start of the season. Cracking TV. Amazing pictures. Superb golf course. Best major by a country mile. Good God I even watch it!!!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2019)

Didnâ€™t take long for the predictable negative nose dive to arrive ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸.
Love it, the cheesy US coverage, the way over the top build up, the excitement over the weekend, bring it on!


----------



## rksquire (Apr 8, 2019)

Can't wait.  Watched the Am. Girls at the weekend and it was outstanding.

Would love Rory to win.

Also, love the hype & subtext.  Rory going for 'Slam; Tiger back; Speith's form; Rookies. etc.  Whilst people hate this, it's promotional and in reality it interests more people than those that hate; 
Someone like Xander, Smith or Pepperell has a really good chance; same for Fleetwood, Molinari and Rose.

Can't wait!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2019)

Think Iâ€™ll be backing Spieth & Fleetwood.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Didnâ€™t take long for the predictable negative nose dive to arrive ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸.
Love it, the cheesy US coverage, the way over the top build up, the excitement over the weekend, bring it on!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s class

Still the committee can Mod Edit with the tv coverage being limited


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 8, 2019)

Love the Masters weekend. Play Golf, Watch Golf, repeat.

I'm going with Fleetwood for a place. Also Justin Rose / Jason Day / Adam Scott all showed signs of life recently , so all of them who like the course to go well.

Tiger and Rory, who knows?! Too much pressure on them, some of it self imposed. What a final pairing that would be on the Sunday.

Love it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 8, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115067192146563072
Tiger grinding hard. Last off the course last night.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

I actually for once agree with @Liverpoolphil. Don't think it's the greatest course, think there's far to much eliteism in the event of it being invitational and think it should be more accessible to the public. 

But with that being said it does have its share of drama and theatre and normally brings with it some memorable and sensational golf. I will be watching and it's coincided with 10 days off work so there I will be practicing, playing and then watching


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I actually for once agree with @Liverpoolphil. Don't think it's the greatest course, think there's far to much eliteism in the event of it being invitational and think it should be more accessible to the public.

But with that being said it does have its share of drama and theatre and normally brings with it some memorable and sensational golf. I will be watching and it's coincided with 10 days off work so there I will be practicing, playing and then watching
		
Click to expand...

Understand the criticism of the elitism and the fact it's an invitational etc, don't necessarily agree with it but understand it, but you don't rate the course? Really? What don't you like about it? The course has definitely regressed a little in recent years with some of the changes they've made (the changes to the 5th are a bit of a joke for example) but it's still an unreal strategic golf course designed by one of the great course designers ever and is presented in immaculate condition every year. 

I love The Masters. It's my favourite event of the year every year. I love the build-up, the Par 3 contest, and the Golf Course always delivers fantastic golf. Can't wait for Weds night!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 8, 2019)

love the masters ,great spectacle and great drama almost every year.i will be rooting for Casey as my number one pick with Tiger and Rory as well as Day to fill out a top four.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 8, 2019)

Back shift Thursday-Sunday for me, I won't be seeing any of it. Will make do with catch up on the morning.


----------



## Hackers76 (Apr 8, 2019)

Will be going for Rahm and DJ but have a feeling for Sergio to do well. 
I have a big job interview first thing Monday morning and will be in two minds whether or not to stay up til the end or not.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m not a massive fan of it , a lot of that is down to the massive hype flooded by Sky , used to look forward to Thursday evening at 9 on BBC 2 and then enjoy it

But for me the exclusivity of it all is whatâ€™s wrong with golf , personal invites , a course we just will never be able to play, patrons ?! , limiting the what the public can watch on telly - I would actually remove it as a major unless the changed the way they do the entry and have it under control of the golf bodies.

Iâ€™ll still watch it because itâ€™s a major and fingers crossed Rory does it but if not then a European wins
		
Click to expand...

So for the couple of decades it was on the BBC exclusively it was an alright tournament and it's only since Sky has had it it's hyped and exclusive? I can remember BBC running endless trailers before the event. Was that not over hyping it as well? The TV rights have always been governed and will continue to be so. I really can't see it losing its "major" tag so rather than look at the faults, embrace four days of great golf and hopefully a British winner?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2019)

I am away for most of the weekend, so will miss most of the measly coverage of the jumped up invitational, held on the Augusta goat track.

I might see a bit on Thursday night, and most of Sunday though, so that is a couple of hours I need to put aside.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Understand the criticism of the elitism and the fact it's an invitational etc, don't necessarily agree with it but understand it, but you don't rate the course? Really? What don't you like about it? The course has definitely regressed a little in recent years with some of the changes they've made (the changes to the 5th are a bit of a joke for example) but it's still an unreal strategic golf course designed by one of the great course designers ever and is presented in immaculate condition every year.

I love The Masters. It's my favourite event of the year every year. I love the build-up, the Par 3 contest, and the Golf Course always delivers fantastic golf. Can't wait for Weds night!
		
Click to expand...

Yep really don't rate the course, doesn't matter who the designer is. Doesn't matter how pretty the flora and fauna are for me it's not a good course.

There are a couple of holes where they've made it picturesque more through the addition of the flowers etc than the actual layout. If you can hit it long and putt well that's pretty much all you need, it requires less stragtey than all other major courses and is pretty much wide open in the most part. 

I know people that have been to watch the event and said themselves without the crowds and grandstands it's pretty much a wide open field. 

We're all different and that's what makes discussion here worth it. I will tune in and I will enjoy watching the drama unfold.


----------



## Slab (Apr 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115067192146563072
Tiger grinding hard. Last off the course last night.
		
Click to expand...

At the range just started on TV and they showed the same pic
Faldo doesn't say tiger only arrived at 4:30 and didn't go out to walk the front 9 with a wedge till after 5 before heading to do some chips
I'm a fan but he wasn't out there for 10 hours


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 8, 2019)

Some great debates on here but for me it's the best "viewing" major. Some fantastic duels over the years and it really is true that it doesn't hot up until back 9 Sunday.

I love it.


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 8, 2019)

Can't wait for it all to start  

I would like to see Rory or Fleetwood win this. Hideki could go well and like the prospect of Xander too.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 8, 2019)

Love the Masters. Been watching some of the old stuff on the Masters You Tube page. Loving seeing the likes of Seve, Norman, Floyd, Faldo, Langer, etc etc playing. 

Personally dont have a problem with the exclusivity or any of the qualification criteria. It gives the event something different. These days any player can qualify: get inside the top 50 of the World Rankings. Dont have a problem with less TV coverage either; less is more.


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2019)

I just can't wait ................................ I bloody love it.
I love everything about it. The tradition, the quirkiness, the course, the build up, the old footage, the opening drive off ............................. everything.
And then there's the back nine on Sunday!!
I've a sneaky feeling for Tommy or Rory, so they'll miss the cut .


----------



## sam85 (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m not a massive fan of it , a lot of that is down to the massive hype flooded by Sky , used to look forward to Thursday evening at 9 on BBC 2 and then enjoy it

But for me the exclusivity of it all is whatâ€™s wrong with golf , personal invites , a course we just will never be able to play, patrons ?! , limiting the what the public can watch on telly - I would actually remove it as a major unless the changed the way they do the entry and have it under control of the golf bodies.

Iâ€™ll still watch it because itâ€™s a major and fingers crossed Rory does it but if not then a European wins
		
Click to expand...

While I don't agree with most of this I can at least see the argument in the exclusivity part of this. One bit I don't get is not being able to play it myself. Realistically I'd never be expect to be able to play a game of football at Wembley but it wouldn't take anything away from the enjoyment of playing football there. For me the ability to be able to play some of the courses that the top pros play is a massive bonus rather than something that should come to be expected.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I know a lot of people like all the build up and previews etc etc but it bores me to tears so I'll be keeping away from coverage until the Par 3 ( which is cool) and then Thursday for the real thing.
Frankie to win it.....although I wouldn't be unhappy to see Rory complete the Slam.
		
Click to expand...

This. The build up and On the Range are that important that Sky canâ€™t find an hour for the highlights of yesterdayâ€™s Valero Texas Open? Get over yourselves Sky.


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			This. The build up and On the Range are that important that Sky canâ€™t find an hour for the highlights of yesterdayâ€™s Valero Texas Open? Get over yourselves Sky.
		
Click to expand...

well worth watching too, was a pretty amazing final round from a monday qualifier!!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			well worth watching too, was a pretty amazing final round from a monday qualifier!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I made a point of avoiding the result, it was building up quite nicely last night.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

sam85 said:



			While I don't agree with most of this I can at least see the argument in the exclusivity part of this. One bit I don't get is not being able to play it myself. Realistically I'd never be expect to be able to play a game of football at Wembley but it wouldn't take anything away from the enjoyment of playing football there. For me the ability to be able to play some of the courses that the top pros play is a massive bonus rather than something that should come to be expected.
		
Click to expand...

For me one of the best things about playing golf is our ability to be able to play the same course the top guys play , all the Major courses around the world that these guys play majors on we can play. Apart from Augusta - they try and make it out that its part of the "mystery" etc but the whole tournament and course for me is the sort of thing that gives golf that snob name. Its not the course i would jump to play anyway but its all a bit cringey and the hype for it is getting worse each year.


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Which is why I made a point of avoiding the result, it was building up quite nicely last night. 

Click to expand...

sorry BIM, assumed by your post you knew the result nearly 24 hrs later


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Yep really don't rate the course, doesn't matter who the designer is. Doesn't matter how pretty the flora and fauna are for me it's not a good course.

There are a couple of holes where they've made it picturesque more through the addition of the flowers etc than the actual layout. If you can hit it long and putt well that's pretty much all you need, it requires less stragtey than all other major courses and is pretty much wide open in the most part.

I know people that have been to watch the event and said themselves without the crowds and grandstands it's pretty much a wide open field.

We're all different and that's what makes discussion here worth it. I will tune in and I will enjoy watching the drama unfold.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re allowed opinions, but if you think itâ€™s not a good course your opinion of golf courses isnâ€™t very good. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			sorry BIM, assumed by your post you knew the result nearly 24 hrs later 

Click to expand...

Not aimed at you mate, no apology necessary ðŸ‘  It was aimed at those who can find space for a 1 hour highlight reel because of all the old ðŸ’© they are shovelling in. 2 in the morning would do, most people can record it.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For me one of the best things about playing golf is our ability to be able to play the same course the top guys play , all the Major courses around the world that these guys play majors on we can play. Apart from Augusta - they try and make it out that its part of the "mystery" etc but the whole tournament and course for me is the sort of thing that gives golf that snob name. Its not the course i would jump to play anyway but its all a bit cringey and the hype for it is getting worse each year.
		
Click to expand...

You realise you canâ€™t get on most of the US open courses mate right, with the exception of bethpage and pebble (and I know youâ€™ll grumble about the green fee on there).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			You realise you canâ€™t get on most of the US open courses mate right, with the exception of bethpage and pebble (and I know youâ€™ll grumble about the green fee on there).
		
Click to expand...

But you can still get on a good number of them , and even the private members ones you can get on without having to know someone who wears a green jacket - even if the price is high , its still an option 

Its the same every year - people expect every golfer to love the Masters and Augusta - well guess what , not everyone does - its just an opinion - some hate The Open where as i love it


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But you can still get on a good number of them , and even the private members ones you can get on without having to know someone who wears a green jacket - even if the price is high , its still an option

Its the same every year - people expect every golfer to love the Masters and Augusta - well guess what , not everyone does - its just an opinion - some hate The Open where as i love it
		
Click to expand...

You can get on Augusta with a member. No different to any other private club in America.

The open is alright. But when 50% of the field get ruled out by the draw most years it loses some points imo 

Also itâ€™s during the day, Iâ€™d rather be on the golf course


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 8, 2019)

Only bet I've had so far is Rory to get an eagle in the first round, 8/1. Thought it was a decent price, the way he's been playing. 

Love the tournament, hate the lack of TV coverage, proper tv coverage. About time the committee joined the modern world.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 8, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Thought Iâ€™d get a thread on here for all things to mull over for the week.

Itâ€™s the unofficial start of the â€œseasonâ€ for many of us here and itâ€™s a tournament that I love to watch.

Lots to look forward to with Rory playing well and looking to complete the grand slam, Tiger being back to form, other gun Europeans in form (or recent wins) with a realistic chance such as Rose, Molinari and Casey. Some remodelled holes, the Par 3 tournament and what is just a beautiful course.

Personally, I hope that Louis Oosthuizen gets it done this week. Played well for the first part of this year and has won in 2019. Backed him at 55/1 and he has shortened into 35/1.

On the other hand I would love Rory to pip Tiger with a birdie on the 18th on Sunday. That would be amazing 

Click to expand...

Yep... Picked Louis a while back.. Also got Sneds as I think his putting is back on its game. Also got Hideki as he does pretty well and I see a story in their somewhere...


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Only bet I've had so far is Rory to get an eagle in the first round, 8/1. Thought it was a decent price, the way he's been playing. 

Love the tournament, hate the lack of TV coverage, proper tv coverage. About time the committee joined the modern world.
		
Click to expand...

seems reasonable, where was that?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			seems reasonable, where was that?
		
Click to expand...

Coral


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Coral
		
Click to expand...

ah ok, gl 

the book that wont take a bet despite betting to nearly 180% lol


----------



## DCB (Apr 8, 2019)

87 invited competitors ...... how can that be a Major ?

Still be glued to the coverage to see who comes out on top, but, 87 ......... come on let's have a full field for a change.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 8, 2019)

For me it's the best Major - love all the hype, the course, the exclusivity along with the best players.
A lot has been said about the course and that it's not all that, but what about the greens and pin positions. Fast and undulating - remembering Tiger's wonder chip at the '99 Masters!

My pick is Paul Casey who's had a good year and on a good run of form.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Weâ€™re allowed opinions, but if you think itâ€™s not a good course your opinion of golf courses isnâ€™t very good. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Of course my opinion wouldn't be good because I don't rate this one course that everyone gushes over ðŸ™„
Not everyone has to think it's the best and I know others that think the same. 

Plus the field is stronger in events like the US Open, PGA, The Open, even tour events like the Players have bigger and deeper fields. 

But like I said I'll still be watching as it is one of the majors and I will enjoy the coverage to.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 8, 2019)

Right - so it's an invitational I get that, but who's really missing out that would be of value to the field? To qualify you need to fulfil one of the following criteria:





Masters Tournament Champions (Lifetime)
US Open Champions (Honorary, non-competing after 5 years)
British Open Champions (Honorary, non-competing after 5 years)
PGA Champions (Honorary, non-competing after 5 years)
Winners of The Players Championship (Three years)
Current Olympic Gold Medalist (One year)
Current US Amateur Champion (Honorary, non-competing after 1 year) and the runner-up to the current US Amateur Champion
Current British Amateur Champion (Honorary, non-competing after 1 year)
Current Asia-Pacific Amateur Champion
Current Latin America Amateur Champion
Current US Mid-Amateur Champion
The first 12 players, including ties, in the previous year's Masters Tournament
The first 4 players, including ties, in the previous year's US Open Championship
The first 4 players, including ties, in the previous year's British Open Championship
The first 4 players, including ties, in the previous year's PGA Championship
Winners of PGA Tour events that award a full-point allocation for the season-ending Tour Championship, from previous Masters to current Masters
Those qualifying for the previous year's season-ending Tour Championship
The 50 leaders on the Final Official World Golf Ranking for the previous calendar year
The 50 leaders on the Official World Golf Ranking published during the week prior to the current Masters Tournament


Click to expand...

The Masters committee then invite a series of International players that fall outside of this criteria. If you don't make it through one of those routes - you're not a huge loss to a Major championship for me. Am I missing something? Who's missing out that should be there?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Right - so it's an invitational I get that, but who's really missing out that would be of value to the field? To qualify you need to fulfil one of the following criteria:



The Masters committee then invite a series of International players that fall outside of this criteria. If you don't make it through one of those routes - you're not a huge loss to a Major championship for me. Am I missing something? Who's missing out that should be there?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you. The top players are there on merit. Itâ€™s a major


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Right - so it's an invitational I get that, but who's really missing out that would be of value to the field? To qualify you need to fulfil one of the following criteria:



The Masters committee then invite a series of International players that fall outside of this criteria. If you don't make it through one of those routes - you're not a huge loss to a Major championship for me. Am I missing something? Who's missing out that should be there?
		
Click to expand...

How many â€œqualifying eventsâ€ do they host around the globe to allow others to gained entry into the Major , plus winners of certain tournaments around the world

156 play in the Open , 156 play in the US Open , 156 in the US PGA

Why should the Master be first of all restricted by invite !! And secondly to half the amount of the other three majors

Over the years some quality players have missed out whilst some guy who won it 40 years ago struggles to break 90 can still play and itâ€™s all just US based events that allow entry - where are the guys that win on the ET or on the Sunshine Tour ? 

The entry and the way they allow people to play in their Comp is outdated and imo needs to change until then imo itâ€™s a glorified invitational as others have said


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many â€œqualifying eventsâ€ do they host around the globe to allow others to gained entry into the Major , plus winners of certain tournaments around the world

156 play in the Open , 156 play in the US Open , 156 in the US PGA

Why should the Master be first of all restricted by invite !! And secondly to half the amount of the other three majors

Over the years some quality players have missed out whilst some guy who won it 40 years ago struggles to break 90 can still play

The entry and the way they allow people to play in their Comp is outdated and imo needs to change until then imo itâ€™s a glorified invitational as others have said
		
Click to expand...

So you don't like the Masters (or is it just because Sky has the coverage) and have found fault in a number of things with it. If you really hate it don't watch it until BBC show it at the weekend (although I suspect you'll watch it anyway). It has always had the same qualifying criteria so I don't see what the issue is. For me is symbolises the start of the season, is a great spectacle over holes we've become familiar with over the years and there will be thrill watching the back nine on SUnday


----------



## ger147 (Apr 8, 2019)

Always look forward to the Masters, official start of the golf season for me.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2019)

The Masters is consistently the most exciting major because of the way the back 9 can be attacked. Birdie opportunities from 13-18 mean a3 shot lead can be precarious 

I love it nearly as much as the the Open Championship


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many â€œqualifying eventsâ€ do they host around the globe to allow others to gained entry into the Major , plus winners of certain tournaments around the world

156 play in the Open , 156 play in the US Open , 156 in the US PGA

Why should the Master be first of all restricted by invite !! And secondly to half the amount of the other three majors

Over the years some quality players have missed out whilst some guy who won it 40 years ago struggles to break 90 can still play and itâ€™s all just US based events that allow entry - where are the guys that win on the ET or on the Sunshine Tour ?

The entry and the way they allow people to play in their Comp is outdated and imo needs to change until then imo itâ€™s a glorified invitational as others have said
		
Click to expand...

The same 40 year olds who are no longer good enough to play on the Tour still play in The Open every year if they're a past champion. It doesn't bother me that The Masters is slightly more exclusive, if anything it makes it more special. Sure there are some older guys that probably shouldn't be playing, but we have that at every major, that doesn't take away from the field strength. All of the best players in the world make it to The Masters - 56 fewer play than play at the other Majors, but is that really a big issue? Who is missing out that should be there? It's not like politics of the invitational are getting in the way of the best players in the world competing for one of the 4 Majors - all the top players are there. Total non-issue for me.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Right - so it's an invitational I get that, but who's really missing out that would be of value to the field? To qualify you need to fulfil one of the following criteria:



The Masters committee then invite a series of International players that fall outside of this criteria. If you don't make it through one of those routes - you're not a huge loss to a Major championship for me. Am I missing something? Who's missing out that should be there?
		
Click to expand...

Not disagreeing with you but, by that logic, why do the other majors have a full field of 150+..?


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Yep really don't rate the course, doesn't matter who the designer is. Doesn't matter how pretty the flora and fauna are for me it's not a good course.

There are a couple of holes where they've made it picturesque more through the addition of the flowers etc than the actual layout. If you can hit it long and putt well that's pretty much all you need, it requires less stragtey than all other major courses and is pretty much wide open in the most part.

I know people that have been to watch the event and said themselves without the crowds and grandstands it's pretty much a wide open field.

We're all different and that's what makes discussion here worth it. I will tune in and I will enjoy watching the drama unfold.
		
Click to expand...

If it requires so little strategy why has there been so few first time winners, have you ever seen the course in person ? You only have to listen to lots of the vets to know that it's a course you could play 1000 times and still learn things about it. Best event outside the open for me, everything about it gets me excited for the new season ahead


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The same 40 year olds who are no longer good enough to play on the Tour still play in The Open every year if they're a past champion. It doesn't bother me that The Masters is slightly more exclusive, if anything it makes it more special. Sure there are some older guys that probably shouldn't be playing, but we have that at every major, that doesn't take away from the field strength. All of the best players in the world make it to The Masters - 56 fewer play than play at the other Majors, but is that really a big issue? Who is missing out that should be there? It's not like politics of the invitational are getting in the way of the best players in the world competing for one of the 4 Majors - all the top players are there. Total non-issue for me.
		
Click to expand...

You have missed the point

Everything in regards the Masters is weighted towards the US Based players - Soneone for example wins on the ET but doesnâ€™t get entry , someone wins on the PGA tour and they get entry - why when itâ€™s a Major which should be open to all ? If a player isnâ€™t a member of the PGA tour then they are extremely disadvantaged because of the way the World ranking points system works.

And once a player who has won reaches the age of 60 then they no longer are eligible

One of the biggest image issues golf has is snobbery and exclusivity issues - The Masters is full of it.

For me it should have the same criteria as all the majors - Open it up to more players on other tours and not just the PGA tour - or make it a PGA tour event and get a major somewhere else.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			If you can hit it long and putt well that's pretty much all you need, it requires less stragtey than all other majors.
		
Click to expand...

That comment alone shows a complete misunderstanding of the course. It's a second shot course, about position off the tee and great ball striking in the approach. That's what wins around there, nothing to do with length and not as much to do with putting as the media would have you think.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You have missed the point

Everything in regards the Masters is weighted towards the US Based players - Soneone for example wins on the ET but doesnâ€™t get entry , someone wins on the PGA tour and they get entry - why when itâ€™s a Major which should be open to all ? If a player isnâ€™t a member of the PGA tour then they are extremely disadvantaged because of the way the World ranking points system works.

And once a player who has won reaches the age of 60 then they no longer are eligible

One of the biggest image issues golf has is snobbery and exclusivity issues - The Masters is full of it.

For me it should have the same criteria as all the majors - Open it up to more players on other tours and not just the PGA tour - or make it a PGA tour event and get a major somewhere else.
		
Click to expand...

It's open to players on all tours plus is very supportive of amateur golfers. The field is capped at a number for a reason, so is every WGC event. Who cares, the best players and the best amateurs will always be providing exciting golf


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 8, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			That comment alone shows a complete misunderstanding of the course. It's a second shot course, about position off the tee and great ball striking in the approach. That's what wins around there, nothing to do with length and not as much to do with putting as the media would have you think.
		
Click to expand...

He obviously doesn't know that zach Johnson has won the even fairly recently


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			That comment alone shows a complete misunderstanding of the course. It's a second shot course, about position off the tee and great ball striking in the approach. That's what wins around there, nothing to do with length and not as much to do with putting as the media would have you think.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with you and that's based on my own opinion of years watching it m, but God forbid I disagree with anyone about the Masters..



Parsaregood said:



			He obviously doesn't know that zach Johnson has won the even fairly recently
		
Click to expand...

I also do know Zach won  and I wouldn't say 12 years ago was fairly recent but as per my point above, God forbid disagreeing about this hallowed major.

As I've said though I'll watch it and no doubt continue like LP to be the villain of this thread because I don't think it's the best major.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 8, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Not disagreeing with you but, by that logic, why do the other majors have a full field of 150+..?
		
Click to expand...

Because two of them are "Opens" so there's open qualifying for any Joe Schmo that wants to qualify, doesn't guarantee the strength of field as anyone could turn up and have a good few rounds in Qualifying and make it through, are they strengthening the field though? Same with Final Qualifying where the pros who haven't qualified by the other means get a go - are they adding to the strength of the field because they had a good 36 holes? And then the PGA allows a few PGA Coaches to qualify and play - are they strengthening the field? More numbers doesn't necessarily mean stronger field. Don't get me wrong- I love that anyone can enter and possibly win The Open, but that doesn't make it a better or stronger tournament than The Masters.



Liverpoolphil said:



			You have missed the point

Everything in regards the Masters is weighted towards the US Based players - Soneone for example wins on the ET but doesnâ€™t get entry , someone wins on the PGA tour and they get entry - why when itâ€™s a Major which should be open to all ? If a player isnâ€™t a member of the PGA tour then they are extremely disadvantaged because of the way the World ranking points system works.

And once a player who has won reaches the age of 60 then they no longer are eligible

One of the biggest image issues golf has is snobbery and exclusivity issues - The Masters is full of it.

For me it should have the same criteria as all the majors - Open it up to more players on other tours and not just the PGA tour - or make it a PGA tour event and get a major somewhere else.
		
Click to expand...

2 of the 4 Majors aren't open to everyone, so I'm struggling to see your point. Also, there are actually arguments to say the WR system is favoured towards the ET.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I disagree with you and that's based on my own opinion of years watching it m, but God forbid I disagree with anyone about the Masters..



I also do know Zach won  and I wouldn't say 12 years ago was fairly recent but as per my point above, God forbid disagreeing about this hallowed major.

As I've said though I'll watch it and no doubt continue like LP to be the villain of this thread because I don't think it's the best major.
		
Click to expand...

Fred couples was leading it with a bad back at 50, Danny Willett won it and isn't particularly long. Many others too, the course isn't a course which only suits long hitters, it's a course that suits the person that knows where you can miss it, what angles to come into what pins, it test your chipping and pitching to the extreme


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many â€œqualifying eventsâ€ do they host around the globe to allow others to gained entry into the Major , plus winners of certain tournaments around the world

156 play in the Open , 156 play in the US Open , 156 in the US PGA

*Why should the Master be first of all restricted by invite !! And secondly to half the amount of the other three majors*

Over the years some quality players have missed out whilst some guy who won it 40 years ago struggles to break 90 can still play and itâ€™s all just US based events that allow entry - where are the guys that win on the ET or on the Sunshine Tour ?

The entry and the way they allow people to play in their Comp is outdated and imo needs to change until then imo itâ€™s a glorified invitational as others have said
		
Click to expand...

It's all part of the charm and the tradition.
It's part of what makes it so wonderfully unique.
Oh, and viewing is not compulsory.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Fred couples was leading it with a bad back at 50, Danny Willett won it and isn't particularly long. Many others too, the course isn't a course which only suits long hitters, it's a course that suits the person that knows where you can miss it, what angles to come into what pins, it test your chipping and pitching to the extreme
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't change my opinion about the event not being the best major


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I disagree with you and that's based on my own opinion of years watching it m, but God forbid I disagree with anyone about the Masters..



I also do know Zach won  and I wouldn't say 12 years ago was fairly recent but as per my point above, God forbid disagreeing about this hallowed major.

As I've said though I'll watch it and no doubt continue like LP to be the villain of this thread because I don't think it's the best major.
		
Click to expand...

For the record Iâ€™ve no issue with it not being your fav major but to say itâ€™s not a great course is ludicrous. 

Statistically pros make more 6ft putts at Augusta than anywhere on the PGA tour.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			For the record Iâ€™ve no issue with it not being your fav major but to say itâ€™s not a great course is *ludicrous*.

Statistically pros make more 6ft putts at Augusta than anywhere on the PGA tour.
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion. Mines different and like you said we're all entitled to them.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 8, 2019)

For all those complaining its exclusive and all the rest of it, are any of you watching the drive chip and putt ? I haven't seen any other major getting as involved with kids from all over the place, great to watch


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I disagree with you and that's based on my own opinion of years watching it m, but God forbid I disagree with anyone about the Masters..



I also do know Zach won  and I wouldn't say 12 years ago was fairly recent but as per my point above, God forbid disagreeing about this hallowed major.

As I've said though I'll watch it and no doubt continue like LP to be the villain of this thread because I don't think it's the best major.
		
Click to expand...

It's fine, but your opinions are based on anecdotal crap, rather than what actually happens. 

You can have an opinion on the course, on the validity as a major etc. That's fine. Wrong, but fine. But you cant have a an opinion that goes against actual facts. And I called you out on a comment about the course which is factually wrong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

Slime said:



			It's all part of the charm and the tradition.
It's part of what makes it so wonderfully unique.
Oh, and viewing is not compulsory.
		
Click to expand...

What does viewing have to do with discussions about the qualifying criteria ? Or is that just the generic answer ?

All major sport events are about getting as many to play as possible - all the tennis slams are open to many , football tournaments etc getting bigger to try and get smaller nations in - trying to make all sports as inclusive as possible. 

Three of the majors are - then there is the Masters which for me is the runt of the litter. The course itself is a test , immaculately presented , not my favourite type of course but you can see the appeal of it , itâ€™s always a test of golf and requires excellent shot control but itâ€™s ruined by the event being tightly controlled by the â€œcommitteeâ€ who make their own rules outside of the sporting bodies and we have seen how that works , the restriction of the telly pictures , why is the live coverage restricted so much ! It all just smells of the posh snobbish exclusive menâ€™s club that gives golf a bad name. I for one hope it changes


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 8, 2019)

Woodland 80/1 Â£5 e/w
Schauffele 40/1 Â£5
Stenson 60/1 Â£5

Gives an added interest.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What does viewing have to do with discussions about the qualifying criteria ? Or is that just the generic answer ?

All major sport events are about getting as many to play as possible - all the tennis slams are open to many , football tournaments etc getting bigger to try and get smaller nations in - trying to make all sports as inclusive as possible.

Three of the majors are - then there is the Masters which for me is the runt of the litter. The course itself is a test , immaculately presented , not my favourite type of course but you can see the appeal of it , itâ€™s always a test of golf and requires excellent shot control but itâ€™s ruined by the event being tightly controlled by the â€œcommitteeâ€ who make their own rules outside of the sporting bodies and we have seen how that works , the restriction of the telly pictures , why is the live coverage restricted so much ! It all just smells of the posh snobbish exclusive menâ€™s club that gives golf a bad name. I for one hope it changes
		
Click to expand...

I think when people see the masters on TV they are naturally drawn to it, it is striking. Nick Faldo was just on TV saying the masters was the reason he started playing golf. You have s chip on your shoulder


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			I think when people see the masters on TV they are naturally drawn to it, it is striking. Nick Faldo was just on TV saying the masters was the reason he started playing golf. You have s chip on your shoulder
		
Click to expand...

No i just have a different opinion to yourself -not sure how that means I have a â€œchip on my shoulderâ€ - so letâ€™s just keep it civil as itâ€™s been a decent respectful discussion so far


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			It's fine, but your opinions are based on anecdotal crap, rather than what actually happens.

You can have an opinion on the course, on the validity as a major etc. That's fine. Wrong, but fine. But you cant have a an opinion that goes against actual facts. And I called you out on a comment about the course which is factually wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh so we are down to insults now because you don't like a differing opinion.

You didn't  call me out at all, you made a comment. Calling me out and making a comment are vastly different but being a keyboard warrior as you are it easy to hide behind insults isn't it.

As for your facts, if length isn't an advantage and it may well be a 2nd shot course indeed but easier to play 2nd shots with a wedge than say a 4 iron.

Insult me all you want, or state I'm wrong but don't tell me I can't base my opinion on something when I consider a test golf to be more than just a 2nd shot course. Also don't tell me my opinion is wrong just because it goes against the sheep like way of agreeing with everyone else.

I've already stated I'll watch as it is classed as a major and I have a preference on who wins to make it more interesting, but let's try to keep it civil as your petty insults don't help a thread that so far has been civil and debated fairly


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 8, 2019)

DCB said:



			87 invited competitors ...... how can that be a Major ?

Still be glued to the coverage to see who comes out on top, but, 87 ......... come on let's have a full field for a change.
		
Click to expand...

It's a major because it is a major, simple as that.

Best major there is and it's my key to start playing competitive golf again, the unofficial season opener.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Right - so it's an invitational I get that, but who's really missing out that would be of value to the field? To qualify you need to fulfil one of the following criteria:



The Masters committee then invite a series of International players that fall outside of this criteria. If you don't make it through one of those routes - you're not a huge loss to a Major championship for me. Am I missing something? Who's missing out that should be there?
		
Click to expand...


I think my invite got lost in the post! 




Again! ðŸ˜ª


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Ahh so we are down to insults now because you don't like a differing opinion.

You didn't  call me out at all, you made a comment. Calling me out and making a comment are vastly different but being a keyboard warrior as you are it easy to hide behind insults isn't it.

As for your facts, if length isn't an advantage and it may well be a 2nd shot course indeed but easier to play 2nd shots with a wedge than say a 4 iron.

Insult me all you want, or state I'm wrong but don't tell me I can't base my opinion on something when I consider a test golf to be more than just a 2nd shot course. Also don't tell me my opinion is wrong just because it goes against the sheep like way of agreeing with everyone else.

I've already stated I'll watch as it is classed as a major and I have a preference on who wins to make it more interesting, but let's try to keep it civil as your petty insults don't help a thread that so far has been civil and debated fairly
		
Click to expand...

Umm I donâ€™t think he has actually insulted you though ? 

I believe you made a statement about it not being about strategy and just about length of the tee and putting when he is just staying that factually incorrect 

Itâ€™s not just a bombers course at all and because of the way the hazards are placed and the green complex plus the speed - strategy is key to doing well


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm I donâ€™t think he has actually insulted you though ?

I believe you made a statement about it not being about strategy and just about length of the tee and putting when he is just staying that factually incorrect

Itâ€™s not just a bombers course at all and because of the way the hazards are placed and the green complex plus the speed - strategy is key to doing well
		
Click to expand...

Stating an opinion is based on anecdotal crap is basically saying someone talking       so that is insulting.

And I never said it takes no strategy I said it takes less than other majors and as long as you can hit it long and putt well you can win which is a lot truer if this event than the other 4 majors generally speaking. In years gone by strategy would have been key but not any longer as most hazards are easily cleared by most longer hitters And much wider fairways than other majors as well.

As for factually correct he may even be right but again it's my opinion that this is the least challenging of the majors and I won't be swayed on that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Fleetwood
Molinari
Kisner
Kuchar


There are 4 Majors, no opinion or acknowledgement on here of those 4 Majors will change their status.
Watch it, donâ€™t watch it, itâ€™s up to you.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Ahh so we are down to insults now because you don't like a differing opinion.

You didn't  call me out at all, you made a comment. Calling me out and making a comment are vastly different but being a keyboard warrior as you are it easy to hide behind insults isn't it.

As for your facts, if length isn't an advantage and it may well be a 2nd shot course indeed but easier to play 2nd shots with a wedge than say a 4 iron.

Insult me all you want, or state I'm wrong but don't tell me I can't base my opinion on something when I consider a test golf to be more than just a 2nd shot course. Also don't tell me my opinion is wrong just because it goes against the sheep like way of agreeing with everyone else.

I've already stated I'll watch as it is classed as a major and I have a preference on who wins to make it more interesting, but let's try to keep it civil as your petty insults don't help a thread that so far has been civil and debated fairly
		
Click to expand...

That length argument is moot as that statement applies to literally every course. Do you not like any course? 

Keyboard warrior? I've been to my share of meets and played with people I agree with and disagree with and every round has a been a pleasure. I'm not hiding behind anything

Not sure where I've insulted you, let alone be petty. If you're offended by anything I've said then 
A) I'm sorry
B) you need thicker skin. Much thicker skin.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			That length argument is moot as that statement applies to literally every course. Do you not like any course?

Keyboard warrior? I've been to my share of meets and played with people I agree with and disagree with and every round has a been a pleasure. I'm not hiding behind anything

Not sure where I've insulted you, let alone be petty. If you're offended by anything I've said then
A) I'm sorry
B) you need thicker skin. Much thicker skin.
		
Click to expand...

Of course I like many courses doesn't mean I have to like this one. 

Don't need a thicker skin at all, perhaps you just need to accept people won't and don't have to always agree with you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Stating an opinion is based on anecdotal crap is basically saying someone talking shit so that is insulting.

And I never said it takes no strategy I said it takes less than other majors and as long as you can hit it long and putt well you can win which is a lot truer if this event than the other 4 majors generally speaking. In years gone by strategy would have been key but not any longer as most hazards are easily cleared by most longer hitters And much wider fairways than other majors as well.

As for factually correct he may even be right but again it's my opinion that this is the least challenging of the majors and I won't be swayed on that.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever watched the US PGA ? There is a reason why thatâ€™s won by more Unknownâ€™s or less known players as well as one off etc. The US PGA is the one that always sets up the â€œeasiestâ€ or less challenging than others - with the Opens the hardest.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you ever watched the US PGA ? There is a reason why thatâ€™s won by more Unknownâ€™s or less known players as well as one off etc. The US PGA is the one that always sets up the â€œeasiestâ€ or less challenging than others - with the Opens the hardest.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Phil I have watched it..

Funny isn't  it someone has an opinion and we have to start questioning what do they really know or have seen. 

Yes the PGA throws up some unknowns but that's no real surprise considering the field has more variety of players, the masters has a much smaller pool to choose a winner from, that can be whittled down further when you take out the Ams, the honorary spots etc so likely to be a winner you know more about and the chance of it being an unknown  winner is impossible due to the qualifying criteria you alone have mentioned today..


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Of course I like many courses doesn't mean I have to like this one.

Don't need a thicker skin at all, perhaps you just need to accept people won't and don't have to always agree with you.
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing to disagree with though. You were wrong, I told you so. Instead of just hold your hands up like most people you've taken it as a personal attack, which at no point it was.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			There's nothing to disagree with though. You were wrong, I told you so. Instead of just hold your hands up like most people you've taken it as a personal attack, which at no point it was.
		
Click to expand...

As I pointed out your comment of anecdotal crap is basically saying talking shit. So that's an insult!

Nothing hold my hands up to i made my point as to why I think the way I do. You don't agree with that then fine. Don't tell me I'm wrong though to think the way I do.

Factually yes you are correct it's a 2nd shot course, but again I stand by my points I don't believe that alone is enough of a test for a major. So that comes back to why factually right or not that I disagree and my reason as to why. If you can't accept that then again fine with me.

If you didn't mean it the way it came across then perhaps consider how you word things and I have no personal issue with you. But I don't just back down and hideaway from comments when someone tells me I'm wrong but they haven't bothered to seek clarity as to my thought process. Clearly you don't which again isn't a problem with me, but don't tell someone how they should think. The point of debate and opinion is we don't have to agree nor be right just try to understand the other side.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			As I pointed out your comment of anecdotal crap is basically saying talking shit. So that's an insult!

Nothing hold my hands up to i made my point as to why I think the way I do. You don't agree with that then fine. Don't tell me I'm wrong though to think the way I do.

Factually yes you are correct it's a 2nd shot course, but again I stand by my points I don't believe that alone is enough of a test for a major. So that comes back to why factually right or not that I disagree and my reason as to why. If you can't accept that then again fine with me.

If you didn't mean it the way it came across then perhaps consider how you word things and I have no personal issue with you. But I don't just back down and hideaway from comments when someone tells me I'm wrong but they haven't bothered to seek clarity as to my thought process. Clearly you don't which again isn't a problem with me, but don't tell someone how they should think. The point of debate and opinion is we don't have to agree nor be right just try to understand the other side.
		
Click to expand...

Your sounding like a fool on your view of the course and you have basically tried to backtrack on your initial posts about how it is a course which requires minimal strategy and will favour any bomber who can putt. It is probably the hardest course they see all year to play pitches and chips from, for instance the grass is mown so that they are always going against the grain which is one of many things which makes precision key around here. Just because you dont like the event, or you may not think the course is that great, that does not mean it is not a great course. It is a great course and as true a test of skill as any, it's a course which requires shots to be shaped off the tee and into greens. It's also a course that has a setup to provide tremendous excitement on the back 9 and year in year out it lives up to its reputation


----------



## Wolf (Apr 9, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Your sounding like a fool on your view of the course and you have basically tried to backtrack on your initial posts about how it is a course which requires minimal strategy and will favour any bomber who can putt. It is probably the hardest course they see all year to play pitches and chips from, for instance the grass is mown so that they are always going against the grain which is one of many things which makes precision key around here. Just because you dont like the event, or you may not think the course is that great, that does not mean it is not a great course. It is a great course and as true a test of skill as any, it's a course which requires shots to be shaped off the tee and into greens. It's also a course that has a setup to o90provide tremendous excitement on the back 9 and year in year out it lives up to its reputation
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear ðŸ™„
Haven't back tracked at all. I said I stand by my points and I do whether you or anyone thinks I sound like a fool doesn't bother me.
I also never said it hasn't provided excitement because it has provided its share of drama.
I will stand by everything I've said throughout this thread about the course, the strategies and it favouring a long hitter that can putt or has a good putting week. If anything far from back tracking I gave further clarity to my opinion. But welcome to the band wagon of not accepting an alternative opinion one which I will stand by whether others agree or not doesn't matter.

On that final point. All I'll say is anything further I add to this thread will be about the golf during the tournament itself because that's what this thread was made for but between a few of us myself included we've detracted from that long enough and there really is nothing left to say about it


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 9, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I think my invite got lost in the post!




Again! ðŸ˜ª
		
Click to expand...

You should have played in one of the qualifiers as a back-up!
There was one lad last week who played in a one-day qualifier (and finished top) to get into the 72-hole stroke play qualifier and who then won that one and is now 'automatically invited' to play in the Masters


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Oh dear ðŸ™„
Haven't back tracked at all. I said I stand by my points and I do whether you or anyone thinks I sound like a fool doesn't bother me.
I also never said it hasn't provided excitement because it has provided its share of drama.
I will stand by everything I've said throughout this thread about the course, the strategies and it favouring a long hitter that can putt or has a good putting week. If anything far from back tracking I gave further clarity to my opinion. But welcome to the band wagon of not accepting an alternative opinion one which I will stand by whether others agree or not doesn't matter.

On that final point. All I'll say is anything further I add to this thread will be about the golf during the tournament itself because that's what this thread was made for but between a few of us myself included we've detracted from that long enough and there really is nothing left to say about it
		
Click to expand...

Anybody who has a good putting week will likely be in contention, it's just a shortsighted view in all honesty


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2019)

You know what really gets the blood flowing for the Majors; its all the extras and nitty-gritty we don't get to see and hear on a regular tour event. Its like Cup Final day used to be, you know coverage starting at breakfast time at the team hotels right the way through to the dressing room sing-song by the winners. its like nothing else matters while its on (& with the Masters we pretty much all have a Team to support in the final)

It takes the mundane and makes it somehow special

Last night, 4 days before it even starts, and I'm watching players live on the practice range. Players chatting to media. Its funny how many (unprompted) still mention Tiger during their own interviews. I'm sitting there glued to the screen watching Patrick Reed clean his wedge. Its freakin fascinating cos he cleans it the same way I do!

This morning I google _golf news_ as I do most days but there so much more than most weeks and I'm sitting in the office smiling reading this article from last years Masters

There's things I detest about the Masters like the caddy overalls (its not so much that they have to wear them, its that despite every freakin detail of how the Masters committee present this entire tournament is so manicured and so perfect but the overalls seen on screen in nearly every shot... don't fit!) Which tells me that they deliberately don't fit! and I don't understand why?

I hate the pine needles under so many of the wooded areas given them virtually no chance to lose the ball from poor errant tee shots and an option for a very easy recovery shot to get it back in play (bomb away guys it'll cost you half a shot, at worst) The test off the tee should be more of a challenge. I hate the 'patrons' thing and many other traditions that aren't really traditions, just a control over the media

But my disdain for these things is all part of the allure too, just as much as all the bits I do like, which is why with the time diff I'll lose sleep this weekend watching as much coverage as I can... roll on Thursday


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2019)

I see the Thread Anchors have taken over again ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚
Itâ€™s a game of golf on the telly fer Christâ€™s sake, embrace it ðŸ˜˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2019)

I really don't get this "it's not the strongest field" stuff. It has more of the top players than WGC events, has the current US *amateur champion *and invites players from the Asian tours. Have a look at the qualifying basis and who is there. It is an inclusive event and I think stronger for their invitation process to ensure the best are there. Not many in the world turn it down do they? I think having the best players playing a course they learn on each year makes it a unique and fascinating viewing spectacle and can't wait for it to start.

My club is running it's own "par 3 Masters" and playing into the back nine greens from different tee boxes and positions to make a composite par 3 course before we come back in for some grub and watch the par 3 event on the big screen. I can't think of a better prelude before the main event.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 9, 2019)

Even the range at augusta is out of this world. So many shot options and realistic green complexes/bunkers. Level of detail and care taken for the course is the highest of anywhere in the world


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The same 40 year olds who are no longer good enough to play on the Tour still play in The Open every year if they're a past champion. It doesn't bother me that The Masters is slightly more exclusive, if anything it makes it more special. Sure there are some older guys that probably shouldn't be playing, but we have that at every major, that doesn't take away from the field strength. All of the best players in the world make it to The Masters - 56 fewer play than play at the other Majors, but is that really a big issue? Who is missing out that should be there? It's not like politics of the invitational are getting in the way of the best players in the world competing for one of the 4 Majors - all the top players are there. Total non-issue for me.
		
Click to expand...

Who is missing out? May be the next John Daly at the Open in '95. He wasnt in the top 50, etc etc. Sometimes outsiders provide the excitement at a major.

Can a short hitter still win at Augusta after all the recent lengthening? I think it is less likely now. Year on year, I think it now favours a bomber. The days of Weir, Zac, etc winning I think have gone. Some of the par 4s are now silly long.

There are so many things wrong with the Masters, in terms of stuffiness, but it won't change anytime soon, which is a shame, as it could be so much better.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2019)

My son was watching a bit of the range coverage last night and asked a good series question to which I did not know the answer. 

Does everyone there use there own type of ball or are they all hitting Prov1's for example? 

Does hitting ever get stopped for them to collect and replenish stocks or do the supplier just keep feeding them more and collection is when it gets dark?

Do the balls only get hit once? (question 2 probably covers that)

If players each hit their own type of ball do an army of people have to then sort them into the correct categories after being hit so that they go back to the same person (or people who also use that ball)?

What happens to all of the balls after the week? Are they sold off, as tennis balls are at Wimbledon?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My son was watching a bit of the range coverage last night and asked a good series question to which I did not know the answer.

Does everyone there use there own type of ball or are they all hitting Prov1's for example?

Does hitting ever get stopped for them to collect and replenish stocks or do the supplier just keep feeding them more and collection is when it gets dark?

Do the balls only get hit once? (question 2 probably covers that)

If players each hit their own type of ball do an army of people have to then sort them into the correct categories after being hit so that they go back to the same person (or people who also use that ball)?

What happens to all of the balls after the week? Are they sold off, as tennis balls are at Wimbledon?
		
Click to expand...

They certainly hit their own type of ball. Saw last year I think it was how they have little white tents full from each sponsor at events. Imagine no different here. Not sure about the collection of them and refits. Would imagine that they could collect em all and use again the following day. Doubt that happens though as pros are precious and wonâ€™t wanna use a ball thatâ€™s nit fresh for them. 

After the tournament is anyoneâ€™s guess. I know at RSG after the last open there lots of the guys working in the clubhouse during the event didnâ€™t need golf balls for quite some time (or gloves for that matter), but donâ€™t know if thatâ€™s a one off or not.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 9, 2019)

Some odd rules and Mickey mouse stuff that gets forced on to us as tradition certainly detracts from it. I'll be watching though and hoping tiger or Rory win.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 9, 2019)

Paddy Power are paying out each way down to 10th position.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My son was watching a bit of the range coverage last night and asked a good series question to which I did not know the answer.

Does everyone there use there own type of ball or are they all hitting Prov1's for example?

Does hitting ever get stopped for them to collect and replenish stocks or do the supplier just keep feeding them more and collection is when it gets dark?

Do the balls only get hit once? (question 2 probably covers that)

If players each hit their own type of ball do an army of people have to then sort them into the correct categories after being hit so that they go back to the same person (or people who also use that ball)?

What happens to all of the balls after the week? Are they sold off, as tennis balls are at Wimbledon?
		
Click to expand...

Went to the Staysure European Masters, which granted isn't quite in the same ball park, but all the pros had buckets and buckets of ProV1x to hit. No-one seemed bothered about other brands and they simply had a tractor and collector on the range (with windows protected) picking balls up periodically. The balls were only hit a few times (hit, picked up, hit) but I have no idea what the plan was after. I can't remember how it happened but a half empty basket seemed to come into my possession. 

I remember at Wentworth in years gone by they were using ProV on the range and these were laid out in those little pyramids. I know they were then sold off after very cheaply and the marshalls and range staff all got a large number at good prices


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Paddy Power are paying out each way down to 10th position.
		
Click to expand...

so are Skybet and Coral, the counter is they are a worse price for most entrants (Coral especially are!) than the books paying less places


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I see the Thread Anchors have taken over again ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚
Itâ€™s a game of golf on the telly fer Christâ€™s sake, embrace it ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...


I only see debate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I see the Thread Anchors have taken over again ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚
Itâ€™s a game of golf on the telly fer Christâ€™s sake, embrace it ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Didnâ€™t take long for the predictable negative nose dive to arrive ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸.
Love it, the cheesy US coverage, the way over the top build up, the excitement over the weekend, bring it on!
		
Click to expand...

Your two contributions to the thread are to whinge about other posters as opposed to adding something meaningful yourself ( then again that would make a change for yourself )


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 9, 2019)

I read somewhere on line that a software/computer predictor has selected Koepka for a decent finish. 

Oh, and stop arguing.  Good grief it's ever bluddy thread.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			I read somewhere on line that a software/computer predictor has selected Koepka for a decent finish. 

Oh, and stop arguing.  Good grief it's ever bluddy thread.
		
Click to expand...

must be some computer to pick the long hitter whos won 3 of the last 7 majors (and yes ive backed him too)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			must be some computer to pick the long hitter whos won 3 of the last 7 majors (and yes ive backed him too)
		
Click to expand...

Interesting chat on the Cut the other week about the weight loss of Koepka and how his golf has declined since then. Apparently 10-15yds shorter off the tee, timing is off. I hope you saw him eating some burgers before you lumped on him


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interesting chat on the Cut the other week about the weight loss of Koepka and how his golf has declined since then. Apparently 10-15yds shorter off the tee, timing is off. I hope you saw him eating some burgers before you lumped on him 

Click to expand...

prefer to see him as only motivated by majors  hopefully the real brooks will stand up this week! certainly rather back him at 33s (and 28s 10 places) than some of the non winners at shorter prices despite the fact that the Masters is often won by people winning their first major


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2019)

I love the Masters. Don't care that regular Joe's can't play it as I would never play it either way. Don't care about the small field because all the best players are there anyway. I just think it's a fantastic sporting event, love the hype and the build-up and everything. I love laughing at their silliness in calling the fans 'patrons' and whatnot, putting a green jacket on the winner, that kind of bombast just makes it all the more fun. I think it's probably my favourite major.


----------



## r0wly86 (Apr 9, 2019)

I'd disagree that Augusta is a bombers course, a bomber to me is someone who hits a mile but not necessarily accurate, which is fine on the run of the mill courses on the PGA with 60m wide fairways. But Augusta an inaccurate tee shot can leave you blind, in the pine straw or water.

Yes length is helpful, but that is true of any course in any competition. If you can hit PW when everyone else is hitting 8 iron of course you have an advantage.

But to win the Masters your course management has to be top notch. Hitting into the green, you need to be hitting the right part of the green if you want any chance of being close, and to do so you need to be hitting from the right part of the fairway.

Then the green are notoriously quick, players have often putted off the green by mistake, and it is easy to roll a putt 6 foot pass if you are on the wrong part of the green as above.

Unfortunately I have never been, but what I have heard is the course is very hilly, meaning that if your tee shot isn't perfect you can have an awkward stance.

It is my favourite major, it is undeniably beautiful, I love parkland courses, the way the course is set up on Sunday is ripe for charges and spectacular slumps and it is the first major and a harbinger of the better weather and more golf for me


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2019)

Just lumped on Koepka, Moli, Fleetwood and Stenson. If I can get all 4 in the top 10 then it's a new set of CB's for me!!!!


----------



## JamesR (Apr 9, 2019)

It's my favourite major (just ahead of the Open).
It's the one I get most excited about.
It's the one I'd pay most money to go and watch (hopefully next year)
Most of my best golf watching memories are from the Masters.
I remember every hole on the course, and can recognise what holes players are on and what shot they have, even when the commentators have no idea.

Other people don't like it very much. It's their right, as people who are totally wrong, to do so, I respect their right to be wrong, and I defend their right to be wrong - but they are wrong!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2019)

JamesR said:



			It's my favourite major (just ahead of the Open).
It's the one I get most excited about.
It's the one I'd pay most money to go and watch (hopefully next year)
Most of my best golf watching memories are from the Masters.
I remember every hole on the course, and can recognise what holes players are on and what shot they have, even when the commentators have no idea.

Other people don't like it very much. It's their right, as people who are totally wrong, to do so, I respect their right to be wrong, and I defend their right to be wrong - but they are wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s nice to be youngish and still have your memory mate,it wonâ€™t last forever.
Iâ€™m with you though I do love the Masters.

It is interesting though that some are not so keen,the players seem to love it.


----------



## rksquire (Apr 9, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			I read somewhere on line that a software/computer predictor has selected Koepka for a decent finish.

Oh, and stop arguing.  Good grief it's ever bluddy thread.
		
Click to expand...

I read yesterday (can't remember where) that Koepka's 'dramatic' weight lost has knocked him a bit and reduced his length, so wasn't expecting as much from him.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2019)

rksquire said:



			I read yesterday (can't remember where) that Koepka's 'dramatic' weight lost has knocked him a bit and reduced his length, so wasn't expecting as much from him.
		
Click to expand...

like a timewarp in here


----------



## bobmac (Apr 9, 2019)

Is anyone betting on a Monday finish ?


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Is anyone betting on a Monday finish ?
		
Click to expand...

they dont tend to offer that sort of market until there is a fair chance of it happening, you fancy thunder and ligthning to cause probs on the Sunday Bob (fcast seems ok otherwise)


----------



## bobmac (Apr 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			they dont tend to offer that sort of market until there is a fair chance of it happening, you fancy thunder and ligthning to cause probs on the Sunday Bob (fcast seems ok otherwise)
		
Click to expand...

Yeup. Rain and t/storms likely.
Hopefully that will change


----------



## DRW (Apr 9, 2019)

I like watching any golf, so its just great. Quite like that there is one major than returns to the same course year on year.

Going to use one the now tv weekly passes I got for Christmas to watch it all 

Bring it on.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Itâ€™s nice to be youngish and still have your memory mate,it wonâ€™t last forever.
Iâ€™m with you though I do love the Masters.

It is interesting though that some are not so keen,the players seem to love it.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean "'ish"  

I like the Masters because to me it's a tournament anyone can win. It isn't suited to one type of player, and even thought they have "surprise" winners, anyone who's there is in with a realistic chance (except some of the very oldest past champ's and the less good amateurs).

We've had big hitters (Woods) & short hitters (Weir, Johnson)
Good drivers (Woosie) & poor drivers (Mickleson)
Great putters (Crenshaw) & poor putters (Scott)
Shortgame wizards (Seve) & relative duffers (Cabrera)
Those who should have won on (Norman) & those who shouldn't (Mize)
Very experienced (Nicklaus) & first timers (Zoeller)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For me one of the best things about playing golf is our ability to be able to play the same course the top guys play , all the Major courses around the world that these guys play majors on we can play. Apart from Augusta - they try and make it out that its part of the "mystery" etc but the whole tournament and course for me is the sort of thing that gives golf that snob name. Its not the course i would jump to play anyway but its all a bit cringey and the hype for it is getting worse each year.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that there are a number of courses on the US Open rota that are private i.e. members and their guests only.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 9, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I believe that there are a number of courses on the US Open rota that are private i.e. members and their guests only.
		
Click to expand...

Shinnecock , Oakmont, Oak Hill, Merion, Valhalla, Winged Foot, Oakland Hills, Baltusrol, Brookline - all courses I'd love to play, but have as much chance as I do at Augusta (unfortunately I don't know any members at any of them)


----------



## rksquire (Apr 9, 2019)

Bombers Course / Strategy / Second Shot etc. - I think the variety of winners tell you that it's all and none of the above.  The par 4s generally are quite long, the par 5s short, some of the driving avenues are narrow, you need to be in the right position to attack, the greens can be slippery etc. Fleetwood said (is this his 3rd appearance?) he's only now getting comfortable with it and understanding the nuances of where to hit it into the greens.

Restricted field / Not a Major - Understand the argument, but the powers that be say it's a major, so it's a major, for the time being.  I think each major should offer something different and by & large they do; The Masters has an exclusive, narrow field played at the same venue.  It breeds a familiarity that I love, and we don't have dual tee times and it's unique reward for those professionals that make the invite.    I like the stories of those guys whose names I don't remember that need the day of work to play the Opens, but they don't live long in the memory.  It's exclusive, it's special.  I'm alright with that.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 9, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Shinnecock , Oakmont, Oak Hill, Merion, Valhalla, Winged Foot, Oakland Hills, Baltusrol, Brookline - all courses I'd love to play, but have as much chance as I do at Augusta (unfortunately I don't know any members at any of them)
		
Click to expand...

Precisely. 

The Masters may have its failings but it is unfair to criticise the Club and, thus, the venue for its exclusivity. 

As it happens I have two acquaintances that have played Augusta National but only one who has at Oakmont.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2019)

JamesR said:



			What do you mean "'ish"  

I like the Masters because to me it's a tournament anyone can win. It isn't suited to one type of player, and even thought they have "surprise" winners, anyone who's there is in with a realistic chance (except some of the very oldest past champ's and the less good amateurs).

We've had big hitters (Woods) & short hitters (Weir, Johnson)
Good drivers (Woosie) & poor drivers (Mickleson)
Great putters (Crenshaw) & poor putters (Scott)
Shortgame wizards (Seve) & relative duffers (Cabrera)
Those who should have won on (Norman) & those who shouldn't (Mize)
Very experienced (Nicklaus) & first timers (Zoeller)
		
Click to expand...


Could add Vijay Singh and Langer to the not so good (rather than poor!) putters.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2019)

As for the restricted field business, I cant recall much dissent in Snooker regarding whether their Masters is a major event (Triple Crown in Snooker parlance) despite it being a restricted field.


----------



## bernix (Apr 9, 2019)

i love the masters, too. it's the event from which my first memories of golf in tv sprung up. +1 for limited field but everyone who should be there, is there. i watched every tournament ever since i started watching golf (and it was televised over here) and nowadays my nephew comes to visit me and we're watching together on sunday. 
love to watch The Open and for the last decade or so it has become my favourite major (and my nephew comes over for that as well). but masters and The Open don't compare well as they as different as two golf events could be and i fully understand that one prefers the masters. 

hope that rory completes his career grand slam this week but his 4th round scoring is not trustworthy. hope he can reverse the trend but if i had to pick a winner it would be JR


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2019)

Just done our bets

Spieth for the wife
Louis for the daughter
Patrick Reed for my son
Fitzpatrick and Stenson for me.
All or nothing win only


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/42809541675/posts/10156232990126676


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Just done our bets

Spieth for the wife
Louis for the daughter
Patrick Reed for my son
Fitzpatrick and Stenson for me.
All or nothing win only
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with Mrs PJ,sorry ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Or Fleetwood.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Woodland 80/1 Â£5 e/w
Schauffele 40/1 Â£5
Stenson 60/1 Â£5

Gives an added interest.
		
Click to expand...

Woodland was someone I was thinking about, but at the last moment, he didn't make my shortlist.

I hope you are wrong!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 9, 2019)

a little known fact is that NONE of the top eleven ranked pro`s have won the masters ,the highest ranked player in the field to have won is ,TIGER


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2019)

There is a great section on the Masters website which shows a players history on the course. Woodlands record is pretty stinky, 75th, 81st, 56th in that order for the last 3 years. That tends to suggest Augusta is not for him. Murph, you can probably sleep easy

http://www.augusta.com/masters/players/bios/Gary_Woodland


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a great section on the Masters website which shows a players history on the course. Woodlands record is pretty stinky, 75th, 81st, 56th in that order for the last 3 years. That tends to suggest Augusta is not for him. Murph, you can probably sleep easy

http://www.augusta.com/masters/players/bios/Gary_Woodland

Click to expand...


Woodland record at Augusta not great on a course that should really suit him, think his short game struggles a bit here though. Reed before last year was MC-22-49-MC though so maybe previous course form not everything


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2019)

Woodland might not have a great Masters record, but he's having a quietly awesome season. 6 top 10s - 2nd to Rory on Tour this year. 8th in SG tee-to-green, 18th SG total, he's playing some very tidy golf, not a bad punt. He's a better bet than Reed anyway, whose golf has fallen off a cliff this year and is only going to get worse as he works with Leadbetter. Would be amazed if he puts up a successful defence of his title this year.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2019)

Don't lump any money on DJ...he's out with The Professor and TakesAll for the first two rounds - expect his 3rd round to start sometime on Sunday....


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2019)

Some nice groups:

Sergio, Finau, Stenson
Tommy, Xander, Woodland
TW, Haotong, Rahm
Rory, Rickie, Cam Smith
Moli, RCB, Hatton
DJ, Bryson, JDay
Phil, Rose, JT
Spieth, Casey, Koepka

Very tidy. Man I can't wait for this to get started!


----------



## IainP (Apr 9, 2019)

Like Reed's quote about his menu;
"I'm going to fatten those boys up a little bit"


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2019)

Reed chose steak for his menu, in other news, water is wet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

Can't wait for work to finish. Off to the club tonight and our captain and green keeper have devised a par 3 course on the back nine, playing into the normal greens from different place. As an example we are playing from the ladies tee on the 10th over the pond to the 18th green which will measure about 110-120 yards. Not sure exactly how the rest are being laid out but it promises to be fun. Back in for some scoff and the prizes and then the par 3 on the big screen. I might watch the start (going to record the par 3 anyway) and then slide down to the other end of the bar and get the footie on (or go home to watch if they refuse). Should be a load of fun and we have a huge turnout booked in


----------



## Slab (Apr 10, 2019)

Looked at a couple of the interviews the Masters stuck up on their youtube channel. I wonder if the media reporters are all walking on eggshells because of where they are, it seemed very hard to find original questions

As a side, everyone has their favourite but itâ€™s unreal how many views Tigerâ€™s interview gets compared to everyone elseâ€™s


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2019)

That DJ, BDC & Day group is fantastic. I can't think of two more opposite guys than DJ & BDC, that's hilarious putting them together.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That DJ, BDC & Day group is fantastic. I can't think of two more opposite guys than DJ & BDC, that's hilarious putting them together.
		
Click to expand...

Love it, DJ is not a fan of BDC. Not worth betting on DJ now.


----------



## bernix (Apr 10, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			a little known fact is that NONE of the top eleven ranked pro`s have won the masters ,the highest ranked player in the field to have won is ,TIGER
		
Click to expand...

since Tigers last win 2005 only Phil in 2010 and Bubba in 2012 were not first timers


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2019)

He


Imurg said:



			Don't lump any money on DJ...he's out with The Professor and TakesAll for the first two rounds - expect his 3rd round to start sometime on Sunday....
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™ll probably just switch off.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2019)

Why is Rory such a short price?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why is Rory such a short price?
		
Click to expand...

Because of his form this year going into the event is probably better than anyone else playing right now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2019)

Anyone fancy Bubba e/w?
Big price


----------



## Whydowedoit (Apr 10, 2019)

Must say, I am surprised at some of the negativity. The Masters is unique. There's nothing like it. The history, names like Bobby Jones, Saracen, Demeret, Hogan, Palmer, Nicklaus, Player, Ballesteros, Lyle, Faldo. Yes it's invitation only, but only the best get to play! It's an achievement thing, you have to earn the right to play here, there are no easy back doors. No course is presented in the way Augusta is, ask anyone who has played at the Masters. It's the best of the best, perfection everywhere. It's the first major of the year. No-one has ever mastered the greens, & that is where strategy comes in with placement of the approach shot critical. Every year is different, wet or dry, small changes each year,  the course never plays the same. My first memory was the Tomny Aaron year when Oosty was in contention. So many more! Favourite I think was Danny Willetts win, he played so well & won it fair & square! With coverage by internet, BBC, Sky, what is there to dislike. It's a true Golf fest & one to enjoy. This year Justin Rose, this has to be his year?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hmm, fuzzy rubbish on the red button, no live coverage til 8 o clock, can't even show the par 3 live, racism, sexism, stuffiness, exclusivity, non inclusiveness, stuck up its passage, patrons, green bus conductors jackets, heck, I could go on all day.

It is easier to say what is to like. It's a major, there are some flowers, there are some golfers, that is about it.


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Hmm, fuzzy rubbish on the red button, no live coverage til 8 o clock, can't even show the par 3 live, racism, sexism, stuffiness, exclusivity, non inclusiveness, stuck up its passage, patrons, green bus conductors jackets, heck, I could go on all day.

It is easier to say what is to like. It's a major, there are some flowers, there are some golfers, that is about it.
		
Click to expand...

'Don't watch it' is always an option.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			'Don't watch it' is always an option.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but it is a major. In an era of 24hr news, wall to wall coverage of everything, being rationed to 4 hours is just daft.

If the Open limited coverage to 4 hours, say from 5 in the evening, is that ok? Wimbledon showing only the final set, FA cup final, yep, we will give you 35 minutes? It is a nonsense. 

Yes, I will watch some of it, (well that is what you get), but it is pathetic that so many grown men the world over are so grateful for scraps that they dribble over being allowed to see an irrelevant featured group on the red button.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2019)

Player, Watson and Nicklaus putting with the flag in. Modern players ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 10, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, but it is a major. In an era of 24hr news, wall to wall coverage of everything, being rationed to 4 hours is just daft.

If the Open limited coverage to 4 hours, say from 5 in the evening, is that ok? Wimbledon showing only the final set, FA cup final, yep, we will give you 35 minutes? It is a nonsense.

Yes, I will watch some of it, (well that is what you get), but it is pathetic that so many grown men the world over are so grateful for scraps that they dribble over being allowed to see an irrelevant featured group on the red button.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure they're all comparable. Can you watch every match of the FA cup? I mean the FA cup is the competition, not just the final. Wimbledon bbc probably d show most of it, but every second of it?


----------



## Crow (Apr 10, 2019)

Whydowedoit said:



			Must say, I am surprised at some of the negativity. The Masters is unique. There's nothing like it. The history, names like Bobby Jones, Saracen, Demeret, Hogan, Palmer, Nicklaus, Player, Ballesteros, Lyle, Faldo. Yes it's invitation only, but only the best get to play! It's an achievement thing, you have to earn the right to play here, there are no easy back doors. No course is presented in the way Augusta is, ask anyone who has played at the Masters. It's the best of the best, perfection everywhere. It's the first major of the year. No-one has ever mastered the greens, & that is where strategy comes in with placement of the approach shot critical. Every year is different, wet or dry, small changes each year,  the course never plays the same. My first memory was the Tomny Aaron year when Oosty was in contention. So many more! Favourite I think was Danny Willetts win, he played so well & won it fair & square! With coverage by internet, BBC, Sky, what is there to dislike. It's a true Golf fest & one to enjoy. This year Justin Rose, this has to be his year?
		
Click to expand...

It's not something that excites me much these days, but I'll still probably watch the BBC stuff.

As for the history, much of it seems manufactured.
The names you list played in most tournaments of their era, not just the Masters.
The invitational aspect is annoying, there was a time not so long ago that it was almost the exclusive preserve of American golfers.
The course perfection thing isn't to my liking, I prefer a rougher round the edges look, but I'm not knocking anybody that likes a course to look the way it does.
The greens have only reached their current condition relatively recently, look at some of the earlier years and they're as slow as everywhere else at that time. (IMHO greens have just got stupid in recent years as courses try to protect their par)
I can't agree with "the course never plays the same". If it's perfection then it's being manicured to within an inch of it's life with little prospect for a rub-of-the-green, even the final day hole positions are the same each year!

And then there's all the demanded respect from the Augusta committee, step out of line and you're done. (And don't get me started on the "Patrons thing!")


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2019)

The commentary team as Sky has already hit unbearable levels - at least Rich Beem adds a level of sense to it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

Then don't watch. I sense you tune in to be upset and so you can moan on here. Perfectly acceptable coverage of the par 3 so far


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2019)

I love the par 3 course. 

With my shank I couldvtake out quite a few patrons.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The commentary team as Sky has already hit unbearable levels - at least Rich Beem adds a level of sense to it
		
Click to expand...

You love it really Phil, admit it ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2019)

JamesR said:



			You love it really Phil, admit it ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

That much Iâ€™m prefering to watch Man Utd ðŸ¤¢ - the hockey was brilliant as well tonight


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2019)

Lovinâ€™ Paddy McGintyâ€™s comb over ðŸ˜®


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2019)

Anyone who put money on Matt Wallace is stuffed then.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Apr 11, 2019)

This has been an interesting read for me. I have the upmost respect for all of you Europeans. After all, you invented the game. The Masters was created as a tribute to the history of the game as Bobby Jones saw it in the 1930s. Obviously, the course is totally different from the great courses in England, Scotland, Ireland and those on the continent. I've played in the UK and it's different. Playing the Old Course was a religious experience for me. Having said that, I also cherish the times I've visited Augusta National. I've been attending the Masters off and on since 1970. Though I've never had the opportunity to play there, I walked every square inch of the property that a patron outside the ropes can visit. It is and always will be my favorite major followed closely by The Open Championship. At almost 70 years old and having played the game for over 50 years, I love all the majors. My hope is that I will someday soon be able to attend an Open Championship as it's the only major I need to complete my Grand Slam as a fan.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The commentary team as Sky has already hit unbearable levels - at least Rich Beem adds a level of sense to it
		
Click to expand...

Not long until the weekend coverage on the good old Beeb Phillip ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm not sure they're all comparable. Can you watch every match of the FA cup? I mean the FA cup is the competition, not just the final. Wimbledon bbc probably d show most of it, but every second of it?
		
Click to expand...

Trying to compare coverage of sports is like trying to compare 40 years ago to today - it's a flawed comparison.
Compare The Masters coverage to that of the other Majors.....it's poor.
For me it doesn't add to the allure of the event, it adds to the frustration.
I'm curious as to why those who love it all so much don't want to see more of it..
It starts at 1.30 our time and we can't see much until 7 or 8 tonight.....and we're happy with that?
Many won't have access to the "red button" coverage so rely on the basic 4-5 hours a day
It's just not good eno


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Trying to compare coverage of sports is like trying to compare 40 years ago to today - it's a flawed comparison.
Compare The Masters coverage to that of the other Majors.....it's poor.
For me it doesn't add to the allure of the event, it adds to the frustration.
I'm curious as to why those who love it all so much don't want to see more of it..
It starts at 1.30 our time and we can't see much until 7 or 8 tonight.....and we're happy with that?
Many won't have access to the "red button" coverage so rely on the basic 4-5 hours a day
It's just not good eno
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, you can't compare the sport. The equivalent analogy about the FA Cup would be asking for every shot to be shown, which isnt realistic. 

I love the Masters. A couple of little traditions grate, such as the whole 'patrons' thing but they don't detract from the event really. The only thing that does is the restricted coverage, which in 2019 is a complete joke.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Trying to compare coverage of sports is like trying to compare 40 years ago to today - it's a flawed comparison.
Compare The Masters coverage to that of the other Majors.....it's poor.
For me it doesn't add to the allure of the event, it adds to the frustration.
I'm curious as to why those who love it all so much don't want to see more of it..
It starts at 1.30 our time and we can't see much until 7 or 8 tonight.....and we're happy with that?
Many won't have access to the "red button" coverage so rely on the basic 4-5 hours a day
It's just not good eno
		
Click to expand...

I get the frustration but it has always been so and coverage has been restricted. I simply resign myself to it each year and enjoy what morsels we are fed for the first two rounds. Doesn't make it right but certainly better in the era of the red button and in the internet. You are like me and old enough to remember days before social media, smart phones (these use to be the push button method of dialling) and the internet and so the first we'd know of how the early starters had got on was when the programme started


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Trying to compare coverage of sports is like trying to compare 40 years ago to today - it's a flawed comparison.
Compare The Masters coverage to that of the other Majors.....it's poor.
For me it doesn't add to the allure of the event, it adds to the frustration.
I'm curious as to why those who love it all so much don't want to see more of it..
It starts at 1.30 our time and we can't see much until 7 or 8 tonight.....and we're happy with that?
Many won't have access to the "red button" coverage so rely on the basic 4-5 hours a day
It's just not good eno
		
Click to expand...

The red button action can now be watched on skyâ€™s YouTube channel. 

Last year all we heard when sky lost the coverage of the PGA Championship was that it was the way forward. Watching streaming services. Well you can watch coverage of featured groups from 3pm be that online or red button. Iâ€™m not sure Iâ€™d agree that many wonâ€™t have access to YouTube. 
For me, watching the golf from 3pm til midnight is more than enough.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The commentary team as Sky has already hit unbearable levels - at least Rich Beem adds a level of sense to it
		
Click to expand...

Wish they'd dispense with that Haddock chappie pretty quick, was driving me bananas last night just incessantly nodding to every response. He has the charisma of, well...... a wet fish


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Whydowedoit said:



			Must say, I am surprised at some of the negativity. The Masters is unique. There's nothing like it. The history, names like Bobby Jones, Saracen, Demeret, Hogan, Palmer, Nicklaus, Player, Ballesteros, Lyle, Faldo. Yes it's invitation only, but only the best get to play! It's an achievement thing, you have to earn the right to play here, there are no easy back doors. No course is presented in the way Augusta is, ask anyone who has played at the Masters. It's the best of the best, perfection everywhere. It's the first major of the year. No-one has ever mastered the greens, & that is where strategy comes in with placement of the approach shot critical. Every year is different, wet or dry, small changes each year,  the course never plays the same. My first memory was the Tomny Aaron year when Oosty was in contention. So many more! Favourite I think was Danny Willetts win, he played so well & won it fair & square! With coverage by internet, BBC, Sky, what is there to dislike. It's a true Golf fest & one to enjoy. This year Justin Rose, this has to be his year?
		
Click to expand...

I love the Masters and as a golf fan, it is one of the most special weeks of the year. It seems to capture the imagination of non-golf fans like no other event, even the Open or Ryder Cup, does. 

But there is no need to give them a free pass on failings that could and should be easily addressed.  

The lack of access to the course and to the event is poor. Very few ways to get in and see the event and basically no way to play the course. 
The elitism / sexism / racism around ANGC should be called out far more regularly and still exists in bucket loads.  

The fact there is no Ladies Masters is completely unnecessary and in my view, 100% down to sexism. The ladies amateur event last week was obviously a step in the right direction - but isn't a pro event, and I believe only had the final round at Augusta. Also decades over due, so any credit they get is immediately rescinded. 

The way they manage the media is very much a closed shop - if you're in, you're good - but if there's some negative press, then you might not be welcome again - see the 2nd point. The golf media don't want to rock the boat as they obviously enjoy being part of the event each year, as well as having the chance to win the ballot to play the course on the Monday. 

The way ANGC manage the television coverage is shocking. Sure, it's generally good coverage, but not having full live coverage till 3pm local and 8pm UK is completely unnecessary. For example, we won't see a single shot on the front 9 today of Sergio Garcia, Eddie Pepperell, Henrik Stenson, Adam Scott, Tommy Fleetwod, Rory McIlroy... etc. and loads of other high profile players, contenders and major champions. You barely even see the leaders play the 1st hole on the weekend. 

On a similar note, the fact there are no media allowed inside the ropes - so no on course commentary is at the complete detriment of the tournament as a viewing spectacle.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 11, 2019)

Hoganman1 said:



			This has been an interesting read for me. I have the upmost respect for all of you Europeans. After all, you invented the game. The Masters was created as a tribute to the history of the game as Bobby Jones saw it in the 1930s. Obviously, the course is totally different from the great courses in England, Scotland, Ireland and those on the continent. I've played in the UK and it's different. Playing the Old Course was a religious experience for me. Having said that, I also cherish the times I've visited Augusta National. I've been attending the Masters off and on since 1970. Though I've never had the opportunity to play there, I walked every square inch of the property that a patron outside the ropes can visit. It is and always will be my favorite major followed closely by The Open Championship. At almost 70 years old and having played the game for over 50 years, I love all the majors. My hope is that I will someday soon be able to attend an Open Championship as it's the only major I need to complete my Grand Slam as a fan.
		
Click to expand...

What a totally delightful post.  Looks like 2021 would be a good year to pop over for The Open.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

And another thing... the field size. 87 players in the field this year.

The field is effectively the top 50 in the world plus past champions, and a few other winners of previous majors and recent tour events.

Given that;
* 11 players are in only on the past champion exemption (i.e. no other status, the only one with any serious tour status is Danny Willett, OGWR 78)
* plus Jimmy Walker and Martin Kaymer are in only on account of majors within the last 5 years (OGWR 102 & 190 respectively)
* that there are also 6 amateurs in the field
* and 1 special exemption to a Japanese player to boost the media coverage over there

That effectively reduces the elite field by another 15 to 20 players each year. So they are really only running a tournament with 70 players in it. Half the size of an Open or US Open. 

I appreciate that part of the 'difficulty' of winning the Masters is that you have to be a very accomplished player to qualify for it, but even without holding open qualifying and letting a Todd Hamilton or Shaun Micheel in to potentially win, they could still allow another 30 or 40 players from the world rankings to make a deeper field and a tougher event to win.

And this goes for the Open as well as the Masters - but letting past champions play until they are well into their 60s should be revoked. It should either be a 10 year exemption or it could continue as long as you have status on a tour or can make a few cuts somewhere. The sight of Ian Woosman and Sandy Lyle struggling to break 80 serves no purpose to the event - even for the odd romantic moment of one of the old guys making the cut or leading in the early stages. The Open gets more of a pass, given they let in a lot more 'current' players.

I'd rather see Lee Westwood, Russell Knox, Ryan Fox, Ryan Moore, Cameron Champ etc. - who have won decent tour events in the last year or two, are ranked inside the top 100 and are genuinely elite players who could get into contention and possibly win the event.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			I love the Masters and as a golf fan, it is one of the most special weeks of the year. It seems to capture the imagination of non-golf fans like no other event, even the Open or Ryder Cup, does.

But there is no need to give them a free pass on failings that could and should be easily addressed. 

The lack of access to the course and to the event is poor. Very few ways to get in and see the event and basically no way to play the course.
The elitism / sexism / racism around ANGC should be called out far more regularly and still exists in bucket loads. 

The fact there is no Ladies Masters is completely unnecessary and in my view, 100% down to sexism. The ladies amateur event last week was obviously a step in the right direction - but isn't a pro event, and I believe only had the final round at Augusta. Also decades over due, so any credit they get is immediately rescinded.

The way they manage the media is very much a closed shop - if you're in, you're good - but if there's some negative press, then you might not be welcome again - see the 2nd point. The golf media don't want to rock the boat as they obviously enjoy being part of the event each year, as well as having the chance to win the ballot to play the course on the Monday.

The way ANGC manage the television coverage is shocking. Sure, it's generally good coverage, but not having full live coverage till 3pm local and 8pm UK is completely unnecessary. For example, we won't see a single shot on the front 9 today of Sergio Garcia, Eddie Pepperell, Henrik Stenson, Adam Scott, Tommy Fleetwod, Rory McIlroy... etc. and loads of other high profile players, contenders and major champions. You barely even see the leaders play the 1st hole on the weekend.

*On a similar note, the fact there are no media allowed inside the ropes - so no on course commentary is at the complete detriment of the tournament as a viewing spectacle.*

Click to expand...

Why do you need on course commentary? Would you like on pitch (footie/ rugby etc) commentary?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Every single shot covered and shown.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116072381053845505
There is life outside of Sky/BBC etc.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm not going to judge it till it starts


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Why do you need on course commentary? Would you like on pitch (footie/ rugby etc) commentary?
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoy the Sky coverage with Andrew Coltart, Wayne Riley etc. giving you a much clearer idea of what options a player has on a shot or how difficult a shot it. Adds an extra dimension to the coverage that guys in the booth don't have. 

Completely different to football or rugby, where the playing field is the same / similar dimensions and doesn't influence the play like a golf course does.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Every single shot covered and shown.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116072381053845505
There is life outside of Sky/BBC etc.
		
Click to expand...

That is welcome. I'll definitely try and access some of that this afternoon and hopefully it allows you to follow some of the early coverage.

But... why not just give Television more coverage like they manage to do at the Open (which is at a different venue each year)?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			I really enjoy the Sky coverage with Andrew Coltart, Wayne Riley etc. giving you a much clearer idea of what options a player has on a shot or how difficult a shot it. Adds an extra dimension to the coverage that guys in the booth don't have. 

Completely different to football or rugby, where the playing field is the same / similar dimensions and doesn't influence the play like a golf course does.
		
Click to expand...

I am just grateful to be spared the inanities that tumble so freely from Riley's lips.

For that alone I am grateful to ANGC.

Don't mind Coltart though ðŸ˜‰


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			And another thing... the field size. 87 players in the field this year.

The field is effectively the top 50 in the world plus past champions, and a few other winners of previous majors and recent tour events.

Given that;
* 11 players are in only on the past champion exemption (i.e. no other status, the only one with any serious tour status is Danny Willett, OGWR 78)
* plus Jimmy Walker and Martin Kaymer are in only on account of majors within the last 5 years (OGWR 102 & 190 respectively)
* that there are also 6 amateurs in the field
* and 1 special exemption to a Japanese player to boost the media coverage over there

That effectively reduces the elite field by another 15 to 20 players each year. So they are really only running a tournament with 70 players in it. Half the size of an Open or US Open.

I appreciate that part of the 'difficulty' of winning the Masters is that you have to be a very accomplished player to qualify for it, but even without holding open qualifying and letting a Todd Hamilton or Shaun Micheel in to potentially win, they could still allow another 30 or 40 players from the world rankings to make a deeper field and a tougher event to win.

And this goes for the Open as well as the Masters - but letting past champions play until they are well into their 60s should be revoked. It should either be a 10 year exemption or it could continue as long as you have status on a tour or can make a few cuts somewhere. The sight of Ian Woosman and Sandy Lyle struggling to break 80 serves no purpose to the event - even for the odd romantic moment of one of the old guys making the cut or leading in the early stages. The Open gets more of a pass, given they let in a lot more 'current' players.

I'd rather see Lee Westwood, Russell Knox, Ryan Fox, Ryan Moore, Cameron Champ etc. - who have won decent tour events in the last year or two, are ranked inside the top 100 and are genuinely elite players who could get into contention and possibly win the event.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't get this take. Literally every golfer has the chance to qualify for The Masters every single year. You've had to really clutch for some names that have missed out there. 

The last 28 major winners all came from the Top 50 in the world. These guys are so much better than the rest now, and they're who I want to see in majors.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Every single shot covered and shown.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116072381053845505
There is life outside of Sky/BBC etc.
		
Click to expand...

You have to have better broadband coverage than I have, same for plenty of others, for this to be any use though. Better than nothing and good for those who can get it but there are plenty of us out there who simply don't have the broadband speeds for this yet. (come on Openreach you useless bunch and pull your fingers out )


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			That is welcome. I'll definitely try and access some of that this afternoon and hopefully it allows you to follow some of the early coverage.

But... why not just give Television more coverage like they manage to do at the Open (which is at a different venue each year)?
		
Click to expand...

Because whatever they do someone will moan, letâ€™s not pretend you can see as much coverage at The Open, thatâ€™s also on Sky.
People moaned about Sky and itâ€™s cost etc and Golf authorities in the US were lauded on here for not giving Sky a contract and how they were taking it across digital platforms for the modern era.
And yet there is still criticism!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You have to have better broadband coverage than I have, same for plenty of others, for this to be any use though. Better than nothing and good for those who can get it but there are plenty of us out there who simply don't have the broadband speeds for this yet. (come on Openreach you useless bunch and pull your fingers out )
		
Click to expand...

I get that mate, but do The Masters care about a village in Northumberland anymore than a village in ........(insert any village in any part of the world)
No other event has this, none, but people still moan! (Not aimed at you)


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I honestly don't get this take. Literally every golfer has the chance to qualify for The Masters every single year. You've had to really clutch for some names that have missed out there.

The last 28 major winners all came from the Top 50 in the world. These guys are so much better than the rest now, and they're who I want to see in majors.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Everyone who the vast majority would care about being there, are there.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I honestly don't get this take. Literally every golfer has the chance to qualify for The Masters every single year. You've had to really clutch for some names that have missed out there.

The last 28 major winners all came from the Top 50 in the world. These guys are so much better than the rest now, and they're who I want to see in majors.
		
Click to expand...

Personally would rather see a deeper field. Gives a much better chance of more players being in contention and having an exciting event. Jim Furyk - a man in form, not in the field, Graeme McDowell, likewise. Thorbjorn Olessen, Byeong Hun An, Abraham Anser etc. All played WGC golf this year, but not good enough for the Masters?

Ok, so last 28 major winners were from the top 50. Effectively the Masters winner will always be top 50 - very few chances for someone 51 to 100 to get in - barring the odd Keith Mitchell / Shane Long / Correy Conners who have 1 win and won on the right week and other results haven't put them in the top 50.

So statistically guys ranked 51 to 100 are unlikely to win, but they could win and they can certainly contend and make an event more exciting. If there is room for 6 amateurs, 10 past champions with no real tour status and a random Japanese guy, there is room for Jim Furyk, Lee Westwood etc. to tee it up. 

Also there's probably a few past champions eligible, who have decided to not play - Faldo for one.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Because whatever they do someone will moan, letâ€™s not pretend you can see as much coverage at The Open, thatâ€™s also on Sky.
People moaned about Sky and itâ€™s cost etc and Golf authorities in the US were lauded on here for not giving Sky a contract and how they were taking it across digital platforms for the modern era.
And yet there is still criticism!
		
Click to expand...

For the record, I don't moan about Sky - and especially their major coverage. Their golf coverage is excellent and we are probably best served country in the world in terms of golf coverage because of them. 

There's a few tweaks I'd like to see them make, but if people think Sky is bad for golf fans in the UK, or is over priced, they are not looking at the big picture.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Personally would rather see a deeper field. Gives a much better chance of more players being in contention and having an exciting event. Jim Furyk - a man in form, not in the field, Graeme McDowell, likewise. Thorbjorn Olessen, Byeong Hun An, Abraham Anser etc. All played WGC golf this year, but not good enough for the Masters?

Ok, so last 28 major winners were from the top 50. Effectively the Masters winner will always be top 50 - very few chances for someone 51 to 100 to get in - barring the odd Keith Mitchell / Shane Long / Correy Conners who have 1 win and won on the right week and other results haven't put them in the top 50.

So statistically guys ranked 51 to 100 are unlikely to win, but they could win and they can certainly contend and make an event more exciting. If there is room for 6 amateurs, 10 past champions with no real tour status and a random Japanese guy, there is room for Jim Furyk, Lee Westwood etc. to tee it up.
		
Click to expand...

Were do you stop with this point of view though? Top 100? Top 150? Top 200? Thereâ€™ll always be somebody missing out! 
Iâ€™d suggest there are just as many hangers on at The Open, but somehow that adds to the event.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Were do you stop with this point of view though? Top 100? Top 150? Top 200? Thereâ€™ll always be somebody missing out!
Iâ€™d suggest there are just as many hangers on at The Open, but somehow that adds to the event.
		
Click to expand...

Of course there has to be a cut off. There is a realistic capacity as to the number of players a golf tournament can accommodate - at the Open and US Open this is 156 - who all tee off on the 1st.

Now these are both events in the summer with more daylight, so the Masters would probably not be able to accommodate that number, even if they wanted to, without a 2 tee start.

But if they changed the top 50 to top 75 and gave past champions a 10 year exemption, or age 50 exemption, or that they had to have tour status to remain exempt - they'd still have a limited field of 100 or so and probably a more exciting tournament.


----------



## Slab (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Personally would rather see a deeper field. Gives a much better chance of more players being in contention and having an exciting event. Jim Furyk - a man in form, not in the field, Graeme McDowell, *likewise. Thorbjorn Olessen*, Byeong Hun An, Abraham Anser etc. All played WGC golf this year, but not good enough for the Masters?

Ok, so last 28 major winners were from the top 50. Effectively the Masters winner will always be top 50 - very few chances for someone 51 to 100 to get in - barring the odd Keith Mitchell / Shane Long / Correy Conners who have 1 win and won on the right week and other results haven't put them in the top 50.

So statistically guys ranked 51 to 100 are unlikely to win, but they could win and they can certainly contend and make an event more exciting. If there is room for 6 amateurs, 10 past champions with no real tour status and a random Japanese guy, there is room for Jim Furyk, Lee Westwood etc. to tee it up.

Also there's probably a few past champions eligible, who have decided to not play - Faldo for one.
		
Click to expand...


Just cos he's a player I look out for I'm pleased to say Thorbjorn Olesen will be teeing it up later today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

Is there an argument perhaps for delaying the issuing of invites to capture more in form players like Furyk, McDowell etc and using the WGC or TPC as a route in for the likes of Olesson etc. I can definitely see an argument to extending the field to 100 which will give more current players a chance and maybe introduce another access point via events in Australia/Far East so more of their players have a route (especially as a growing golf market)


----------



## bagcarrier (Apr 11, 2019)

I love the Masters and don't care what goes on outside the ropes as I purely only want to see the best take this brutal beauty on. This tournament brings nostalgia with it for me and I will never forget as a child being allowed to stay up late until every blow was struck. 

I would imagine if you asked the most avid golfers if they could play any course in the world which would it be? I am pretty certain Augusta would top the list.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Personally would rather see a deeper field. Gives a much better chance of more players being in contention and having an exciting event. Jim Furyk - a man in form, not in the field, Graeme McDowell, likewise. Thorbjorn Olessen, Byeong Hun An, Abraham Anser etc. All played WGC golf this year, but not good enough for the Masters?

Ok, so last 28 major winners were from the top 50. Effectively the Masters winner will always be top 50 - very few chances for someone 51 to 100 to get in - barring the odd Keith Mitchell / Shane Long / Correy Conners who have 1 win and won on the right week and other results haven't put them in the top 50.

So statistically guys ranked 51 to 100 are unlikely to win, but they could win and they can certainly contend and make an event more exciting. If there is room for 6 amateurs, 10 past champions with no real tour status and a random Japanese guy, there is room for Jim Furyk, Lee Westwood etc. to tee it up.

Also there's probably a few past champions eligible, who have decided to not play - Faldo for one.
		
Click to expand...

Olesen is there.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Also it should be noted, that they used to have their top 50 cut off at Christmas. This meant someone could be ranked 51st at Christmas, then have a load of top 5s and top 10s and move well inside the top 50 - and not get in. They changed this and also started allowing tour winners in.

And even now, the qualifying heavily favours PGA tour players. Winnres of decent sized tour events over the past year on the PGA tour get in (obviously most of those guys are already exempt) but European Tour winners don't - even bigger events (Irish open, Scottish open, Nedbank winners all not in the field - all Rolex seires events with $7M prize funds.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Olesen is there.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough - I thought there was a category for previous years Ryder Cup team and I was looking for him in that.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Also it should be noted, that they used to have their top 50 cut off at Christmas. This meant someone could be ranked 51st at Christmas, then have a load of top 5s and top 10s and move well inside the top 50 - and not get in. They changed this and also started allowing tour winners in.

And even now, the qualifying heavily favours PGA tour players. Winnres of decent sized tour events over the past year on the PGA tour get in (obviously most of those guys are already exempt) but European Tour winners don't - even bigger events (Irish open, Scottish open, Nedbank winners all not in the field - all Rolex seires events with $7M prize funds.
		
Click to expand...

Why are you so determined to moan about it? It's a championship on a famous course with all the world's best players in it. Either watch it or don't?


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is there an argument perhaps for delaying the issuing of invites to capture more in form players like Furyk, McDowell etc and using the WGC or TPC as a route in for the likes of Olesson etc. I can definitely see an argument to extending the field to 100 which will give more current players a chance and maybe introduce another access point via events in Australia/Far East so more of their players have a route (especially as a growing golf market)
		
Click to expand...

Yes - like most things in golf, everything is geared towards the US and they really don't allow much room for things to grow or even survive in other regions. 

If you are a good non-American golfer - you basically have to relocate to the US as soon as you can or your career will not progress. 

Why someone like Eddie Pepperell is such a breath of fresh air. He loves the fact his world ranking can get him into 4 US PGA tour events - so has taken advantage of that to play a bit of golf over there. But is still going back to play a full season in Europe and has said he loves playing at the Dutch open and will definitely keep that on his schedule even if he was exempt from a far more valuable event elsewhere that same week. 

He has specifically said he is not interested in PGA tour membership... I guess he may revise that in a few years, but hopefully not.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I get that mate, but do The Masters care about a village in Northumberland anymore than a village in ........(insert any village in any part of the world)
No other event has this, none, but people still moan! (Not aimed at you)
		
Click to expand...

A village, a village  the county town of Northumberland I'll have you know. I fully get your point and I also know that live streaming is likely to be the future. I do get frustrated though by broadcasters lumping into live streaming as though it is available to all when it is still quite restrictive. Great in a city, great if you have cable to your house, but for large chunks of others it is poor still and not yet the answer.

In terms of coverage, it is what it is. We know what's on offer, like it or lump it. I'll be there tonight hiding the remote from my wife with the coverage on


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why are you so determined to moan about it? It's a championship on a famous course with all the world's best players in it. Either watch it or don't?
		
Click to expand...

I specifically said I love watching the event, but that doesn't exclude them from legitimate criticism.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Of course there has to be a cut off. There is a realistic capacity as to the number of players a golf tournament can accommodate - at the Open and US Open this is 156 - who all tee off on the 1st.

Now these are both events in the summer with more daylight, so the Masters would probably not be able to accommodate that number, even if they wanted to, without a 2 tee start.

But if they changed the top 50 to top 75 and gave past champions a 10 year exemption, or age 50 exemption, or that they had to have tour status to remain exempt - they'd still have a limited field of 100 or so and probably a more exciting tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Damn the guy in 76th then!
Will the guys in 51st to 75th actually add anything? Or, as it seems itâ€™s the event every Pro seems to rave about and want to play at least once, guys outside the Top 50 have to work harder to get there.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Ok, so I can watch specific players online, and 2 select groups, an amen corner, and 2 other holes. Fine. Fuzzy, and stop starty, but fine.

But, why not do this, and have wire to wire tv coverage. 

Then, everyone gets what they want. 

The down side to that is?


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 11, 2019)

I do like the new tracking facility they've added. Seeing a 3D representation of each hole and exactly where each player has hit is a nice addition. (Some of you will probably hate it though).

https://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/track/index.html


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, so I can watch specific players online, and 2 select groups, an amen corner, and 2 other holes. Fine. Fuzzy, and stop starty, but fine.

But, why not do this, and have wire to wire tv coverage.

Then, everyone gets what they want.

The down side to that is?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because the TV Networks donâ€™t want to pay for it, even for them their will be budgets and financial restraints.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, so I can watch specific players online, and 2 select groups, an amen corner, and 2 other holes. Fine. Fuzzy, and stop starty, but fine.

But, why not do this, and have wire to wire tv coverage.

Then, everyone gets what they want.

The down side to that is?
		
Click to expand...

For the people wanting to watch there is no downside - it wonâ€™t happen and I donâ€™t know why . People can watch on telly 13 hours of coverage of all three of the other majors - why canâ€™t Augusta allow people to start watching from the minute it starts on Telly ? What reason is there to restrict it ? So much golf will be missed


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			I do like the new tracking facility they've added. Seeing a 3D representation of each hole and exactly where each player has hit is a nice addition. (Some of you will probably hate it though).

https://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/track/index.html

Click to expand...

Yep, really like that.

All this extra content is great, and well done, but I still don't get why it cannot be done simultaneously with proper tv coverage.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe because the TV Networks donâ€™t want to pay for it, even for them their will be budgets and financial restraints.
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the cost alone of staff, programme rescheduling etc, I donâ€™t believe itâ€™s a simple case of the cameras already being in place.
Plus is it really practical to see every shot by every player on TV, there would be no continuity.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, so I can watch specific players online, and 2 select groups, an amen corner, and 2 other holes. Fine. Fuzzy, and stop starty, but fine.

But, why not do this, and have wire to wire tv coverage. 

Then, everyone gets what they want. 

The down side to that is?
		
Click to expand...

There's no downside, but the good ol' boys who run the masters like you all to know that they're in charge and you're not.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

Think it's more the Augusta committee aren't willing to sell the rights. Sky have already proven with The Open that they're willing to pay to show Golf all day, so no reason why they couldn't do it for The Masters, ANGC won't let them. It's the one thing that frustrates me most about The Masters, we should get to see way more golf on TV than they allow. The coverage will start at 7 tonight but no live golf until 8, so annoying. At least Featured Groups are streamable I guess.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

The cameras roll from the minute the first honoury tee off happens and then continues all the way - itâ€™s just restricted from being broadcast live , but highlights are available later of the front 9 before 8 Uk time


----------



## IanM (Apr 11, 2019)

Masters do things their way.... change happens slowly....part of the charm, part of the annoyance...

But I love it. Rationing the TV coverage is daft, but that's the way they do it.


----------



## IanM (Apr 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			but no live golf until 8, so annoying. At least _Featured Groups_ are streamable I guess.
		
Click to expand...

aka .............."Tiger and Phil!"


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2019)

We get the same whinging from the same people every year.
Just donâ€™t watch it. 

But also donâ€™t make a big song and dance about not watching it ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

IanM said:



			aka .............."Tiger and Phil!" 

Click to expand...

Not quite. Tiger yeah, but not Phil. These are the Featured Groups:

*2.58pm* Sergio Garcia, Tony Finau, Henrik Stenson

*4.04pm* Tiger Woods, Haotong Li, Jon Rahm

*6.38pm *Dustin Johnson, Bryson DeChambeau, Jason Day (Aus)

*7.00pm* Jordan Spieth, Paul Casey (Eng), Brooks Koepka

Way better than previous years where there have been some stinker groups in the Featured Groups coverage.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			We get the same whinging from the same people every year.
Just donâ€™t watch it.

But also donâ€™t make a big song and dance about not watching it ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and the same people just post the same 'suck it up' drivel.

Nothing new here.


----------



## rksquire (Apr 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Hmm, fuzzy rubbish on the red button, no live coverage til 8 o clock, can't even show the par 3 live, *racism, sexism, stuffiness, exclusivity, non inclusiveness, stuck up its passage*, patrons, green bus conductors jackets, heck, I could go on all day.

It is easier to say what is to like. It's a major, there are some flowers, there are some golfers, that is about it.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that just golf traditionally?  Granted, it's changing generally, and Augusta National has been slower but is getting there, but these aren't reasons to dislike the Masters alone (lots of clubs and Open venues fall into the same bracket) - they are reasons to dislike golf in general.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Not quite. Tiger yeah, but not Phil. These are the Featured Groups:

*2.58pm* Sergio Garcia, Tony Finau, Henrik Stenson

*4.04pm* Tiger Woods, Haotong Li, Jon Rahm

*6.38pm *Dustin Johnson, Bryson DeChambeau, Jason Day (Aus)

*7.00pm* Jordan Spieth, Paul Casey (Eng), Brooks Koepka

Way better than previous years where there have been some stinker groups in the Featured Groups coverage.
		
Click to expand...

So no.1 and 3 in the world rankings not featured


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			So no.1 and 3 in the world rankings not featured


Click to expand...

Or last years winner.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 11, 2019)

rksquire said:



			Isn't that just golf traditionally?  Granted, it's changing generally, and Augusta National has been slower but is getting there, but these aren't reasons to dislike the Masters alone (lots of clubs and Open venues fall into the same bracket) - they are reasons to dislike golf in general.
		
Click to expand...

I think the masters takes all the things wrong about golf and does them more than anywhere else. That's what makes them so odious, especially combined with their holier than thou hogwash that comes out at this time of year.
Just look at their women's am contest, making a big sing and dance about the fact that women's golf has overcome the hurdles put in front of it for years by ....err... Themselves. And not even considering saying that their attitudes may have been just a bit s***e all along.


----------



## Slab (Apr 11, 2019)

Did anyone else see the new swing tracking gizmo they used on the range last night?

It was JT i saw it used with, so on his downswing with hands already at the 9'oclock position (if facing him) his swing speed was at 70mph, by the time it got to 6 oclock (point of impact) it was 121mph meaning of course he accelerated his swing by 50 mph in such a short space, unreal


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

pendodave said:



			I think the masters takes all the things wrong about golf and does them more than anywhere else. That's what makes them so odious, especially combined with their holier than thou hogwash that comes out at this time of year.
Just look at their women's am contest, making a big sing and dance about the fact that women's golf has overcome the hurdles put in front of it for years by ....err... Themselves. And not even considering saying that their attitudes may have been just a bit s***e all along.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely 100% correct, so we (as in people on a Golf Forum and in general) have to accept that it isnâ€™t going to change and we can sit back and just enjoy the golf when we can on whatever platform we choose.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, and the same people just post the same 'suck it up' drivel.

Nothing new here.
		
Click to expand...

If Iâ€™m not enjoying a programme I just stop watching it ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Simples


----------



## DRW (Apr 11, 2019)

Just glad it started last night and got to watch some golf.

I had tipped Matt Wallace to win a major iirc, great to see he won the par 3, lets hope he can break the jinx!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			So no.1 and 3 in the world rankings not featured


Click to expand...

Rose will be on the main broadcast as he tees off late with Phil and JT. Surprised to not see Rory though you're right - especially as he's out with another fan favourite in Fowler.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



*6.38pm *Dustin Johnson, Bryson DeChambeau, Jason Day (Aus)
		
Click to expand...

internet tells me sunset is at 19.55 (local time) I wouldn't want to be in the group behind them, DJ has been well and truly screwed by the tournament committee!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

I've chucked a couple of first round leader bets on today, Leishman 45/1 and Oosthuizen 40/1. Both each way to 6 places as well. All my other bets were outrights, but since I'm on the booze this weekend I wanted there to be a chance of making some money before Sunday, ha.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 11, 2019)

cookelad said:



			internet tells me sunset is at 19.55 (local time) I wouldn't want to be in the group behind them, DJ has been well and truly screwed by the tournament committee!
		
Click to expand...

But he's teeing off at 1.38 local time


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			But he's teeing off at 1.38 local time
		
Click to expand...

Still, this is DeChambeau we're talking about.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/tour/us-masters/augusta-blog/ways-to-improve-the-masters-177121


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Damn the guy in 76th then!
Will the guys in 51st to 75th actually add anything?
		
Click to expand...

For 1 - a potential life changing win..

Using that logic, every Major should be Top 50 plus a couple of dozen hangers-on.
I'm sure we'd all be complaining in there were on my 90 players at the Open..

You have at least a dozen or more competitors (loose term) who have little or no chance to win - the past champs plus the amateurs.
That leaves ,maybe, another dozen invites over and above the top 50 - no wonder it's normally a top 50 player who wins...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			For 1 - a potential life changing win..

Using that logic, every Major should be Top 50 plus a couple of dozen hangers-on.
I'm sure we'd all be complaining in there were on my 90 players at the Open..

You have at least a dozen or more competitors (loose term) who have little or no chance to win - the past champs plus the amateurs.
That leaves ,maybe, another dozen invites over and above the top 50 - no wonder it's normally a top 50 player who wins...
		
Click to expand...

It goes both ways Ian, what about the guy who is 101 or 150 or fails to qualify by a couple of dollars or euros on the tours or bogeys the last in qualifying to miss a major.
Everybody knows the criteria for the Masters and they all want to play it.
Every Major has guys who have no chance of winning.
Iâ€™ve got problem with people not liking the Masters or the course or the qualifying criteria, but it is what it is.
Have a search of the last 3 Masters threads, same noise, same complaints. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

Bets made.

Woods
Spieth
Fleetwood

So can guarantee none of those 3 will do the business


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/tour/us-masters/augusta-blog/ways-to-improve-the-masters-177121

Click to expand...

Who the hell is Elliott Heath and why would we be interested in his opinion?


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Who the hell is Elliott Heath and why would we be interested in his opinion?
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever heard of Golf Monthly magazine?
I believe they run an online forum.

Well, he works for them!
Nice chap...I played with him at Hankley Common, in the 2017 Help For Heroes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Have you ever heard of Golf Monthly magazine?
I believe they run an online forum.

Well, he works for them!
Nice chap...I played with him at Hankley Common, in the 2017 Help For Heroes.
		
Click to expand...

Decent golfer too


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 11, 2019)

Small e/w bets on Poulter, Pepperill, Stanley, Z Johnson and always have a very small bet on Keegan Bradley.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 11, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Have you ever heard of Golf Monthly magazine?
I believe they run an online forum.

Well, he works for them!
Nice chap...I played with him at Hankley Common, in the 2017 Help For Heroes.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but, due to its poor content and diminishing journalistic standards, I haven't read Golf Monthly for around four years now.

However,  I  am sure that he is, as you say, a nice chap just doesn't make his opinion particularly important to me


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Damn the guy in 76th then!
Will the guys in 51st to 75th actually add anything? Or, as it seems itâ€™s the event every Pro seems to rave about and want to play at least once, guys outside the Top 50 have to work harder to get there.
		
Click to expand...

YES!

They could win or contend. And there is certainly the chance for them to get involved and make for a closer event with more players in contention. 

Jim Furyk made a run at the Players Championship and certainly had the chance to put pressure on Rory and also made for a more exciting event as there was someone else in contention. 

And he also beat almost everyone else in the Masters Field, except Rory, at the Players. If he had not been in the Players field, Rory would have been home and dry and could have made a bogey on 18 to still win. As it was he had to take on the drive and make sure of a par.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, so I can watch specific players online, and 2 select groups, an amen corner, and 2 other holes. Fine. Fuzzy, and stop starty, but fine.

But, why not do this, and have wire to wire tv coverage.

Then, everyone gets what they want.

The down side to that is?
		
Click to expand...

It's just that wee bit extra control that the guys at Augusta have, to let the selected few that are on site see that bit more of the coverage.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry but, due to its poor content and diminishing journalistic standards, I haven't read Golf Monthly for around four years now.

However,  I  am sure that he is, as you say, a nice chap just doesn't make his opinion particularly important to me
		
Click to expand...

In the immortal words of the great Winston Churchill:

"oh well, never mind!"


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2019)

wasn't going to post in this tread, as the masters has zero interest to me.

its essentially an invitational at a private club very few ever get to play, i don't think it should be viewed as a Major IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			YES!

They could win or contend. And there is certainly the chance for them to get involved and make for a closer event with more players in contention.

Jim Furyk made a run at the Players Championship and certainly had the chance to put pressure on Rory and also made for a more exciting event as there was someone else in contention.

And he also beat almost everyone else in the Masters Field, except Rory, at the Players. If he had not been in the Players field, Rory would have been home and dry and could have made a bogey on 18 to still win. As it was he had to take on the drive and make sure of a par.
		
Click to expand...

You mean those events he played in because he met the qualifying criteria?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Who the hell is Elliott Heath and why would we be interested in his opinion?
		
Click to expand...

? Did you even sit back and think before smashing away on your keyboard.
He is golf journalist who writes and works for Golf Monthly - the magazine that run this forum that you use .

Itâ€™s an article that has also highlighted the same issues others have mentioned on here.

I would expect people to at least allow respectfully to have an opinion even if it does differ from others

You donâ€™t â€œhaveâ€ to be interested in his opinion , if thatâ€™s the case then scroll on by


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116312247536459776
 We're underway!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? Did you even sit back and think before smashing away on your keyboard.
He is golf journalist who writes and works for Golf Monthly - the magazine that run this forum that you use .

Itâ€™s an article that has also highlighted the same issues others have mentioned on here.

I would expect people to at least allow respectfully to have an opinion even if it does differ from others

You donâ€™t â€œhaveâ€ to be interested in his opinion , if thatâ€™s the case then scroll on by
		
Click to expand...

But unlike you I read articles that are posted before offering an opinion. 

Otherwise how would I know the author and the views contained within that article. 

In view of my earlier stated view of the standard of GM writing Mr Heath's employment by that magazine is unlikely to impress me.

By the way I appreciate the irony of your advice to "scroll on by"  particularly in the light of your own response to suggestions that you should stop watching the coverage of The Masters.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116312247536459776
 We're underway!
		
Click to expand...

Terrifying picture. The crowd really stand way to close in a funnel.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? Did you even sit back and think before smashing away on your keyboard.
He is golf journalist who writes and works for Golf Monthly - the magazine that run this forum that you use .

*Itâ€™s an article that has also highlighted the same issues others have mentioned on here.*

I would expect people to at least allow respectfully to have an opinion even if it does differ from others

You donâ€™t â€œhaveâ€ to be interested in his opinion , if thatâ€™s the case then scroll on by
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting the GM writers just steal their content directly from our posts on the forum? That's a bold claim, I'd be careful if I were you.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Still, this is DeChambeau we're talking about. 

Click to expand...

and All-effing



bobmac said:



			But he's teeing off at 1.38 local time
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I was aware, didn't think anyone would think they were sending people out an hour before sunset


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2019)

Good start for the Brits - Woosie's joint leader


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			I do like the new tracking facility they've added. Seeing a 3D representation of each hole and exactly where each player has hit is a nice addition. (Some of you will probably hate it though).

https://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/track/index.html

Click to expand...

Just been playing with this, and it is a bit new, a bit weird, and kind of not like watching a golf tournament. It is a bit sterile.

Interesting though, in an uninvolving way.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

The "Track" feature on the Masters site is awesome. Can see where every player on the course is, and then see a clip of every shot they hit today. You just click the shot number and it brings up a video of the shot. So good.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The "Track" feature on the Masters site is awesome. Can see where every player on the course is, and then see a clip of every shot they hit today. You just click the shot number and it brings up a video of the shot. So good.
		
Click to expand...

I was seeing the tee shots  but not the 2nd shots. Maybe they just take longer to load.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I was seeing the tee shots  but not the 2nd shots. Maybe they just take longer to load.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, just take a little while to get uploaded I think. Not as good as live coverage, but very cool.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, just take a little while to get uploaded I think. Not as good as live coverage, but very cool.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I am seeing it now. It is kind of hard to track down the player, as you seem to need to know where he is, but then you can see all the holes he has played in isolation, and a bit lacking in context.

Will be good for reviewing someones car crash.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			wasn't going to post in this tread, as the masters has zero interest to me.

its essentially an invitational at a private club very few ever get to play, i don't think it should be viewed as a Major IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Wow surprised at that. Cant agree.

Worlds top 50 ranked players get automatic qualification. All former winners too, all recent Major champions. That's good enough in itself. Some good amateurs offered a qualification place too.  If you're good enough you will be there. Smaller field is arguably better, following the Open with play from 0600 to 2100+ is too much by comparison.

Masters is the best tv golf watch there is, bar none. The course familiarity and beauty is terrific, it's like seeing an old friend, all other Majors you dont have that so harder to appreciate the shots, nothing better than settling in on Masters weekend evenings and watch the tournament pan out, perfect television. Love it.

If I was a pro winning a Green Jacket would be right up there with the Claret Jug, US Open and PGA would fall some way behind.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

Danny Willett has started nicely. -1 through the first 2, hit both fairways and has just knocked one down the middle of 3 and left himself 107. Positive start!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Are you suggesting the GM writers just steal their content directly from our posts on the forum? That's a bold claim, I'd be careful if I were you.
		
Click to expand...

God they really would be scraping the bottom of the barrel if they did!!!


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Apr 11, 2019)

Pepperell has just birdied the 2nd, to go -1


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			For 1 - a potential life changing win..

Using that logic, every Major should be Top 50 plus a couple of dozen hangers-on.
I'm sure we'd all be complaining in there were on my 90 players at the Open..

You have at least a dozen or more competitors (loose term) who have little or no chance to win - the past champs plus the amateurs.
That leaves ,maybe, another dozen invites over and above the top 50 - no wonder it's normally a top 50 player who wins...
		
Click to expand...

Players outside the Top 50 rarely win any of the majors, even those with massive fields. 

Spin it the other way and those majors have even more no hopers than the Masters. What's 'major' about that?! 

90 in the Open would be an improvement to me, get the elite field out quicker and let the draw have much less of an impact


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The "Track" feature on the Masters site is awesome. Can see where every player on the course is, and then see a clip of every shot they hit today. You just click the shot number and it brings up a video of the shot. So good.
		
Click to expand...

So is that what they were alluding to when they said every shot can be seen online ? Been searching to watch the stream on the app or red button to watch the coverage and only have the three guys on the featured group ( plus one guy warming up ) - I thought they meant could watch all the shots live.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 11, 2019)

Pretty much avoided this thread as it's just degenerated into the usual pissing contest.. However, I do love the Masters, just not as much as I love the Open, the US Open and possibly the PGA..

It's a bit too sterile at times. Overly controlled and very, VERY American..

Still, I'll be watching it every night and I'm sure it'll throw up the usual excitement...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Players outside the Top 50 rarely win any of the majors, even those with massive fields.

Spin it the other way and those majors have even more no hopers than the Masters. What's 'major' about that?!

90 in the Open would be an improvement to me, get the elite field out quicker and let the draw have much less of an impact
		
Click to expand...

So get rid of all those qualifying events around the globe ? Make The Open more exclusive and elitist ?.

Doesnâ€™t really make it â€œOpenâ€ as such - more closed to only the elite. What about the amateurs that battle through 1st Stage then final stage qualifying ? Or the guys who canâ€™t get the World Ranking points that allow entry into the top events. Surely we should be making the sport more Open ?

Itâ€™s not just about one person who wins - there will be plenty of people who enter the Comp who will get a step up in their life - amateurs who burst onto the scene , low ranked players making a run and there are still the unknowns making a run and a few have won


----------



## PieMan (Apr 11, 2019)

English golfer in Spain said:



			Pepperell has just birdied the 2nd, to go -1
		
Click to expand...

I really like Pepperell.

I think in the off season there is a market for him on a Sunday evening to fill the void left by - for those of us old enough to remember - 'A Round with Allis' and it could be called 'Playing P*ssed with Pepperell' - that would be quality tv!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Wow surprised at that. Cant agree.

Worlds top 50 ranked players get automatic qualification. All former winners too, all recent Major champions. That's good enough in itself. Some good amateurs offered a qualification place too.  If you're good enough you will be there. Smaller field is arguably better, following the Open with play from 0600 to 2100+ is too much by comparison.

Masters is the best tv golf watch there is, bar none. The course familiarity and beauty is terrific, it's like seeing an old friend, all other Majors you dont have that so harder to appreciate the shots, nothing better than settling in on Masters weekend evenings and watch the tournament pan out, perfect television. Love it.

If I was a pro winning a Green Jacket would be right up there with the Claret Jug, US Open and PGA would fall some way behind.
		
Click to expand...

no one says you cant enjoy it or have to agree, i know many who love it,  it's just does nothing for me. it always looks like i bit of a putting contest on TV not to mention US coverage of anything sports wise for me is hard viewing.

I much prefer playing to watching which is why i prefer the Open, as i can go and play any of  those courses when every i liked, not the case with Augusta. I saw an interview once with Jack and he said he thought the masters was the easiest of the "majors" to win as he only had to beat 50 just rather than all the others it was 100 plus or words to that effect


----------



## pendodave (Apr 11, 2019)

Apologies if it's already been asked...
Can any of the live streams in the masters app be watched in the UK?
My tablet didn't seem happy, but it doesn't say why (comes up with a null error)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Apologies if it's already been asked...
Can any of the live streams in the masters app be watched in the UK?
My tablet didn't seem happy, but it doesn't say why (comes up with a null error)
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t find them on the app or on the website - they are showing it on the red button so far , just the one group - Sergio , Stenson and Finau - plus watching Woods on the Range , then walking to the putting green , then walking around said putting green and now watching him make putts on the practice green


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You mean those events he played in because he met the qualifying criteria?

Click to expand...

Events that let more than 70 competitors into.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 11, 2019)

Feeling sorry for DJ. Just spotted who he has been lumbered with. I've got this vision of a white flat cap floating down Rae's Creek followed closely by the body of its owner.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Events that let more than 70 competitors into.
		
Click to expand...

Still a criteria though, whichever way you dress it up!
Maybe Eddie Pepperrell is pissed off making his debut this week? Maybe it should of been 2 years ago when he was ranked 458th in the World.
I can see the argument that it shouldnâ€™t be a Major due to its entry criteria, but it seems the only ones moaning about it are Joe Public, everything I see from the Players is the total opposite.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Canâ€™t find them on the app or on the website - they are showing it on the red button so far , just the one group - Sergio , Stenson and Finau - plus watching Woods on the Range , then walking to the putting green , then walking around said putting green and now watching him make putts on the practice green
		
Click to expand...

And youâ€™re still watching ðŸ˜‰


----------



## DRW (Apr 11, 2019)

Not a dream start for Rory, hope its not a sign of things to come


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I honestly don't get this take. Literally every golfer has the chance to qualify for The Masters every single year.......
		
Click to expand...

Not following this, maybe what you posted wasn't what you meant.

Laura Davies
Local Pro
Me
ðŸ™‚ðŸ˜‰


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			And youâ€™re still watching ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

And moaning


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2019)

Some people really need to get over themselves


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Canâ€™t find them on the app or on the website - they are showing it on the red button so far , just the one group - Sergio , Stenson and Finau - plus watching Woods on the Range , then walking to the putting green , then walking around said putting green and now watching him make putts on the practice green
		
Click to expand...

There's no video on the site if you're outside the US. I've just set my VPN to Atlanta and it now picks up the live stream.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

VPNâ€™d up and watching the Featured Groups. Damn TalkTalk and their lack of Sky Sports Red Button!


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So get rid of all those qualifying events around the globe ? Make The Open more exclusive and elitist ?.

Doesnâ€™t really make it â€œOpenâ€ as such - more closed to only the elite. What about the amateurs that battle through 1st Stage then final stage qualifying ? Or the guys who canâ€™t get the World Ranking points that allow entry into the top events. Surely we should be making the sport more Open ?

Itâ€™s not just about one person who wins - there will be plenty of people who enter the Comp who will get a step up in their life - amateurs who burst onto the scene , low ranked players making a run and there are still the unknowns making a run and a few have won
		
Click to expand...

I was playing Devils Advocate more than anything. I don't really think the Open should be reduced. 

IMO there's a place for both Opens as majors, just as there is place for The Masters with a more limited field of the very best quality. I don't really agree with the USPGA, would rather see it replaced with a moving International major but thats just my opinion.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 11, 2019)

IainP said:



			Not following this, maybe what you posted wasn't what you meant.

Laura Davies
Local Pro
Me
ðŸ™‚ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

OK Laura Davies excused, but then that applies to all the other majors too. 

But any male can play the Masters - just meet the qualifying criteria and wait for the 'invite'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			There's no video on the site if you're outside the US. I've just set my VPN to Atlanta and it now picks up the live stream.
		
Click to expand...

The red button is good , the sound is a bit out and they jump around a bit but using the track thing to see how others are doing. Yoj


TheDiablo said:



			I was playing Devils Advocate more than anything. I don't really think the Open should be reduced.

IMO there's a place for both Opens as majors, just as there is place for The Masters with a more limited field of the very best quality. I don't really agree with the USPGA, would rather see it replaced with a moving International major but thats just my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I agree on the part of the USPGA and moving it about 

In regards the entry into the Masters - I have no issue with the top 50 - would move it to the top 70 maybe but what I find wrong is players who win on the PGA tour but are outside the rankings are entered but not on other tours - ie Conners won in Texas last week and gained entry - imo they should be â€œinvitingâ€ the winners of events on the ET and Sunshine tour as well and that would extend the amount up to say 120 roughly.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

Big Cat finishes the front 9 at -1. Should really have been better, the putter has been very cold so far, missed a couple of great chances.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 11, 2019)

Amen corner and featured groups also on skyâ€™s YouTube. Just need to google em. 






Tbh, the shot thing on the masters app is superb. The fact it is slightly time delayed doesnâ€™t bother me in the slightest. If we got what some wanted and could see everything. Letâ€™s say all 70 go round in 70 shots. 4900 shots. With other discussions on here covering slow rounds it seems that 20 seconds per shot is fair. So now we need to show 98000 seconds of coverage. Or more realistically 27 hours of footage. Per day.....

Quite simply with tv coverage youâ€™ll never please everyone. But for me, the showing of every shot you want to watch on a time delay should mean everyone can see everything they could possibly want too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Amen corner and featured groups also on skyâ€™s YouTube. Just need to google em.






Tbh, the shot thing on the masters app is superb. The fact it is slightly time delayed doesnâ€™t bother me in the slightest. If we got what some wanted and could see everything. Letâ€™s say all 70 go round in 70 shots. 4900 shots. With other discussions on here covering slow rounds it seems that 20 seconds per shot is fair. So now we need to show 98000 seconds of coverage. Or more realistically 27 hours of footage. Per day.....

Quite simply with tv coverage youâ€™ll never please everyone. But for me, the showing of every shot you want to watch on a time delay should mean everyone can see everything they could possibly want too.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but nothing beats watching the players live not knowing where the ball will go , what score will be made and on a tiny screen

Itâ€™s like watching a football match 5 mins after all the action , itâ€™s a nicety but itâ€™s not a substitute for live action , we are going to miss half the field playing today

There is no reason why we shouldnâ€™t able to switch on the telly at 2 and watch live golf through till 12 - 6 hours of live golf is missed for no acceptable reason

App says Rory is 22ft from pin on 11 yet he has actually missed the green by about 5 yards


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hope nobody's got money on JDay. Being stretched out on the 2nd after having issues with his back again. Reportedly re-injured himself picking up his daughter before his round.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

Spieth misses a 2 footer at the first. Great start Jordan


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but nothing beats watching the players live not knowing where the ball will go , what score will be made and on a tiny screen

Itâ€™s like watching a football match 5 mins after all the action , itâ€™s a nicety but itâ€™s not a substitute for live action , we are going to miss half the field playing today

There is no reason why we shouldnâ€™t able to switch on the telly at 2 and watch live golf through till 12 - 6 hours of live golf is missed for no acceptable reason

App says Rory is 22ft from pin on 11 yet he has actually missed the green by about 5 yards
		
Click to expand...

I agree watching live is ideal. But as I showed. It isnâ€™t phycially possible to watch every shot. So itâ€™s a very good alternative. Even with 12 hours of live coverage youâ€™d miss plenty. Granted in a Sunday itâ€™s easier to predict where the interest will be, but first two days youâ€™re quite simply not going to see all the action. Whether itâ€™s agusta or the open. 

As much as weâ€™d all like more, itâ€™s not going to happen. 
One thing I have enjoyed is the complete lack of mash potato being screamed. At least one of their stuffy rules works well...


----------



## Dasit (Apr 11, 2019)

This sky coverage is so bad

I am considering cancelling my contract


Just talking usual crap...Beem on Beem wtf was that

Red button is not HD, awful.


Why are they giving us this crap


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree watching live is ideal. But as I showed. It isnâ€™t phycially possible to watch every shot. So itâ€™s a very good alternative. Even with 12 hours of live coverage youâ€™d miss plenty. Granted in a Sunday itâ€™s easier to predict where the interest will be, but first two days youâ€™re quite simply not going to see all the action. Whether itâ€™s agusta or the open.

As much as weâ€™d all like more, itâ€™s not going to happen.
One thing I have enjoyed is the complete lack of mash potato being screamed. At least one of their stuffy rules works well...
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think anyone has said we need to see every shot being played but just as with the Open and indeed any golf tournament once the groups getting going you just move around the groups and then swap to any great shots etc - just like your normal golf tournament production that we see week in week out and at the other majors. You will always miss something but if at least you have life golf being shown and something does happen they can swap too it. The OB truck has a picture from every single group - there should be nothing stopping those feeds being given to the broadcaster instead of waiting until 8 and missing so much golf. 

And yes right now the lack of moronic shouts is good - hopefully it stays like that


----------



## bagcarrier (Apr 11, 2019)

Wow McGinty has been on the just for men , they forgot the back and sides.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2019)

bagcarrier said:



			Wow McGinty has been on the just for men , they forgot the back and sides.
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to post this. I'm thinking wig myself. It's a shocker though, it just doesn't match or blend in.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 11, 2019)

Dasit said:



			This sky coverage is so bad

I am considering cancelling my contract


Just talking usual crap...Beem on Beem wtf was that

Red button is not HD, awful.


Why are they giving us this crap
		
Click to expand...

Been watching on the red button for 2 hours on Sky. Picture quality is superb, so no idea what your issue is. Probably your internet connection.


----------



## Hackers76 (Apr 11, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Been watching on the red button for 2 hours on Sky. Picture quality is superb, so no idea what your issue is. Probably your internet connection.
		
Click to expand...

no the red button is a far lesser quality than the proper coverage, always has been. Roll on the day we get 4K coverage.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

This has been a superb round of golf from Tiger so far. Been excellent off the tee, plotted his way around superbly and now starting to make the putts. Could easily be -5 here, great to watch. Keep it going TW!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			This has been a superb round of golf from Tiger so far. Been excellent off the tee, plotted his way around superbly and now starting to make the putts. Could easily be -5 here, great to watch. Keep it going TW!
		
Click to expand...

Remain calm Dan. Canâ€™t have you down to the viscounts so early on


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 11, 2019)

Hackers76 said:



			no the red button is a far lesser quality than the proper coverage, always has been. Roll on the day we get 4K coverage.
		
Click to expand...

It might be, but iâ€™m telling you the quality on the red button that I have been watching has been excellent quality. Clear as a bell


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

Jeez. That shot from Rory on 15 was insane. What a shot.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 11, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Only bet I've had so far is Rory to get an eagle in the first round, 8/1. Thought it was a decent price, the way he's been playing.
		
Click to expand...

 An inch away from this landing. Nearly a great bet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

A certain Mr Woods doing rather nicely


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2019)

bagcarrier said:



			I love the Masters and don't care what goes on outside the ropes as I purely only want to see the best take this brutal beauty on. This tournament brings nostalgia with it for me and I will never forget as a child being allowed to stay up late until every blow was struck.

*I would imagine if you asked the most avid golfers if they could play any course in the world which would it be? I am pretty certain Augusta would top the list.*

Click to expand...

Iâ€™d imagine if you asked the average TV watching golfer it might be near the top, even the top.  Iâ€™d wager if you asked people who study golf or courses in a bit greater depth thereâ€™d be a few that beat it; Pine Valley and Cypress Point for two.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2019)

Bit of magic from Rosie there......


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 11, 2019)

Hackers76 said:



			no the red button is a far lesser quality than the proper coverage, always has been. Roll on the day we get 4K coverage.
		
Click to expand...

Sky donâ€™t provide the red button coverage.... itâ€™s jist a feed from the masters surely


----------



## Captainron (Apr 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Bit of magic from Rosie there......
		
Click to expand...

Did he make his chances of winning disappear?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Iâ€™d imagine if you asked the average TV watching golfer it might be near the top, even the top.  Iâ€™d wager if you asked people who study golf or courses in a bit greater depth thereâ€™d be a few that beat it; Pine Valley and Cypress Point for two.
		
Click to expand...

One thing they all have in common. 

Exclusivity!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Did he make his chances of winning disappear?
		
Click to expand...

Only thing he has done - great chip from the backside of the 10th...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			One thing they all have in common.

Exclusivity!
		
Click to expand...

Well with the exception of certain Scottish courses, no-one has the local muni on their bucket list.


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2019)

looks like Brooks managed to get a few burgers in since his photo shoot for ESPN


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2019)

Been some cracking golf from the later groups


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

Casey has literally had a mare.. 

Koepka looking good. Hoping he can carry that on 3 more rounds and my wallet will be happy.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 12, 2019)

Bryson finish just lost me Â£250. 

Got brooks Â£20 @ 25/1 but betway paying out if leading after any round

Still made Â£250 with chance to double up rest of tourney. But what heartbreak


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 12, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Bryson finish just lost me Â£250.

Got brooks Â£20 @ 25/1 but betway paying out if leading after any round

Still made Â£250 with chance to double up rest of tourney. But what heartbreak
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re not paying out until after Sunday I believe mate. So if brooks is outright leader either tomorrow or Saturday then youâ€™d get full payment too.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Theyâ€™re not paying out until after Sunday I believe mate. So if brooks is outright leader either tomorrow or Saturday then youâ€™d get full payment too.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know mate. Thought it was coming home tonight though ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 12, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Yeah I know mate. Thought it was coming home tonight though ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...



I think i may have blown my shot with Couples......


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Have you ever heard of Golf Monthly magazine?
I believe they run an online forum.

Well, he works for them!
Nice chap...I played with him at Hankley Common, in the 2017 Help For Heroes.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly doesn't make his opinion any better or more valid than anyone else. Forum is for opinions.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? Did you even sit back and think before smashing away on your keyboard.
He is golf journalist who writes and works for Golf Monthly - the magazine that run this forum that you use .

Itâ€™s an article that has also highlighted the same issues others have mentioned on here.

I would expect people to at least allow respectfully to have an opinion even if it does differ from others

You donâ€™t â€œhaveâ€ to be interested in his opinion , if thatâ€™s the case then scroll on by
		
Click to expand...


Does writing for a two bob golf magazine make your opinion any better? We can all have opinions regardless of our jobs and "journalism" credentials. 

I could link you to an article about Paul Lawrie and his "amazing" Augusta experience, won't make you change your mind and it won't make my opinion any more valid than anyone else.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 12, 2019)

Seems like I missed some very good golf after falling asleep last night. All the talk about Koepka losing his game after losing a bit of weight seems to have back-fired, and the pick of quite a few people - Bryson DeChambeau with a very solid start. Nice leaderboard with Koepka, DeChambeau, DJ, Mickelson, Scott, Rahm, TW, Fowler, Molinari and JDay all up there. Disappointing start for Rose, Spieth and to a lesser extent McIlroy, they need a big Friday today if they're going to have a chance.

Last 13 Masters have been won by someone in the Top 10 after Day 1- so if that pattern continues your Masters winner will be one of the following:

DeChambeau
Koepka
Mickelson
Poulter
DJ
Harding
Scott
Rahm
Kisner
Aphibarnrat

Some fun potential winners in there - Aphibarnrat would be great fun. I'm still going for TW to break the pattern.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Seems like I missed some very good golf after falling asleep last night. All the talk about Koepka losing his game after losing a bit of weight seems to have back-fired, and the pick of quite a few people - Bryson DeChambeau with a very solid start. Nice leaderboard with Koepka, DeChambeau, DJ, Mickelson, Scott, Rahm, TW, Fowler, Molinari and JDay all up there. Disappointing start for Rose, Spieth and to a lesser extent McIlroy, they need a big Friday today if they're going to have a chance.

Last 13 Masters have been won by someone in the Top 10 after Day 1- so if that pattern continues your Masters winner will be one of the following:

DeChambeau
Koepka
Mickelson
Poulter
DJ
Harding
Scott
Rahm
Kisner
Aphibarnrat

Some fun potential winners in there - Aphibarnrat would be great fun. I'm still going for TW to break the pattern.
		
Click to expand...

Aphibarnrat is a Thai StuC so Iâ€™m going to back him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Does writing for a two bob golf magazine make your opinion any better? We can all have opinions regardless of our jobs and "journalism" credentials.

I could link you to an article about Paul Lawrie and his "amazing" Augusta experience, won't make you change your mind and it won't make my opinion any more valid than anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Where does it say or in fact where does anyone say that his opinion is better or anyone elseâ€™s opinion any less valid ? 

Why do people have to feel the need to get a scale of each personâ€™s opinion. 

No one has said that you must agree with him because he is golf journalist 

It seems at times people just canâ€™t accept the right for others to have an opinion and actually look at going at the person as opposed to debating the opinion itself - a guy writes for a golf magazine - the response is to attack the magazine ?! 

Itâ€™s not rocket science is it - some want the viewing of The Masters to be better , some want the field to be wider - thatâ€™s just an opinion and one so far especially the viewing hasnâ€™t actually come and countered with a reason why the coverage should continue to be restricted - the normal response so far has been - Donâ€™t watch or itâ€™s never going to change ?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where does it say or in fact where does anyone say that his opinion is better or anyone elseâ€™s opinion any less valid ?

Why do people have to feel the need to get a scale of each personâ€™s opinion.

No one has said that you must agree with him because he is golf journalist

It seems at times people just canâ€™t accept the right for others to have an opinion and actually look at going at the person as opposed to debating the opinion itself - a guy writes for a golf magazine - the response is to attack the magazine ?!

Itâ€™s not rocket science is it - some want the viewing of The Masters to be better , some want the field to be wider - thatâ€™s just an opinion and one so far especially the viewing hasnâ€™t actually come and countered with a reason why the coverage should continue to be restricted - the normal response so far has been - Donâ€™t watch or itâ€™s never going to change ?
		
Click to expand...

I think you should apply your own logic to yourself.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Aphibarnrat is a Thai StuC so Iâ€™m going to back him
		
Click to expand...


A shanker?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where does it say or in fact where does anyone say that his opinion is better or anyone elseâ€™s opinion any less valid ?

Why do people have to feel the need to get a scale of each personâ€™s opinion.

No one has said that you must agree with him because he is golf journalist

It seems at times people just canâ€™t accept the right for others to have an opinion and actually look at going at the person as opposed to debating the opinion itself - a guy writes for a golf magazine - the response is to attack the magazine ?!

Itâ€™s not rocket science is it - some want the viewing of The Masters to be better , some want the field to be wider - thatâ€™s just an opinion and one so far especially the viewing hasnâ€™t actually come and countered with a reason why the coverage should continue to be restricted - the normal response so far has been - Donâ€™t watch or itâ€™s never going to change ?
		
Click to expand...

I think the response to posting the link was a little extreme and harsh to the journalist, but what was the point of posting the article in the first place? Other than to pat yourself on the back that someone else shares the same view as you. It was pointless, it didn't make you any more _right _that someone arbitrary GM journalist shares your opinion and it added nothing to the discussion, it just riled up the people you were in a discussion with even more. I don't agree with the reaction, but shouldn't be a surprise that people have reacted how they have.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I think the response to posting the link was a little extreme and harsh to the journalist, but what was the point of posting the article in the first place? Other than to pat yourself on the back that someone else shares the same view as you. It was pointless, it didn't make you any more _right _that someone arbitrary GM journalist shares your opinion and it added nothing to the discussion, it just riled up the people you were in a discussion with even more. I don't agree with the reaction, but shouldn't be a surprise that people have reacted how they have.
		
Click to expand...

It was an article that was also discussed a few points that was also being discussed on here - it happens regularly 

It actually only â€œriledâ€ up one person , someone who wasnâ€™t involved in the debate until the article was posted , and then someone else reacted to it - itâ€™s also no surprise that both have negative feelings towards Golf Monthly and as stated just attacked the magazine as opposed to the points being discussed in the article 

No one said it made someone more right or made an opinion more valid itâ€™s an article that adds to discussion points. But as we can see people attacked the author as opposed to the content


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was an article that was also discussed a few points that was also being discussed on here - it happens regularly

It actually only â€œriledâ€ up one person , someone who wasnâ€™t involved in the debate until the article was posted , and then someone else reacted to it - itâ€™s also no surprise that both have negative feelings towards Golf Monthly and as stated just attacked the magazine as opposed to the points being discussed in the article

No one said it made someone more right or made an opinion more valid itâ€™s an article that adds to discussion points. But as we can see people attacked the author as opposed to the content
		
Click to expand...

Simply because the content is nothing new its a rehashed age old debate. Is it revolutionary or enlightening? No is the answer.

Is it an age old debate? Yes. 

You tried to throw in someone else's work/opinion to back up your dislike for the Masters then get upset when people disagree? As for my dislike of GM, well apply that to all golf magazines as they're done to death, content is crap 99% of the time and like the article you quoted - rehashed age old debates and arguments don't sell them to me.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2019)

Dilema for me. I have backed Bryson, but dislike both him and his golf swing. Do I want him to win?
I am also on Koepka and Barn Rat, so there are potentially others I can support.

Not that my support matters a jot. A bit like shouting at the tv during a footy match, but it makes viewing more involving.


----------



## Slab (Apr 12, 2019)

You know sometimes I think the forum could benefit from being being a restricted field Invitational with limited coverage of some 'players'


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Certainly *doesn't make his opinion any better or more valid than anyone else*. Forum is for opinions.
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember saying it did.

I only recall answering the question regarding who he is!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 12, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Dilema for me. I have backed Bryson, but dislike both him and his golf swing. Do I want him to win?
I am also on Koepka and Barn Rat, so there are potentially others I can support.

Not that my support matters a jot. A bit like shouting at the tv during a footy match, but it makes viewing more involving.
		
Click to expand...

Cheer the other 2 on until they can no longer win,then cheer Bryson on.

One of the good reasons never to back someone you donâ€™t like.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Still a criteria though, whichever way you dress it up!
Maybe Eddie Pepperrell is pissed off making his debut this week? Maybe it should of been 2 years ago when he was ranked 458th in the World.
I can see the argument that it shouldnâ€™t be a Major due to its entry criteria, but it seems the only ones moaning about it are Joe Public, everything I see from the Players is the total opposite.
		
Click to expand...

You are really struggling here. I'm saying the guy ranked 51st in the world should be a genuine factor in a golf tournament that could easily accommodate 100 to 115 guys.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was an article that was also discussed a few points that was also being discussed on here - it happens regularly 

It actually only â€œriledâ€ up one person , someone who wasnâ€™t involved in the debate until the article was posted , and then someone else reacted to it - itâ€™s also no surprise that both have negative feelings towards Golf Monthly and as stated just attacked the magazine as opposed to the points being discussed in the article 

No one said it made someone more right or made an opinion more valid itâ€™s an article that adds to discussion points. But as we can see people attacked the author as opposed to the content
		
Click to expand...

Care to tell me where I have attacked Golf Monthly?

Criticism is not an attack and I provided the reasons, both in my post and to GM when I  ceased being a  subscriber.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 12, 2019)

Rory could be 11 back by the time he tees off today


----------



## Slab (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyway to the incidental things like the golf

1st Major off to a good start I thought. Watching so much of the featured groups rather than the regular cut from one player to another does give an even better sense into the Tour pace of play, man theyâ€™re slow. I think they need that machine they use to measure movement in glaciers to track Garcia on the greens

Course looks to its usual standard & the close ups of the greens make them seem in better condition than the last carpet I bought. Strange to see players still tapping down â€˜somethingâ€™ after a missed putt, given they can repair pretty much anything before they putt (must just be a habit) 

Nice mixed up looking leaderboard too, roll on day 2

(the spittingâ€™s not fun to see)


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

The Masters is not an invitational, save for a few players the committee choose to play. Everyone else has earned the right to play, based on the qualifying criteria. Just like at the USPGA or the Open or the US Open.

Past Champions have earned the right to play, by winning
Amateur Champions have earned the right, by winning
Last 5 years Major winners have earned the right, by winning
Top 50 in the world have earned the right, by being in the top 50
Top 30 FEDEX have earned the right, by being in the top 30
etc etc etc

If a players hasn't qualified for the Masters it's because they haven't earned the right to play. They all know the rules & if they haven;t managed to qualify it means they just weren't good enough at the relevant date.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 12, 2019)

How does Rahm create so much speed from his short backswing itâ€™s shorter than mine.

Good start for Poults would love to see him do well.

Also Phil Mickelson especially after his stupid attempt at eleven.

Looking forward to today and a great weekends golf.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



*How does Rahm create so much speed from his short backswing* itâ€™s shorter than mine.
		
Click to expand...

I think being built like a Bull Elephant helps


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 12, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			How does Rahm create so much speed from his short backswing itâ€™s shorter than mine.

Good start for Poults would love to see him do well.

Also Phil Mickelson especially after his stupid attempt at eleven.

Looking forward to today and a great weekends golf.
		
Click to expand...

But is it  any shorter than Finau?

I am no swing guru so I don't know if it is the short back swing that helps both create so much lag and, therefore, clubhead speed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 12, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			You are really struggling here. I'm saying the guy ranked 51st in the world should be a genuine factor in a golf tournament that could easily accommodate 100 to 115 guys.
		
Click to expand...

Not struggling in any way, shape or form, you are picking a figure that fits your point of view, every, absolutely every event has a qualifying criteria whether that be 50, 75, 120 etc, there will always be 1 person who misses out, I look forward to the other Majors and you criticising their criteria and how you feel it could be improved. As this years event is now underway Iâ€™ll stick to watching the golf without worrying which players maybe missing out.

One further point, Iâ€™m already looking forward to next years Masters when once again we can go over the same old arguments.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 12, 2019)

Depreston said:



			Rory could be 11 back by the time he tees off today
		
Click to expand...

True but professional enough not to let that affect him this early. Rory at 20-1 on willhill, for me looks a decent each way bet still.

Rory must go sub 70 today though, be -2 or better overall or he's done for this year methinks.


----------



## bagcarrier (Apr 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Iâ€™d imagine if you asked the average TV watching golfer it might be near the top, even the top.  Iâ€™d wager if you asked people who study golf or courses in a bit greater depth thereâ€™d be a few that beat it; Pine Valley and Cypress Point for two.
		
Click to expand...

I will go to Augusta National with the  " average TV watching golfers " and you can take the back slappers to Pine Valley. After that I would go to Cypress Point for more McKenzie.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## bagcarrier (Apr 12, 2019)

Hopefully the greens firm up and dry out for today as the boomers on form ate it up yesterday.

I really enjoyed the way Poulter played and hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			You are really struggling here. I'm saying the guy ranked 51st in the world should be a genuine factor in a golf tournament that could easily accommodate 100 to 115 guys.
		
Click to expand...

Your statement can be easily flipped to suggest that you are struggling to grasp that the 51st ranked golfer doesn't qualify. They know the qualification criteria, they haven't made it. 

The Masters has set its criteria, like it or not they're in charge and set the rules. Numbers, invites, ranking whatever - the criteria is set and golfers know that.


----------



## TomC (Apr 12, 2019)

Guys - don't miss out on this Forum Members Exclusive competition we are running with FootJoy to celebrate the Masters

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/footjoy-pro-sl-competition-for-forum-members-only.101147/


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It seems at times people just canâ€™t accept the right for others to have an opinion
		
Click to expand...

Couldnâ€™t agree more ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Your statement can be easily flipped to suggest that you are struggling to grasp that the 51st ranked golfer doesn't qualify. They know the qualification criteria, they haven't made it.

The Masters has set its criteria, like it or not they're in charge and set the rules. Numbers, invites, ranking whatever - the criteria is set and golfers know that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm aware, but it's a completely valid point to want a few extra top players in and have a deeper field. There is really very little difference in ability / scoring average / winnings etc between the top 50 and the guys 50 to 75.

Tiny fractions.

Especially with the way the rankings work - Furyk could easilly be 49th next week without playing (in fact he probably will be higher next week).

For me, it weakens the tournament to have so few of the top 100 in the field. Back in the day, the game of golf was not as deep. Now someone ranked 400 in the world could easily win a higher level tour event and be competitive at a major. I'm not saying someone ranked 400 should get in, but there is def room for a few more top players.

*last week Correy Conners was 196th in the world (in October he was 423rd!). Now he's sitting T11 in the Masters. *

And of course, while it's their ball, and they are in charge - they do adapt to pressure, they do make changes. So I'd rather state my view and hope that influential journalists or players would do similar more often, rather than licking the backsides of the committee.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			True but professional enough not to let that affect him this early. Rory at 20-1 on willhill, for me looks a decent each way bet still.

Rory must go sub 70 today though, be -2 or better overall or he's done for this year methinks.
		
Click to expand...

Rory again was so close yesterday from the shots we saw , seemed at times his second shots were just going a bit too much. There were 4 putts that just leaked by the edge by mm . Can see him shooting a good score today later in the day. Maybe see him 2 back from the lead


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't think they will increase the amount of players. 

With the current set up it is very likely that you will have a bunch of top quality "names" at the top of the leader board come Sunday. 

You saw what happened when the match play which allows the top 64 in.  Viewings and interested dwindled near the end at the prospect of kuchar and kisner. 

The master wants big names, the viewers want big names and the current set up does it's best to make this happen.


----------



## r0wly86 (Apr 12, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			I'm aware, but it's a completely valid point to want a few extra top players in and have a deeper field. There is really very little difference in ability / scoring average / winnings etc between the top 50 and the guys 50 to 75.

Tiny fractions.

Especially with the way the rankings work - Furyk could easilly be 49th next week without playing (in fact he probably will be higher next week).

For me, it weakens the tournament to have so few of the top 100 in the field. Back in the day, the game of golf was not as deep. Now someone ranked 400 in the world could easily win a higher level tour event and be competitive at a major. I'm not saying someone ranked 400 should get in, but there is def room for a few more top players.

*last week Correy Conners was 196th in the world (in October he was 423rd!). Now he's sitting T11 in the Masters. *

And of course, while it's their ball, and they are in charge - they do adapt to pressure, they do make changes. So I'd rather state my view and hope that influential journalists or players would do similar more often, rather than licking the backsides of the committee.
		
Click to expand...


So where would you draw the line? As soon as you draw a line, no matter where it is 50,75,100 or whatever the guy who is 51, 76, 101 will feel aggrieved by missing out by 1 place and argue he would have as good a chance as the guy one place above and the field would be strengthened with his inclusion.

That's not to say the field wouldn't be stronger with more players, but there has to be a line drawn for qualification purposes, Augusta has drawn their lines and won't change it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2019)

r0wly86 said:



			So where would you draw the line? As soon as you draw a line, no matter where it is 50,75,100 or whatever the guy who is 51, 76, 101 will feel aggrieved by missing out by 1 place and argue he would have as good a chance as the guy one place above and the field would be strengthened with his inclusion.

That's not to say the field wouldn't be stronger with more players, but there has to be a line drawn for qualification purposes, Augusta has drawn their lines and won't change it
		
Click to expand...




r0wly86 said:



			So where would you draw the line? As soon as you draw a line, no matter where it is 50,75,100 or whatever the guy who is 51, 76, 101 will feel aggrieved by missing out by 1 place and argue he would have as good a chance as the guy one place above and the field would be strengthened with his inclusion.

That's not to say the field wouldn't be stronger with more players, but there has to be a line drawn for qualification purposes, Augusta has drawn their lines and won't change it
		
Click to expand...

I think the line should be similar to that of the Open, US Open, US PGA. You wont go too far wrong if you follow on similar lines I would have thought. 

As we are all stating however, it wont change in any significant way, it is not how Augusta work.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2019)

r0wly86 said:



			So where would you draw the line? As soon as you draw a line, no matter where it is 50,75,100 or whatever the guy who is 51, 76, 101 will feel aggrieved by missing out by 1 place and argue he would have as good a chance as the guy one place above and the field would be strengthened with his inclusion.

That's not to say the field wouldn't be stronger with more players, but there has to be a line drawn for qualification purposes, Augusta has drawn their lines and won't change it
		
Click to expand...

Maybe draw the line at the same as the other majors ?



1. The Open Champions aged 60 or under on 21 July 2019

2. The Open Champions for 2009â€“20183. Top 10 finishers and ties in the 2018 Open Championship
4. Top 50 players in the Official World Golf Ranking (OWGR) for Week 21, 2019
26 May

5. Top 30 on the 2018 Race to Dubai

6. Last three BMW PGA Championship winners

7. Top 5 players, not already exempt, within the top 20 of the 2019 Race to Dubai through the BMW International Open
23 June

8. Last five U.S. Open winners
9. Last five Masters Tournament winners
14 April

10. Last six PGA Championship winners

11. Last three Players Championship winners

12. The 30 qualifiers for the 2018 Tour Championship


13. Top 5 players, not already exempt, within the top 20 of the 2019 FedEx Cup points list through the Travelers Championship
23 June

14. Winner of the 2018 Open de Argentina


15. Playing members of the 2018 Ryder Cupteams
16. Winner of the 2018 Asian Tour Order of Merit17. Winner of the 2018 PGA Tour of AustralasiaOrder of Merit


18. Winner of the 2018â€“19 Sunshine Tour Order of Merit


19. Winner of the 2018 Japan Open
Yuki Inamori

20. Winner of the 2019 Asia-Pacific Diamond Cup Golf
12 May

21. Top 2 on the 2018 Japan Golf Tour Official Money List


22. Top player, not already exempt, on the 2019 Japan Golf Tour Official Money List through the Japan Golf Tour Championship
9 June

23. Winner of the 2018 Senior Open Championship


24. Winner of the 2019 Amateur Championship
22 June

25. Winner of the 2018 U.S. Amateur

26. Winners of the 2019 European Amateur
29 June

27. Recipient of the 2018 Mark H. McCormack Medal

28. Winner of the 2018 Asia-Pacific Amateur Championship
Takumi Kanaya (a)

Open Qualifying Series
The Open Qualifying Series (OQS) consists of twelve events from the six major tours and the Korean Tour.[6] Places are available to the leading players (not otherwise exempt) who finish in the top n and ties. In the event of ties, positions go to players ranked highest according to that week's OWGR.


I agree on the Top 50 in the world - all the majors have that same cut off point 

But for me as itâ€™s a major it should be balanced across all the tours and not just the PGA 

The qualifying for the other three majors adds more balance across the three main tours plus there is also the chance of the odd few getting in through qualifying. Also removes have Old winners just filling up places when they miss the cut year in year out


----------



## rksquire (Apr 12, 2019)

Don't think I've ever seen a player hole as many from off the green as BDC.

Big day today for Rose and McIlroy.  Molinari well placed, and quiet with it.  

Great round from Poulter and Rahm but Americans dominating.  With Koepka, DJ and BDC out about 3 hours before McIlroy and Woods, that could dictate how some guys approach their 2nd round, especially if the leaders have created additional daylight.  As a Rory fan, making the cut and being 5 back would be okay going into the weekend.  On yesterdays performance I would place BDC as favourite.  

Loved Wallace's interview afterwards.  Maybe now he'll believe the curse!!??


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			I'm aware, but it's a completely valid point to want a few extra top players in and have a deeper field. There is really very little difference in ability / scoring average / winnings etc between the top 50 and the guys 50 to 75.

Tiny fractions.

Especially with the way the rankings work - Furyk could easilly be 49th next week without playing (in fact he probably will be higher next week).

For me, it weakens the tournament to have so few of the top 100 in the field. Back in the day, the game of golf was not as deep. Now someone ranked 400 in the world could easily win a higher level tour event and be competitive at a major. I'm not saying someone ranked 400 should get in, but there is def room for a few more top players.

*last week Correy Conners was 196th in the world (in October he was 423rd!). Now he's sitting T11 in the Masters. *

And of course, while it's their ball, and they are in charge - they do adapt to pressure, they do make changes. So I'd rather state my view and hope that influential journalists or players would do similar more often, rather than licking the backsides of the committee.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations Conners made the entry criteria. What's your point?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2019)

Open is too large a field.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 12, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			How does Rahm create so much speed from his short backswing itâ€™s shorter than mine. 




			Because he is very good at playing the game.....and you ain't!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜˜ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rory again was so close yesterday from the shots we saw , seemed at times his second shots were just going a bit too much. There were 4 putts that just leaked by the edge by mm . Can see him shooting a good score today later in the day. Maybe see him 2 back from the lead
		
Click to expand...

Just listened to an interview with him and he pretty much said similar to what you've written LP. He did say his issue with putts though was nothing to do with the greens or his stroke but that he was over reading them on the front 9 and tried to compensate for that on the back by under reading them, he finished the interview stating he was off to putting green to work on his pre putt routine and how he reads putts.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Open is too large a field.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think its too large ? 

Itâ€™s the same size as the US Open and US PGA  - are they also too large ?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 12, 2019)

It would be great if the committee widened the net a bit. Include the winners on the European Tour and have a few LFQ events like the US Open. Hope they do change it up a bit. I would happily see them cut the playing privileges of the past winners to 60 years old (they can come for the dinner and the par 3) but I doubt that one will ever change.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 12, 2019)

I dont understand the negative press some people give the Masters!  It's the bets annual golfing tournament, only surpassed by the Ryder Cup, which is every 4 years!

The entry criteria doesnt need to change.  It works as it is.  We all know that, it's special to qualify or be invited to the Masters.  Look at the reaction from the players who dont make it.  Luke Donald misses it, he keeps his pins, as I'm sure many do.

Someone mentioned make the qualification the same as the other majors. Why? They are the same (or similar), there's room enough to have one major which does things a little differently, which the Masters definitely does.

Leave the best major alone, it's the best annual golfing event bar none!

Long live the Masters.  Bloody love Masters week...


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why do you think its too large ? 

Itâ€™s the same size as the US Open and US PGA  - are they also too large ?
		
Click to expand...

Must be then.


----------



## Slab (Apr 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why do you think its too large ?

Itâ€™s the same size as the US Open and US PGA  - are they also too large ?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't it take about 9 hours just to get all the groups tee'd off at the Open? 
(also the guys first out have something like 28 hrs between rounds while the guys last out will have about 11)

It probably is a bit too big a field


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 12, 2019)

Am happy enough that DeChambeau came out on top yesterday. Not backed him to win overall, but had him down as a Â£5 free bet to cover his performance yesterday. Ricky Fowler also came good on a freebie.  Just now need my main choices (Fleetwood, Molinari, Stenson) to pull up their socks & make their move.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Am happy enough that DeChambeau came out on top yesterday. Not backed him to win overall, but had him down as a Â£5 free bet to cover his performance yesterday. Ricky Fowler also came good on a freebie.  Just now need my main choices (Fleetwood, Molinari, Stenson) to pull up their socks & make their move.
		
Click to expand...

Molinari is in a nice "quiet" position on the leaderboard. I've written Stenson off after one round. 

ðŸ˜ª


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just listened to an interview with him and he pretty much said similar to what you've written LP. He did say his issue with putts though was nothing to do with the greens or his stroke but that he was over reading them on the front 9 and tried to compensate for that on the back by under reading them, he finished the interview stating he was off to putting green to work on his pre putt routine and how he reads putts.
		
Click to expand...

If I was him Iâ€™d be looking to go work on my driving.... most his bad scoring holes he was in poor position off the tee


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			If I was him Iâ€™d be looking to go work on my driving.... most his bad scoring holes he was in poor position off the tee
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with you, I think all around his game wasn't on, driving had bad positions, iron play bad positions and poor reads on putts, but Mcilroy seems confident in all of it except the reads. 

Don't see him contending this week and don't really see him ever winning a green jacket but I may be wrong


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Molinari is in a nice "quiet" position on the leaderboard. I've written Stenson off after one round.

ðŸ˜ª
		
Click to expand...

Fleetwood's not that far back either, but l think you're right about Stenson.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I don't disagree with you, I think all around his game wasn't on, driving had bad positions, iron play bad positions and poor reads on putts, but Mcilroy seems confident in all of it except the reads.

Don't see him contending this week and don't really see him ever winning a green jacket but I may be wrong
		
Click to expand...

I think his chance has gone for the masters personally 

He blew it a few years back when leading. Since then it seems a mental block for him

Not questioning his talent. His length off tee should make Augusta simple for him. Also a natural drawer of the ball.. perfect for the place 

Just that mental block seems to stop him. Whilst itâ€™s been this long itâ€™s going to get harder and harder every year


----------



## pendodave (Apr 12, 2019)

rksquire said:



			Don't think I've ever seen a player hole as many from off the green as BDC.
		
Click to expand...

This struck me as well.
Which is ironic considering that everyone thought the biggest issue with single length clubs would be around the greens.
He seems to use chip and runs more than other pros.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			If I was him Iâ€™d be looking to go work on my driving.... most his bad scoring holes he was in poor position off the tee
		
Click to expand...

It's a well known weakness in his game - one of the poorer drivers on tour...


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

JamesR said:



			It's a well known weakness in his game - one of the poorer drivers on tour...

Click to expand...

Yes but itâ€™s what cost him yesterday.... so many missed fairways meaning his second shot wasnâ€™t in a good position to score.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2019)

Good to see one of my picks De Chambeau up there and enjoyed his meeting with Feherty shown earlier. Plenty of those still in the mix, with the likes of Tiger nicely placed. Was very surprised how poorly Rose seemed to play and you could sense McIlroy getting frustrated. He really needs a good round to morrow to move into contention over the weekend. I wonder how much this "grand slam" monkey is beginning to weigh heavy. I hope he can win, but don't see it being in 2019


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

They're underway again ... per my Met office weather app, looks like it may rain all day, could make things interesting 

What do we reckon the low score of the day will be?

and what about the cut mark?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2019)

JamesR said:



			They're underway again ... per my Met office weather app, looks like it may rain all day, could make things interesting 

What do we reckon the low score of the day will be?

and what about the cut mark?
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what they cut to - top 60? Is there still a 10 shot rule?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Aphibarnrat is a Thai StuC so Iâ€™m going to back him
		
Click to expand...

You mean you need an interpreter to understand either?


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Do you know what they cut to - top 60? Is there still a 10 shot rule?
		
Click to expand...

top 50 and ties plus anyone within 10 shots of the leader


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Do you know what they cut to - top 60? Is there still a 10 shot rule?
		
Click to expand...

Top 50 & ties, or 10 shots, I believe


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm going to go for a 65 as low score today and a cut of +1.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 12, 2019)

I think they should postpone today's play - cannot have dark clouds, rain and umbrellas spoiling the picture perfect course and coverage!!

And really not fair making those professionals play in sweaters and waterproofs.......!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Apr 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I think they should postpone today's play - cannot have dark clouds, rain and umbrellas spoiling the picture perfect course and coverage!!

And really not fair making those professionals play in sweaters and waterproofs.......!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Ah it's ok - it's stopped raining; what a relief!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 12, 2019)

Poulter, ZJ and Kuchar has to go down as one of the least popular "Featured Groups" of all-time.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Poulter, ZJ and Kuchar has to go down as one of the least popular "Featured Groups" of all-time.
		
Click to expand...

Probably not to their friends and family!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Poulter, ZJ and Kuchar has to go down as one of the least popular "Featured Groups" of all-time.
		
Click to expand...

A past champion, a guy starting the day 2 off the lead & every caddies favourite player?

Seems like a good group to me


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Probably not to their friends and family!! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

They're probably the only people happy with the choice  I'm happy to see Poults featured, but always hate watching the other 2 play. They're boring, polarising characters and both half way down the leaderboard. Would rather have seen DJ, DeChambeau and JDay, or even Molinari, RCB and Hatton personally. I'm just glad it's Poulter making up the 3-ball and not Webb Simpson or Patrick Reed. Then I don't think I'd bother watching.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 12, 2019)

This Featured Groups stream is a joke surely? How the absolute feck are they not covering the 2 leaders? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dasit (Apr 12, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			This Featured Groups stream is a joke surely? How the absolute feck are they not covering the 2 leaders? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

predecided who they show

Most the Masters coverage is a farce.

Should just give us regular coverage for the full thing. Treat paying TV customers like junk


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

Not bothering with featured groups today just following who I want via the app

Oh dear brooks

Great start to go -7 but on 2 heâ€™s in the trees.. doesnâ€™t take his meds so ends up on green in 5.. looking at least a 7 on a par 5 for a pro like him thatâ€™s got to feel like a triple


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

Iâ€™m watching Amen Corner, on red button, itâ€™s great.
Just watched Fitzpatrick play it 3 under.ðŸ¥³

Iâ€™m a big fan of Mark Immelmann on commentary ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Iâ€™m watching Amen Corner, on red button, itâ€™s great.
Just watched Fitzpatrick play it 3 under.ðŸ¥³

Iâ€™m a big fan of Mark Immelmann on commentary ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Me too, loving it!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 12, 2019)

ZJ hitting the tee marker with his practice swing on 12 made the Featured Group worthwhile. God damn that was funny.

Double bogey for DeChambeau. Birdie for Poulter and Ian Poulter is solo leader at The Masters.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

Bryson makes double suddenly a big tie at the top...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			ZJ hitting the tee marker with his practice swing on 12 made the Featured Group worthwhile. *God damn that was funny *

Double bogey for DeChambeau. Birdie for Poulter and Ian Poulter is solo leader at The Masters.
		
Click to expand...

Listening to far too much Yank commentary ðŸ˜‚

Leaderboard looks nice with two Europeans at the top.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116756343623307266


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			If I was him Iâ€™d be looking to go work on my driving.... most his bad scoring holes he was in poor position off the tee
		
Click to expand...

Worst putter in the field, no putts from 5 to 20 feet.

Yeah it was his driving that caused problems ðŸ¤«


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

Routine birdie for DJ at 13 after dunking his 2nd shot


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Worst putter in the field, no putts from 5 to 20 feet.

Yeah it was his driving that caused problems ðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

Roryâ€™s putting round one 1.78 per hole with no 3 putts .. The field was 1.65

However ...

- Rory McIlroy led the field in average driving distance (324.2 yards) but was T70 in driving accuracy after hitting only seven of his 14 fairways. 

So yeah his driver let him down...


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Roryâ€™s putting round one 1.78 per hole with no 3 putts .. The field was 1.65

However ...

- Rory McIlroy led the field in average driving distance (324.2 yards) but was T70 in driving accuracy after hitting only seven of his 14 fairways.

So yeah his driver let him down...
		
Click to expand...

Strokes gained has shown recently that distance tends to override accuracy in regards to its importance. 

Going by the putting figures quoted, he lost 2 shots to the field based due to putting. So putting can be seen to have had an effect.

I didnâ€™t see all of his round. But of the 7 fairways he missed, how often did he chip out or have a blocked shot?


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

Putts per hole means nothing pal.
Per green in reg means something, getting up and down means something.

He holed nothing and that meant he couldnâ€™t save par, hence 6 bogeys.
Everyone misses fairways and greens. The mark is whether you can save par.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

What's going on with McGinleys Barnett.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			What's going on with McGinleys Barnett.....
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it'll take off and take him off the screens forever


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2019)

It can be influenced by how far you miss the fairway...
That can put more pressure on the iron game which can leave you further from the hole than you'd like.
Leaving longer first putts reduces the likelihood of hoping them.
So, although he didn't hole much, it could be said tha his driving put him in positions where he struggled to hit his irons close enough.
Not saying that's the case exactly but it shows a problem with stats - you have to drill down to the core to find the real issue.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			What's going on with McGinleys Barnett.....
		
Click to expand...

This was asked yesterday. It's a shocker and I'm not hearing what he is saying,  I'm just transfixed by the wig.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It can be influenced by how far you miss the fairway...
That can put more pressure on the iron game which can leave you further from the hole than you'd like.
Leaving longer first putts reduces the likelihood of hoping them.
So, although he didn't hole much, it could be said tha his driving put him in positions where he struggled to hit his irons close enough.
Not saying that's the case exactly but it shows a problem with stats - you have to drill down to the core to find the real issue.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Imurg. This is what Iâ€™m trying to get across


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hopefully it'll take off and take him off the screens forever
		
Click to expand...

Now that would be a magic masters moment 



Lord Tyrion said:



			This was asked yesterday. It's a shocker and I'm not hearing what he is saying,  I'm just transfixed by the wig.
		
Click to expand...

Same here've not heard a word he's said, just transfixed by the dodgy syrup he's wearing


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Now that would be a magic masters moment



Same here've not heard a word he's said, just transfixed by the dodgy syrup he's wearing
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t think itâ€™s a syrup .. bad hair implants


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Donâ€™t think itâ€™s a syrup .. bad hair implants
		
Click to expand...

Should've saved his money its horrendous


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Donâ€™t think itâ€™s a syrup .. bad hair implants
		
Click to expand...

Syrup or bad Shane Warne impression I just want him off the screen. Adds nothing and manages to wander off topic or never answer a question thoroughly


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

You could have Moe Normanâ€™s accuracy, but if you hole nothing between 5 & 20 ft youâ€™ll score crap!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

JamesR said:



			You could have Moe Normanâ€™s accuracy, but if you hole nothing between 5 & 20 ft youâ€™ll score crap!
		
Click to expand...

Have a watch of crossfields 300 yards or no more 3 putt video he did a few weeks ago.. really puts in perspective the importance of the driver


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

Are you going to write to sky to tell McGinley, Dougherty & Butch that theyâ€™re wrong about Roryâ€™s putting being his downfall yesterday?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Have a watch of crossfields 300 yards or no more 3 putt video he did a few weeks ago.. really puts in perspective the importance of the driver







Click to expand...

Yes, to an amateur 300 yards would help. Rory already does that though.
Usually when discussing the winners at events, itâ€™ll be the guy who holes out well that wins as theyâ€™re all capable of bombing it.

I canâ€™t find it, but where did Rory rate in regards total driving. As thatâ€™ll say whether he performed well or not compared to the field.

Edit to say that Roryâ€™s yearly stats have him hitting just shy of 60% fairways this season. So Iâ€™m not sure missing 1/2 extra is a direct indicator of his poor round yesterday. Good old stats.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yes, to an amateur 300 yards would help. Rory already does that though.
Usually when discussing the winners at events, itâ€™ll be the guy who holes out well that wins as theyâ€™re all capable of bombing it.

I canâ€™t find it, but where did Rory rate in regards total driving. As thatâ€™ll say whether he performed well or not compared to the field.

Edit to say that Roryâ€™s yearly stats have him hitting just shy of 60% fairways this season. So Iâ€™m not sure missing 1/2 extra is a direct indicator of his poor round yesterday. Good old stats.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday he was tied 70th in the field for driving.. thatâ€™s not his normal standard


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yes, to an amateur 300 yards would help. Rory already does that though.
Usually when discussing the winners at events, *itâ€™ll be the guy who holes out well that wins *as theyâ€™re all capable of bombing it.

I canâ€™t find it, but where did Rory rate in regards total driving. As thatâ€™ll say whether he performed well or not compared to the field.

Edit to say that Roryâ€™s yearly stats have him hitting just shy of 60% fairways this season. So Iâ€™m not sure missing 1/2 extra is a direct indicator of his poor round yesterday. Good old stats.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  When Tiger Woods was in his pomp, the thing his fellow pros commented on was his ability to hole clutch putts.  Don't seem to remember his driving being mentioned as a strength by them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

I noticed Rahm shouting "Fore" and indicating to the right off one tee.  Say what you like about the Masters Committee, if they can get pros to shout Fore they are doing something right.


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 12, 2019)

I just can't believe how underrated Molinari is. The guy is a machine.

Thoroughly enjoyed the tournament so far.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Exactly.  When Tiger Woods was in his pomp, the thing his fellow pros commented on was his ability to hole clutch putts.  Don't seem to remember his driving being mentioned as a strength by them.
		
Click to expand...

It was tiger who shaped the game into the distance chasing it is today

He pushed everyone to get longer and longer.. he dominated the field in distance which gave him the edge to get it closer.. so he could make more putts 

Thatâ€™s why they tiger proofed courses by making them longer


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I noticed Rahm shouting "Fore" and indicating to the right off one tee.  Say what you like about the Masters Committee, if they can get pros to shout Fore they are doing something right.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with the Masters Committee, more so because he's not an obnoxious idiot. Phil's been all over the course today and I've not seen him shout fore once.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Exactly.  When Tiger Woods was in his pomp, the thing his fellow pros commented on was his ability to hole clutch putts.  Don't seem to remember his driving being mentioned as a strength by them.
		
Click to expand...

When Tiger was in his pomp he was hitting it past everyone by some way. That may be forgotten now because his driving is now his downfall but not back then. Saying that his putting, particularly his clutch putting was always phenomenal. (PJ typed quicker than me, hence the seemingly repeated post)

At the end of the day the very best do everything well.


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Exactly.  When Tiger Woods was in his pomp, the thing his fellow pros commented on was his ability to hole clutch putts.  Don't seem to remember his driving being mentioned as a strength by them.
		
Click to expand...

That's because 'Strokes Gained' wasn't a thing back then. You really should read Mark Broadie's 'Every Shot Counts'.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Yesterday he was tied 70th in the field for driving.. thatâ€™s not his normal standard
		
Click to expand...

Is that for total driving. Which accounts for distance and accuracy. Your first post said he was 70th for accuracy. That doesn't paint the full picture in regards to the importance of the driving....


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I noticed Rahm shouting "Fore" and indicating to the right off one tee.  Say what you like about the Masters Committee, if they can get pros to shout Fore they are doing something right.
		
Click to expand...

Did you also see that nobody ducked....


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Is that for total driving. Which accounts for distance and accuracy. Your first post said he was 70th for accuracy. That doesn't paint the full picture in regards to the importance of the driving....
		
Click to expand...

Rory McIlroy led the field in average driving distance (324.2 yards) but was T70 in driving accuracy after hitting only seven of his 14 fairways.

Thatâ€™s what I found and 70th for accuracy apparently


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			It was tiger who shaped the game into the distance chasing it is today

He pushed everyone to get longer and longer.. he dominated the field in distance which gave him the edge to get it closer.. so he could make more putts

Thatâ€™s why they tiger proofed courses by making them longer
		
Click to expand...

Whilst they clearly did make courses longer. I can genuinely say that of all the memories I have of tigers greatest moments. His drives don't feature in them. The amount of 10-15 ft putts he holed weren't helped by his drives. 

He was never the most accurate off the tee. It was his wedges and irons that made the difference imo. He could hit a 4 iron with more accuracy than his rivals hit 9irons.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

What was his total driving?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Rory McIlroy led the field in average driving distance (324.2 yards) but was T70 in driving accuracy after hitting only seven of his 14 fairways.

Thatâ€™s what I found and 70th for accuracy apparently
		
Click to expand...

Which doesn't give any indicator to whether it was a bad day's driving or not. Accuracy doesn't determine strokes gained. 

It's a stat that can be used to paint a picture, but not a whole one. I'm not disputing his driving may have influenced yesterday's round as I didn't watch it. But on the tour the have a total driving option which is compared to the field based on stroked gained. That's the only one that matters.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Nothing to do with the Masters Committee, more so because he's not an obnoxious idiot. Phil's been all over the course today and I've not seen him shout fore once.
		
Click to expand...

Phil sprayed one at 11 and shouted Fore right toward grandstand.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Did you also see that nobody ducked....

Click to expand...

They are all hoping for a signed glove and a story to tell their mates.


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2019)

Rahms just hit a good old fashioned socket rocket on 8 into the trees, needs to be shown on TV!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116794126291234816


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Whilst they clearly did make courses longer. I can genuinely say that of all the memories I have of tigers greatest moments. His drives don't feature in them. The amount of 10-15 ft putts he holed weren't helped by his drives.

He was never the most accurate off the tee. It was his wedges and irons that made the difference imo. He could hit a 4 iron with more accuracy than his rivals hit 9irons.
		
Click to expand...

Somebody else gets it.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2019)

Tiger was always long, but, except for the 2000-2002 period, wasnâ€™t overly accurate off the tee.
But he holed out, got up & down and hit irons like s stud.


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rahms just hit a good old fashioned socket rocket on 8 into the trees, needs to be shown on TV!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116794126291234816

Click to expand...

That's a great reaction!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Whilst they clearly did make courses longer. I can genuinely say that of all the memories I have of tigers greatest moments. His drives don't feature in them. The amount of 10-15 ft putts he holed weren't helped by his drives.

He was never the most accurate off the tee. It was his wedges and irons that made the difference imo. He could hit a 4 iron with more accuracy than his rivals hit 9irons.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough he just smashed that putt in on 9! Jesus. What a putt


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Whilst they clearly did make courses longer. I can genuinely say that of all the memories I have of tigers greatest moments. His drives don't feature in them. The amount of 10-15 ft putts he holed weren't helped by his drives.

He was never the most accurate off the tee. It was his wedges and irons that made the difference imo. He could hit a 4 iron with more accuracy than his rivals hit 9irons.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but he was putting from 10-15 feet when most of the field would have been putting from 15-30 feet because his driving was allowing him to hit more lofted clubs into greens instead of 4 irons.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Yes but he was putting from 10-15 feet when most of the field would have been putting from 15-30 feet because his driving was allowing him to hit more lofted clubs into greens instead of 4 irons.
		
Click to expand...

There are clearly too camps on here.. people who live by â€œdrive for show putt for doughâ€ and those who buy into strokes gained


----------



## PieMan (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			There are clearly too camps on here.. people who live by â€œdrive for show putt for doughâ€ and those who buy into strokes gained
		
Click to expand...

I tend to go with whoever has taken the least amount of strokes at the end of the round!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			There are clearly too camps on here.. people who live by â€œdrive for show putt for doughâ€ and those who buy into strokes gained
		
Click to expand...

3 camps...

You have to include those of us who are bored to absolute tears by the whole discussion ðŸ˜‰


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			There are clearly too camps on here.. people who live by â€œdrive for show putt for doughâ€ and those who buy into strokes gained
		
Click to expand...

Strokes Gained isn't a theory, it's a statistical fact backed up by years and years of data....


----------



## PieMan (Apr 12, 2019)

The only statistic that matters is whoever has taken the least amount of strokes at the end of the tournament wins! ðŸ˜€


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			The only statistic that matters is whoever has taken the least amount of strokes at the end of the tournament wins! ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

The least strokes gained then ðŸ‘


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 12, 2019)

Tiger makes the first birdie of the day at 11. Very nice.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Strokes Gained isn't a theory, it's a statistical fact backed up by years and years of data....
		
Click to expand...

Ah, statistics.  As in "lies, damn lies & statistics"?   

Facts are stubborn things but statistics are pliable...


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Tiger makes the first birdie of the day at 11. Very nice.
		
Click to expand...

In before he has bogey on 12 ðŸ˜€


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 12, 2019)

happyhacker said:



			In before he has bogey on 12 ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

He'll have made a royal mess of it if he makes 4 from there!

The sirens are going off. Here come the storms!


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm about 5 mins behind on sky ðŸ˜‚


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 12, 2019)

That's really unfortunate timing for Woods. You can seldom keep momentum going after a break in play. Really hope he can finish round off strongly as that leaderboard is shaping up great for the weekend.


----------



## Oldham92 (Apr 12, 2019)

I might have keopka in my bet, and my dad might have Fleetwood and Fowler, but there's something about the big cat coming back from all the adversity and injuries that makes it hard to not want him to win it


----------



## cookelad (Apr 12, 2019)

Any mention of how long play will be suspended?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

cookelad said:



			Any mention of how long play will be suspended?
		
Click to expand...

They're back.


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			I might have keopka in my bet, and my dad might have Fleetwood and Fowler, but* there's something about the big cat coming back from all the adversity and injuries that makes it hard to not want him to win it*

Click to expand...

I don't even want him to make the cut!
He will, quite easily, make the cut, but it's just all the commentators fawning over him that I can't abide ............................. it's almost like he's the only one that counts or is worth watching.
I know that's not Woods' fault, it's just the way it is ................................ but I hate it.


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 12, 2019)

Haha, appears the Marshall's / bodyguard shared your opinion Slime. Nearly took Tiger out on 14 ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			I don't even want him to make the cut!
He will, quite easily, make the cut, but it's just all the commentators fawning over him that I can't abide ............................. it's almost like he's the only one that counts or is worth watching.
I know that's not Woods' fault, it's just the way it is ................................ but I hate it.
		
Click to expand...

Some diddy has just slide tackled Woods. Might get an injury induced retirement.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 12, 2019)

That's 2 quality escapes on 14.

Maybe a nice safe 2 iron tomorrow.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 12, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			Some diddy has just slide tackled Woods. Might get an injury induced retirement.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think that security guard might be in car park duty tomorrow.


----------



## MartynB (Apr 12, 2019)

Huge Rory fan but painful to watch at times, the golfing definition of one step forward two steps back.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2019)

When Rory's putter is hot, no one can touch him ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## User20205 (Apr 12, 2019)

What irritates me is the excuses made for poor shots from the pros!! Sky are the worst for this. Ooooostheizen just carved his drive 40 yards right because of the moisture in the club face ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## ger147 (Apr 12, 2019)

Gonna be a stack of guys in the clubhouse hoping Scott doesn't hole his birdie putt on 18...


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2019)

Breathe Dan. Just breathe.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2019)

This is shaping up just nicely. Leaderboard is tight and packed with top players. 

Hope the weekend delivers


----------



## Dasit (Apr 13, 2019)

That is the best holing out performance I have ever seen. 

Take a bow Rahm


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2019)

Purchased a weeks Now TV ticket as we have a Grand Prix on this week-end too.
Been dipping in and out of the Masters coverage.
I just cannot believe how gash Sky is.
Absolute garbage waste of time fillers and inane comments......


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Purchased a weeks Now TV ticket as we have a Grand Prix on this week-end too.
Been dipping in and out of the Masters coverage.
I just cannot believe how gash Sky is.
Absolute garbage waste of time fillers and inane comments......
		
Click to expand...

They said there would be less adverts. There is, we just have to stare at the leader board instead.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 13, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Purchased a weeks Now TV ticket as we have a Grand Prix on this week-end too.
Been dipping in and out of the Masters coverage.
I just cannot believe how gash Sky is.
Absolute garbage waste of time fillers and inane comments......
		
Click to expand...

Roll on BBC coverage


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 13, 2019)

Woods is class, rolling back the years and rolling in the putts like he used to.

Iâ€™m starting to wish that I had a bit of the 66/1 Tiger double ( with Tiger Roll in the national).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			They said there would be less adverts. There is, we just have to stare at the leader board instead.
		
Click to expand...

Not a huge amount Sky can do about that. They are given the feed by us broadcasters and when they have a break sky have no pics to show. The BBC will have the same issue tonight and tomorrow now they start to show it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 13, 2019)

therod said:



			What irritates me is the excuses made for poor shots from the pros!! Sky are the worst for this. Ooooostheizen just carved his drive 40 yards right because of the moisture in the club face ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Soon as I heard that it made me chuckle.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 13, 2019)

Panning out to be a good week for some bug players. I've got Day at 28/1, Koepka at 23/1 and here I am hoping Tiger does them both.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2019)

I think its shaping up to potentially be one of the best Masters finishes in history. Back 9 Sunday could be tremendous viewing. Hopefully its still this tightly bunched come the end of play tonight.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I think its shaping up to potentially be one of the best Masters finishes in history. Back 9 Sunday could be tremendous viewing. Hopefully its still this tightly bunched come the end of play tonight.
		
Click to expand...

That would be brilliant. Everyone wants the majors to be as open as possible

Much better for the viewer


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			That would be brilliant. Everyone wants the majors to be as open as possible

Much better for the viewer
		
Click to expand...

Then again its not a "proper" Major because there is a limited field! 

Wish every Major was this good.


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2019)

Good second days play, I'm enjoying following the feature groups as you get to 'follow' and see a lot more of the in between stuff that they'd usually cut away from. And the first two days is the right time to do this

ZJ was funny with his practice swing connecting with the ball, the guy does the practice swing so close that he doesn't really move his feet for the actual shot so it's surprising it doesn't happen more often


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Then again its not a "proper" Major because there is a limited field! 

Wish every Major was this good.
		
Click to expand...

Without trying to open that debate again.. for me its my favorite major. Im a real fan of same course events (like this and the players) love the course itself.. and also it normally signals the start of the proper season.. don't get me wrong ive played all winter but means play more often and with nicer weather (hopefully)


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 13, 2019)

Everyone has their own preferences, but damned if that isnt my favourite course to view golf on. So much potential drama from the course from the greens to risk / reward par 5's. 

I was amazed last night to hear on 15th hole, those players laying up and going for in 3 shots make more bogeys than birdies!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm definitely not a Tiger fan but he certainly makes it exciting when he is in the mix. I'll be quite happy if he finishes 2nd or 3rd behind a European winner


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

happyhacker said:



			Everyone has their own preferences, but damned if that isnt my favourite course to view golf on. So much potential drama from the course from the greens to risk / reward par 5's.

I was amazed last night to hear on 15th hole, those players laying up and going for in 3 shots make more bogeys than birdies!
		
Click to expand...

After the winter months here itâ€™s just amazing to see the most picturesque course on display


----------



## bagcarrier (Apr 13, 2019)

Back 9 of the Masters on Sunday is the best golf viewing with the exception of the Ryder cup , just my opinion of course.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 13, 2019)

I think it's terribly unfair bashing Sky about their coverage, there is nothing they can do. In regards the tournament, like others, I really hope it stays tight through tonight. Just can't see Tiger doing it though, as much as I'd love to though I would like to see him paired with Brooks just to see how BK copes playing with him on the final day of a major while contending. 

For me, Molinari has to my pick from now and best of all for him, still no one will take notice of him on the board.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 13, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Purchased a weeks Now TV ticket as we have a Grand Prix on this week-end too.
Been dipping in and out of the Masters coverage.
I just cannot believe how gash Sky is.
Absolute garbage waste of time fillers and inane comments......
		
Click to expand...

At the mercy of the host broadcaster unfortunately, with regards to the inane comments, that's what happens when you employ Paul Mcginley


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I think it's terribly unfair bashing Sky about their coverage, there is nothing they can do. In regards the tournament, like others, I really hope it stays tight through tonight. Just can't see Tiger doing it though, as much as I'd love to though I would like to see him paired with Brooks just to see how BK copes playing with him on the final day of a major while contending.

For me, Molinari has to my pick from now and best of all for him, still no one will take notice of him on the board.
		
Click to expand...

Your right. Itâ€™s not skyâ€™s fault at all. They have no control over their feed

There was a part where they had to say we assume that Putt was for par but will confirm

Canâ€™t know what your not shown!

Think they do cracking work. Iâ€™ll be watching on bbc tonight personally just because saves annoying adverts ..


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 13, 2019)

Poults and Tiger
No1 and no2 in the world


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 13, 2019)

Tiger's 2nd into the 11th was just filthy...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

Watched the highlights this morning and Masters breakfast and some stunning rounds from Day , Louis and Molinari to get them to the top of the leaderboard- itâ€™s a shame that most of the headlines are all about one other golfer who is below them but in some ways that may help them just stay under the radar a little. Hopefully the winner comes from Louis , Molinari , Rahm or Poults. Also what a debut from Harding - he looks a player and Scott seems to be putting a lot better recently. 

Itâ€™s certainly a leaderboard with quality.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watched the highlights this morning and Masters breakfast and some stunning rounds from Day , Louis and Molinari to get them to the top of the leaderboard- itâ€™s a shame that most of the headlines are all about one other golfer who is below them but in some ways that may help them just stay under the radar a little. Hopefully the winner comes from Louis , Molinari , Rahm or Poults. Also what a debut from Harding - he looks a player and Scott seems to be putting a lot better recently.

Itâ€™s certainly a leaderboard with quality.
		
Click to expand...

Did tiger do the dirty with your wife?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent response - you continue to display your level of class on a daily basis.
		
Click to expand...

Oh lighten up.. how on earth did you serve in the forces if you donâ€™t have a sense of humour 

Fun sponge


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2019)

I understand the coverage is controlled by the US feed, but the Sky commentary is absolutely awful. 
It's also a shame Woods is dominating the coverage over everyone else. Yesterday for example, we get to watch Woods walk/sit around/chat wih his caddy, look pensive instead of Rory dumping it into the stream on 13, his drop,  approach, then putt.
Even my wife commented on the coverage Woods was getting to the detriment of the rest of the field.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I understand the coverage is controlled by the US feed, but the Sky commentary is absolutely awful.
It's also a shame Woods is dominating the coverage over everyone else. Yesterday for example, we get to watch Woods walk/sit around/chat wih his caddy, look pensive instead of Rory dumping it into the stream on 13, his drop,  approach, then putt.
Even my wife commented on the coverage Woods was getting to the detriment of the rest of the field.
		
Click to expand...

Watch on the app? It literally caters for everyone.. you can follow who you want with zero poor commentary


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Your right. Itâ€™s not skyâ€™s fault at all. They have no control over their feed

There was a part where they had to say we assume that Putt was for par but will confirm

Canâ€™t know what your not shown!

Think they do cracking work. Iâ€™ll be watching on bbc tonight personally just because saves annoying adverts ..
		
Click to expand...

They have control of other tournaments they show and they're Tom Kite too. Dreadful presentation, dreadful analysis and a rip off for the paying customer.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 13, 2019)

In regards the Tiger effect, I followed much of last night via twitter due not having Sky, though I understand some wishing to see others play, Tiger is the biggest draw in sport, never mind golf. EVERYTHING in regards The Masters last night was all about Tiger, there can't be many not pulling for him this weekend, I suspect most of those are actually members on here


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

For those interested


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117047112779411456
Just a reminder - Live coverage of The Masters on BBC TV today. Featured groups and range on red button from 2.45pm UK time. Then BBC2 from 8pm. Padraig Harrington joining Peter, Ken, Azinger and me in commentary.

Glad that Azinger is still there

Also seems a very high chance of thunderstorms on Sunday that could affect play for large periods - wonder if they will think about bringing the tee times forward


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2019)

The impression is that Sky are pulling for him too.
I think it shows a lack of respect to the players who are actually beating him in the tournament.
The order in which the headlines should run should begin with the leaders and then move onto the rest of the field.
Sometimes you feel that the only person playing good shots is Tiger


----------



## User20204 (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then BBC2 from 8pm. Padraig Harrington joining Peter, Ken, Azinger and *me* in commentary.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, I'll listen out for you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The impression is that Sky are pulling for him too.
I think it shows a lack of respect to the players who are actually beating him in the tournament.
The order in which the headlines should run should begin with the leaders and then move onto the rest of the field.
Sometimes you feel that the only person playing good shots is Tiger
		
Click to expand...

That sums it up 

Yesterday we went out after seeing Molinari have a great round - then driving home the radio was all about Woods and talk of it being a special day in the sport of golf etc - and listening to them I thought something spectacular had happened with Woods but then was a bit puzzled when he wasnâ€™t a top of the leaderboard, hadnâ€™t even shot the best score on the day. Then watched the highlights and it was a repeat of the 5live broadcast - just Woods and it being all about him and itâ€™s his tournament to lose etc etc etc . When they replayed shots of the day - itâ€™s all his shots and thatâ€™s nothing to do with the host broadcaster thatâ€™s Sky on the telly and 5live being just as guilty on the radio

Itâ€™s all very disrespectful towards a lot of players who are at this time in the sport are better than Woods and playing better than him , have won more recent comps than him. Woods fans will love it - a lot of â€œgolfâ€ fans will start to resent him


----------



## User20204 (Apr 13, 2019)

I suspect those around him on the board aren't too disappointed he's getting all the headlines as the rest can just go about the their business pretty much unnoticed like Louis and Xander, I bet those two are complaining about it all.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I suspect those around him on the board aren't too disappointed he's getting all the headlines as the rest can just go about the their business pretty much unnoticed like Louis and Xander, I bet those two are complaining about it all.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on

What is disrespectful is talking about tiger if he doesnâ€™t win

So say brooks wins and they say tiger did this and this for the entire article and hardly mention the winner 

Until they win I doubt they mind


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s all very disrespectful towards a lot of players who are at this time in the sport are better than Woods and playing better than him , have won more recent comps than him. Woods fans will love it - a lot of â€œgolfâ€ fans will start to resent him
		
Click to expand...

Are you new to the world of golf and TW? He has always been the centre of attention ever since he turned pro. How long was that ago? 
Please let me know when these supposed ''*golf*'' fans are going to start to resent him? Yeah, doesn't seem to be happening yet does it. 

I'm the biggest Tiger fan here( much bigger than Dan ) and yet I've missed watching both his rounds, only catching highlights. So to all the people hating/moaning whenever he tee's it up, watch or do something else.....It's not the end of the world.

ps: Please explain what a real ''golf'' fan is?


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			In regards the Tiger effect, I followed much of last night via twitter due not having Sky, though I understand some wishing to see others play, Tiger is the biggest draw in sport, never mind golf. EVERYTHING in regards The Masters last night was all about Tiger, *there can't be many not pulling for him this weekend*, I suspect most of those are actually members on here 

Click to expand...

I'm certainly not pulling for him and I suspect I'm not alone in this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			Are you new to the world of golf and TW? He has always been the centre of attention ever since he turned pro. How long was that ago?
Please let me know when these supposed ''*golf*'' fans are going to start to resent him? Yeah, doesn't seem to be happening yet does it.
		
Click to expand...

Golf is bigger than one person - when Woods was winning week in week out he was rightly the centre of attraction , he was the best player on tour and he showed that with his performances. 

Woods now is not the best player on tour - he hasnâ€™t won a major for 11 years now - the sport moved on when he wasnâ€™t around and multiple quality better players came through the ranks to show that golf can and should move on from focussing on just one player. People have and will switch off from golf coverage because of the flood and over hype of Woods - there are plenty of people are golf fans and not just Woods fans who want to see and hear about more than just Woods. Molinari for example is prob the hottest golfer on the planet right - he will be number one soon enough , yet nothing about him , gets forgotten about beyond the headlines of one person.  None of this is Woods fault , in fact I think he has changed a lot over the past two years and I donâ€™t mind watching him but the coverage needs to be balanced - it canâ€™t be too one sided towards Woods - that is disrespectful towards other players.




			I'm the biggest Tiger fan here( much bigger than Dan ) and yet I've missed watching both his rounds, only catching highlights. So to all the people hating/moaning whenever he tee's it up, watch or do something else.....It's not the end of the world.

ps: Please explain what a real ''golf'' fan is? 

Click to expand...

People always say - well watch something else , that shouldnâ€™t be the answer , people want to watch golf but they donâ€™t just want to watch the Tiger Woods shows 

And I donâ€™t know what a â€œreal golf fanâ€ is ? Strange question


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Why would you continue watching a programme that is so bad that you feel the need to keep moaning about it?ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
Bizarre


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why would you continue watching a programme that is so bad that you feel the need to keep moaning about it?ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
Bizarre
		
Click to expand...

Or why not get with the times and watch on the app where if you donâ€™t want to see tiger you donâ€™t have to see ANY of his shots


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Or why not get with the times and watch on the app where if you donâ€™t want to see tiger you donâ€™t have to see ANY of his shots
		
Click to expand...

Because then he has nothing to moan about.
I watched all the golf yesterday and saw loads of different golfers,even shots from golfers that were 8 shots off the lead.

Sky do show more of Woods and the putter repeats certainly wind me up because no other player gets repeated.
However I look on the bright side golf is on and I can watch it.
Sky has just started and Rory was first on,should shut Phil up for 5 minutes.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Watch on the app? It literally caters for everyone.. you can follow who you want with zero poor commentary
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they've yet marketed a 46" device like my plasma tv is


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Golf is bigger than one person - when Woods was winning week in week out he was rightly the centre of attraction , he was the best player on tour and he showed that with his performances.

Woods now is not the best player on tour - he hasnâ€™t won a major for 11 years now - the sport moved on when he wasnâ€™t around and multiple quality better players came through the ranks to show that golf can and should move on from focussing on just one player. People have and will switch off from golf coverage because of the flood and over hype of Woods - there are plenty of people are golf fans and not just Woods fans who want to see and hear about more than just Woods. Molinari for example is prob the hottest golfer on the planet right - he will be number one soon enough , yet nothing about him , gets forgotten about beyond the headlines of one person.  None of this is Woods fault , in fact I think he has changed a lot over the past two years and I donâ€™t mind watching him but the coverage needs to be balanced - it canâ€™t be too one sided towards Woods - that is disrespectful towards other players.



People always say - well watch something else , that shouldnâ€™t be the answer , people want to watch golf but they donâ€™t just want to watch the Tiger Woods shows

And I donâ€™t know what a â€œreal golf fanâ€ is ? Strange question
		
Click to expand...

Its something you keep bleating on about......You make out the massive following of Tiger's are fairweather fans. So I ask you, what makes a "*golf*" fan? Do you need to play golf to become a "*golf*" fan or be knowledgeable of the game/history to be a "*golf*" fan? I'm confused.  To me, regardless if you play or not. If you watch the game week in week out, I consider that a fan of "*golf*"

To put it simply, these multiple quality better players do not attract the "money".


----------



## Smasher (Apr 13, 2019)

Imagine the coverage/hype if Tiger holed those 3 short ones.
Love the Masters and the way this is poised. Happy to see TW or a few others win, I just hope it doesn't become the TW show if he's in contention on Sunday.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I don't think they've yet marketed a 46" device like my plasma tv is

Click to expand...

Bit big to fit in your pocket tho


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The App isnâ€™t live coverage and is not a great viewing experience on a 2 inch screen - watching a single shot 5 mins after its played isnâ€™t the way people want to see golf - watching something after you know what has happened isnâ€™t â€œgetting with the times â€œ - I was trying to use it and it was poor - so many times they had the wrong shot , a number of times I clicked on to see a Rory shot and it was actually Fowler hitting the ball. Itâ€™s a decent little app but itâ€™s not and shouldnâ€™t be a replacement for the actually coverage that people pay to watch
		
Click to expand...

If youâ€™re not happy with what youâ€™re paying for,cancel your subscription ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Golf is bigger than one person - when Woods was winning week in week out he was rightly the centre of attraction , he was the best player on tour and he showed that with his performances. 

Woods now is not the best player on tour - he hasnâ€™t won a major for 11 years now - the sport moved on when he wasnâ€™t around and multiple quality better players came through the ranks to show that golf can and should move on from focussing on just one player. People have and will switch off from golf coverage because of the flood and over hype of Woods - there are plenty of people are golf fans and not just Woods fans who want to see and hear about more than just Woods. Molinari for example is prob the hottest golfer on the planet right - he will be number one soon enough , yet nothing about him , gets forgotten about beyond the headlines of one person.  None of this is Woods fault , in fact I think he has changed a lot over the past two years and I donâ€™t mind watching him but the coverage needs to be balanced - it canâ€™t be too one sided towards Woods - that is disrespectful towards other players.



People always say - well watch something else , that shouldnâ€™t be the answer , people want to watch golf but they donâ€™t just want to watch the Tiger Woods shows 

And I donâ€™t know what a â€œreal golf fanâ€ is ? Strange question
		
Click to expand...

People may switch off when Woods is in contention, but the viewing numbers are very clear, for everyone that switched off, hundreds and thousands more switch on


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			If youâ€™re not happy with what youâ€™re paying for,cancel your subscription ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Bet he has no complaints when sky do the Liverpool coverage and the other team playing bearly gets a mention pre match.. 

Only matters if you donâ€™t like the subject matter in question


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			People may switch off when Woods is in contention, but the viewing numbers are very clear, for everyone that switched off, hundreds and thousands more switch on
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt people switch on when he is playing he is the most popular player, there are lots of Woods fan , always have been , there are millions who only watch golf when Woods is playing hence why for me they arenâ€™t golf fans but Woods fans. And because of the advertising and endorsements etc it pays for them to show the popular player regardless of how he is doing - it pays the bills. Itâ€™s just a shame that they canâ€™t balance it and ensure itâ€™s a good viewing for â€œeveryoneâ€ and not just one demographic. It would be great if Woods and them all were battling away and the viewing was on them all equally - thatâ€™s something that should cater for everyone. Far too many times we have seen Woods walking to tees , practising putts , warming up , standing around when there is live golf going on from other players.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no doubt people switch on when he is playing he is the most popular player, there are lots of Woods fan , always have been , there are millions who only watch golf when Woods is playing hence why for me they arenâ€™t golf fans but Woods fans. And because of the advertising and endorsements etc it pays for them to show the popular player regardless of how he is doing - it pays the bills. Itâ€™s just a shame that they canâ€™t balance it and ensure itâ€™s a good viewing for â€œeveryoneâ€ and not just one demographic. It would be great if Woods and them all were battling away and the viewing was on them all equally - thatâ€™s something that should cater for everyone. Far too many times we have seen Woods walking to tees , practising putts , warming up , standing around when there is live golf going on from other players.
		
Click to expand...

Change the record Phil,youâ€™re just repeating yourself now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Change the record Phil,youâ€™re just repeating yourself now.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like the coverage he is complaining about 



Pin-seeker said:



			Change the record Phil,youâ€™re just repeating yourself now.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like the coverage he is complaining about

Echo in here ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit like the coverage he is complaining about



Bit like the coverage he is complaining about

Echo in here ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

In here


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Change the record Phil,youâ€™re just repeating yourself now.
		
Click to expand...

One's post count does not increase if he doesn't....

Did anyone else catch the BarnRats Tiger-esque recovery shot only to topple over.... Love this guy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			One's post count does not increase if he doesn't....

Did anyone else catch the BarnRats Tiger-esque recovery shot only to topple over.... Love this guy.
		
Click to expand...

If tiger was European I bet Phil would be rooting for him..


----------



## Tongo (Apr 13, 2019)

Enjoying the beeb red button coverage which is focusing on the Li-Stenson and McIlroy-Leishmann groups. Interesting to watch a group play a hole in its entirety rather than the coverage flicking back and forth. 

The local commentary is predictably average (one of the commentators described a chip to the fifth green as 'chippable-inable') but quality analysis always seems to be lacking in US coverage. (Have never rid my brain of the comment from McIlroy's US Open win when some paid numpty described a bunker shot as 'doable.')


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

This is a great story about the guy who plays when there is odd numbers after the cut - i wonder what the course is like when he wins the club champs and shot a 61 ?!?

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/tour...s-marker-154397/amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 13, 2019)

We constantly talk about the fact rory needs an experienced caddy, and I often tend to agree given some of the decisions Iâ€™ve seen them make this season

If there was ever a more clear one - itâ€™s letting Rory hit 3 wood off the tee on the 2nd. 

Absolutely ridiculous decision. 2 days heâ€™s done it and heâ€™s 1 over


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is a great story about the guy who plays when there is odd numbers after the cut - i wonder what the course is like when he wins the club champs and shot a 61 ?!?

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/tour...s-marker-154397/amp?__twitter_impression=true

Click to expand...

I see that pop up every year on Facebook just before the Masters. Heâ€™s got a pretty decent record against the pros too by all accounts.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Jezz rory .. your suppose to head upwards on moving day 

Hopefully he uses this to spring a run of birdies rather than just self implode


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I see that pop up every year on Facebook just before the Masters. Heâ€™s got a pretty decent record against the pros too by all accounts.
		
Click to expand...

Must be amazing for him.. great golfer clearly but as a fan must be great to play with your heroâ€™s


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			We constantly talk about the fact rory needs an experienced caddy, and I often tend to agree given some of the decisions Iâ€™ve seen them make this season

If there was ever a more clear one - itâ€™s letting Rory hit 3 wood off the tee on the 2nd.

Absolutely ridiculous decision. 2 days heâ€™s done it and heâ€™s 1 over
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t understand it - he could be leaving himself an iron into the second green with his second shot and pick up at least a shot each round. A few things just seem a couple of inches out - the odd chip , putts taking an edge , momentum just not happening. If he could just get 2 or 3 in a row he could easily thrown in a 65 and be right in the mix. I can see him looking at a new caddy but I donâ€™t know when.


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			If tiger was European I bet Phil would be rooting for him..
		
Click to expand...

Phil's not having a go at Woods, he's having a go at the totally over-the-top coverage of every bloody thing Tiger Woods does, whilst other golfers, who are higher up the leader board, are relatively ignored ................................... and Phil is totally correct in my opinion.
It's just too much and not necessary.


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Enjoying the beeb red button coverage which is focusing on the Li-Stenson and McIlroy-Leishmann groups. Interesting to watch a group play a hole in its entirety rather than the coverage flicking back and forth.

The local commentary is predictably average (one of the commentators described a chip to the fifth green as 'chippable-inable') but quality analysis always seems to be lacking in US coverage. (Have never rid my brain of the comment from McIlroy's US Open win when some paid numpty described a bunker shot as 'doable.')
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I have the same feed and commentary and smirked at that comment


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2019)

Tongo said:



*Enjoying the beeb red button coverage* which is focusing on the Li-Stenson and McIlroy-Leishmann groups. Interesting to watch a group play a hole in its entirety rather than the coverage flicking back and forth.
		
Click to expand...

How are you getting that?
I don't seem to be able to!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Phil's not having a go at Woods, he's having a go at the totally over-the-top coverage of every bloody thing Tiger Woods does, whilst other golfers, who are higher up the leader board, are relatively ignored ................................... and Phil is totally correct in my opinion.
It's just too much and not necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t let Phil fool you. He doesnâ€™t like woods. Donâ€™t know why only Phil does. Heâ€™s always moaning about him. What he attracts to the game .. what he drags away from others.. everything ironically is about woods with Phil. 

There are so many ways now to avoid woods.. featured groups.. the app.. that you donâ€™t need to see that much of him

Thing is woods is 1 shot off the lead as it stands. 1 shot.. thatâ€™s pretty big deal..


----------



## Tongo (Apr 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			How are you getting that?
I don't seem to be able to!
		
Click to expand...

Through iplayer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			How are you getting that?
I don't seem to be able to!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried iplayer? Iâ€™m watching it on my tablet via that


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Through iplayer.
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			Have you tried iplayer? Iâ€™m watching it on my tablet via that
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Phil's not having a go at Woods, he's having a go at the totally over-the-top coverage of every bloody thing Tiger Woods does, whilst other golfers, who are higher up the leader board, are relatively ignored ................................... and Phil is totally correct in my opinion.
It's just too much and not necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fine,but why keep constantly going on about it?
I donâ€™t see it changing anytime soon,so if it upsets you that much,stop watching.
Surely thereâ€™s other things to do?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

I think the story of the masters so far is day

First round limited by injury.. still managed to post under par 

Second round.. leading the masters


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I think the story of the masters so far is day

First round limited by injury.. still managed to post under par

Second round.. leading the masters
		
Click to expand...

Apparently his Missus said "it's the Masters....suck it up"...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I think the story of the masters so far is day

First round limited by injury.. still managed to post under par

Second round.. leading the masters
		
Click to expand...

Crazy,thought he was done.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			We constantly talk about the fact rory needs an experienced caddy, and I often tend to agree given some of the decisions Iâ€™ve seen them make this season

If there was ever a more clear one - itâ€™s letting Rory hit 3 wood off the tee on the 2nd.

Absolutely ridiculous decision. 2 days heâ€™s done it and heâ€™s 1 over
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s Roryâ€™s fault not The caddies.
They would have discussed the reason why and the final decision will be the players.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Apparently his Missus said "it's the Masters....suck it up"...

Click to expand...

Brilliant ðŸ˜‚

â€œIf youâ€™re not fit enough to play golf youâ€™re getting nothing tonightâ€


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Phil's not having a go at Woods, he's having a go at the totally over-the-top coverage of every bloody thing Tiger Woods does, whilst other golfers, who are higher up the leader board, are relatively ignored ................................... and Phil is totally correct in my opinion.
It's just too much and not necessary.
		
Click to expand...

You're entirely right in regards to others missing out. Unfortunately TV broadcasters make money off of ads as well as subscribers and quite simply Woods gets more people watching. 

So it won't change til the blokes retired.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t understand it - he could be leaving himself an iron into the second green with his second shot and pick up at least a shot each round. A few things just seem a couple of inches out - the odd chip , putts taking an edge , momentum just not happening. If he could just get 2 or 3 in a row he could easily thrown in a 65 and be right in the mix. I can see him looking at a new caddy but I donâ€™t know when.
		
Click to expand...

The event he played with Fitzpatrick earlier in the year. Fitz hit 3 wood to lay up short of be fairway bunker - he ended up level with it. Rory then went after and hit 3 wood straight in the bunker and made bogey. 
Horrendous. 

Billy Foster Would not let that happen


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 13, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Thatâ€™s Roryâ€™s fault not The caddies.
They would have discussed the reason why and the final decision will be the players.
		
Click to expand...

It is Roryâ€™s fault but a good caddy would not let that happen


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			It is Roryâ€™s fault but a good caddy would not let that happen
		
Click to expand...

A good caddie could only do so much.
Rory knows his own game,surely Rory knows his 3w brings the bunker into play?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Well it looks like Rory wonâ€™t be getting the green jacket this year.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well it looks like Rory wonâ€™t be getting the green jacket this year.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s behind 4 of the amateurs so he wouldnâ€™t even win that medal this year.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			The event he played with Fitzpatrick earlier in the year. Fitz hit 3 wood to lay up short of be fairway bunker - he ended up level with it. Rory then went after and hit 3 wood straight in the bunker and made bogey.
Horrendous.

Billy Foster Would not let that happen
		
Click to expand...

Last week Rory was saying his caddie was one of,if not the best caddy in the world.
God he talks some crap


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 13, 2019)

Tiger being in contention is huge news whichever way you look at it. It's a pretty impressive comeback too. Many said he was done and would never contend in a full field or at a major. He's proved them wrong and if he did win it would be the biggest story in golf - why wouldn't he get a heap of coverage?

I've never been a fan but that's not his fault rather than the excessive media coverage he always got/gets. Then I realised I was just being stupid as he doesn't control that and instead started to admire his game and mindset and incredible performances.

If it's not a European win then I hope it's Tiger!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			The event he played with Fitzpatrick earlier in the year. Fitz hit 3 wood to lay up short of be fairway bunker - he ended up level with it. Rory then went after and hit 3 wood straight in the bunker and made bogey. 
Horrendous. 

Billy Foster Would not let that happen
		
Click to expand...

But that is partly why Rory wouldn't employ him. He doesn't want a caddy to perform that role so Foster would likely only last a couple of tournaments before either Rory sacked him or Foster sacked Rory. 

I'm not saying you or others are wrong over what he needs but he simply doesn't want that. It will be interesting to see if he goes through his whole career with the same attitude / relationship towards his caddie.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			But that is partly why Rory wouldn't employ him. He doesn't want a caddy to perform that role so Foster would likely only last a couple of tournaments before either Rory sacked him or Foster sacked Rory.

I'm not saying you or others are wrong over what he needs but he simply doesn't want that. It will be interesting to see if he goes through his whole career with the same attitude / relationship towards his caddie.
		
Click to expand...

Would you agree that Rory wins events in spite of his caddy rather than â€˜becauseâ€™ of him.

I use because loosely because obviously a caddy canâ€™t win you an event


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			But that is partly why Rory wouldn't employ him. He doesn't want a caddy to perform that role so Foster would likely only last a couple of tournaments before either Rory sacked him or Foster sacked Rory.

I'm not saying you or others are wrong over what he needs but he simply doesn't want that. It will be interesting to see if he goes through his whole career with the same attitude / relationship towards his caddie.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure how anyone on here can say what he â€œneedsâ€ - he seems to do pretty well with his own method , he has a way that he plays golf , he seems to prefer to like a passive caddy and be his own golfer and can anyone really say that he would be getting better results with a caddy relationship he doesnâ€™t like or want ?

Rory wins or loses because of the shots he makes - not one of us on here can hear what they talk about during the round , before a round , before a shot .

Every single player plays the game in a different way - Rory does it his way and no one can argue with his record.

Itâ€™s always the same when he doesnâ€™t get going in a tournament - caddy , putting , wedge play - the same doesnâ€™t get said when he plays well

Golfers are going to have tournaments where they just donâ€™t get going



MendieGK said:



			Would you agree that Rory wins events in spite of his caddy rather than â€˜becauseâ€™ of him.

I use because loosely because obviously a caddy canâ€™t win you an event
		
Click to expand...

How can that be judged without knowing the relationship between the two - his caddy isnâ€™t the one stopping him from winning


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Would you agree that Rory wins events in spite of his caddy rather than â€˜becauseâ€™ of him.

I use because loosely because obviously a caddy canâ€™t win you an event
		
Click to expand...

Rory is not the first nor will he be the last top player who doesn't want his caddy to call shots or strategy. 

Jack Nicklaus did pretty well making his own decisions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2019)

Ultimately whatever type of caddy you employ, so someone that will give an opinion and engage like Foster or simply carry and give the yardages it is down to the player to play the shot he decides to hit and at the moment, in the Masters, McIlroy just can't find a way to put a run together without chucking in mistakes the leading pack haven't. Already +1 today and I think whether he admits it or not the pressure of the career slam is weighing on him


----------



## bagcarrier (Apr 13, 2019)

Ultimately the decision making is decided by the golfer. They will have discussed the issue most likely in practice and came to a conclusion then to avoid distraction on the course.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 13, 2019)

Tiger looks cold.... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Would you agree that Rory wins events in spite of his caddy rather than â€˜becauseâ€™ of him.

I use because loosely because obviously a caddy canâ€™t win you an event
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully this answer covers LP's  question as well.

I think Rory wins events without caddie assistance. When everything is great with him it is great. When things start to go wrong, when he starts to get down on himself,  the shoulders slump, his decision making goes questionable, then he doesn't allow his caddie to help pull him out of it. 

Top caddies will do that on occasions, not always as the player still hits the shots, but they can help psychologically and as we know a lot of golf is played upstairs. I think Rory misses a trick by not having that help but in his view he wouldn't feel comfortable with it so perhaps his game would suffer and he would be unhappy with a strong personality on the bag.

The above is supposition but his caddie relationship is well documented across the game so I think the non interference aspect is something we can assume is correct. 

In essence I think we agree, MendieGK, but to a slightly different question to the one you asked ðŸ˜„


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2019)

Tony Finau on fire. He can get very hot at times and so could go low today. He's already said he's serving Polynesian food next year if he wins. That should be an interesting menu


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m not sure how anyone on here can say what he â€œneedsâ€ - he seems to do pretty well with his own method , he has a way that he plays golf , he seems to prefer to like a passive caddy and be his own golfer and can anyone really say that he would be getting better results with a caddy relationship he doesnâ€™t like or want ?

Rory wins or loses because of the shots he makes - not one of us on here can hear what they talk about during the round , before a round , before a shot .

Every single player plays the game in a different way - Rory does it his way and no one can argue with his record.

Itâ€™s always the same when he doesnâ€™t get going in a tournament - caddy , putting , wedge play - the same doesnâ€™t get said when he plays well

Golfers are going to have tournaments where they just donâ€™t get going



How can that be judged without knowing the relationship between the two - his caddy isnâ€™t the one stopping him from winning
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re just expressing opinions Phil,having a debate if you like ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

talk that they will start at 7.30am local time in 3 balls tomorrow to try and thwart Bobmacs bet on a monday finish ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

Finau got a chance of shooting the first front nine 29 at Augusta


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why would you continue watching a programme that is so bad that you feel the need to keep moaning about it?ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
Bizarre
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			If youâ€™re not happy with what youâ€™re paying for,cancel your subscription ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Change the record Phil,youâ€™re just repeating yourself now.
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Thatâ€™s fine,but why keep constantly going on about it?
I donâ€™t see it changing anytime soon,so if it upsets you that much,stop watching.
Surely thereâ€™s other things to do?
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Weâ€™re just expressing opinions Phil,having a debate if you like ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll break from tradition just to highlight your level of posting on here , you add nothing to the subject beyond following me like some lost sheep without any friends.  You offer no opinion on any subject but to post rubbish like above - you donâ€™t like what I post yet you canâ€™t stop reading it ?

I donâ€™t understand why someone like you is on this forum ? Whatâ€™s the point if you just limit yourself to following me around and then posting no opinion about anything

Itâ€™s pretty pathetic and sad really , itâ€™s something I expect you would see a spotting 15 year old kid who hasnâ€™t found porn yet to do but not a supposed grown adult

Iâ€™m sure you will have some witty reply that will be as memorable as all the others but maybe one day actually post something worthwhile


----------



## User62651 (Apr 13, 2019)

What is going on with Paul McGinlays hair? Is that implants or some kind of front only toupee? Just looks wrong.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™ll break from tradition just to highlight your level of posting on here , you add nothing to the subject beyond following me like some lost sheep without any friends.  You offer no opinion on any subject but to post rubbish like above - you donâ€™t like what I post yet you canâ€™t stop reading it ?

I donâ€™t understand why someone like you is on this forum ? Whatâ€™s the point if you just limit yourself to following me around and then posting no opinion about anything

Itâ€™s pretty pathetic and sad really , itâ€™s something I expect you would see a spotting 15 year old kid who hasnâ€™t found porn yet to do but not a supposed grown adult

Iâ€™m sure you will have some witty reply that will be as memorable as all the others but maybe one day actually post something worthwhile
		
Click to expand...

Nothing witty Phillip,just a BIG thank you for all the awesome contributions to this thread ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## bagcarrier (Apr 13, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			What is going on with Paul McGinlays hair? Is that implants or some kind of front only toupee? Just looks wrong.
		
Click to expand...


Barnetgate - I think he slapped some boot polish on an old rag and stapled it on.


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2019)

Watching on the Beeb.
It's worth it just to hear the peerless Peter Alliss.
In my opinion he has no equals in sports commentary and he's pushing 90 yrs old!
He's sport's equivalent of David Attenborough and I love them both.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2019)

Didn't hear too many others moaning about mud balls yesterday like McIlroy has just done. Same conditions for everyone and simply a case of not playing well enough. Hold your hands up (and that applies to other golfers in interviews) and simply admit it


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Watching on the Beeb.
It's worth it just to hear the peerless Peter Alliss.
In my opinion he has no equals in sports commentary and he's pushing 90 yrs old!
He's sport's equivalent of David Attenborough and I love them both.
		
Click to expand...

Time for me to watch the BBC now as there is just something timeless and comforting about his commentary. I guess I've heard him since I was a kid and it's like Terry Wogan used to be - the sound of family and warmth


----------



## paddyc (Apr 13, 2019)

JDay carving one left into the crowd on the 2nd not even an arm out to indicate where its going or a shout of fore,,,,,that is really poor and they need to punish players somehow for not warning the crowd that an exocet missile is heading there way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

So good to be back on the Beeb , gives a bit or warmth about the event and just nice and simple , letting the golf do the talking and that coverage we all grew up on , like Azinger and will be interesting to see how Harrington is on the mic


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 13, 2019)

Giving the beeb a go tonight. Anything to try and avoid McGinley who's reached and potentially surpassed Monty levels of annoying for me. 

The 7.30-8 slot was really good. 

Trying my best to give Aliss another go, he's been awful the last 5 years but seems to be much better today 

For the golf, hoping Moli can put together another great round, and that Woods stays in contention too. Schauffele would be very nice for the wallet though!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 13, 2019)

Why are most of the players wearing lilac?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2019)

what a shot by Big Cat!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			what a shot by Big Cat!!
		
Click to expand...

Shh he must not be talked about on here.. Phil might throw his toys out


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Shh he must not be talked about on here.. Phil might throw his toys out
		
Click to expand...

I reckon LP really  has posters of Tiger on his bedroom wall but just wont admit it.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			what a shot by Big Cat!!
		
Click to expand...

Please donâ€™t call him that. Sounds like youâ€™re a hick from a trailer park


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Love the bbc. Ken on the course.. give me his insight with a basic pen and paper over all of skyâ€™s gizmos


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2019)

Watching it on split screen tonight. Means I can watch woods in featured groups and also on main channel ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Please donâ€™t call him that. Sounds like youâ€™re a hick from a trailer park
		
Click to expand...

STFU Longshanks ðŸ˜


----------



## Oldham92 (Apr 13, 2019)

How bad is that Beem on Beem thing that sky do? Literally wasting 15 minutes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Things shaping up very nicely at the top of the leader board. 
Donâ€™t think Iâ€™ll be seeing any profit from my pre tournament bets tho.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

This isnâ€™t a dig at anyone or baiting out.. but Iâ€™m watching the bbc tonight .. havenâ€™t seen sky today.. is anyone else finding the bbc coverage less â€œtiger tigerâ€

Like I said I havenâ€™t seen sky tonight so for all I know sky could be similar to them tonight or it could be in my imagination


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Giving the beeb a go tonight. *Anything to try and avoid McGinley who's reached and potentially surpassed Monty levels of annoying for me.*

The 7.30-8 slot was really good.

Trying my best to give Aliss another go, he's been awful the last 5 years but seems to be much better today

For the golf, hoping Moli can put together another great round, and that Woods stays in contention too. Schauffele would be very nice for the wallet though!
		
Click to expand...

As good as Ken, Zinger and Padraig are, you will have to put up with Andrew Cotter trying to outMcGinley McGinley.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			This isnâ€™t a dig at anyone or baiting out.. but Iâ€™m watching the bbc tonight .. havenâ€™t seen sky today.. is anyone else finding the bbc coverage less â€œtiger tigerâ€

Like I said I havenâ€™t seen sky tonight so for all I know sky could be similar to them tonight or it could be in my imagination
		
Click to expand...

Tbh I just find everything about the Beeb to be marvellous.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbh I just find everything about the Beeb to be marvellous.
		
Click to expand...

Just a shame all the majors arenâ€™t on the bbc


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

not been all tiger tiger on sky either, give me Butch every day


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 13, 2019)

On the beeb tonight as well... Harrington is ok and Aliss one liners and bluntness at times make me chuckle...

Bets are bailing... got Louis (thanks Cam) still in the mix and Souffles...


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Just a shame all the majors arenâ€™t on the bbc
		
Click to expand...

They had one the pga recently. Howâ€™d that go? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2019)

Too many players in contention. Coverage keeps flashing from one green to another. I like to watch all the shots from a smaller group of players. Do seem to see all of Tigerâ€™s shots so not all bad.


----------



## sam85 (Apr 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			As good as Ken, Zinger and Padraig are, you will have to put up with Andrew Cotter trying to outMcGinley McGinley.
		
Click to expand...

See I prefer the overall coverage package on sky but I actually quite like Andrew Cotter ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2019)

sam85 said:



			See I prefer the overall coverage package on sky but I actually quite like Andrew Cotter ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Any chance he can be transferred so we'll both be happy?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2019)

In an attempt to be subjective I've watched an hour unbroken on BBC. Richie Parsad in the interviews as cringe worthy and McGinley is on Sky. Think Harrington,Brown and Azinger are doing ok. Really don't like Cotter though. It's good to have the option but I'm back to Sky. Nothing wrong per se with the BBC as they are both describing the same pictures.


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In an attempt to be subjective I've watched an hour unbroken on BBC. Richie Parsad in the interviews as cringe worthy and McGinley is on Sky. Think Harrington,Brown and Azinger are doing ok. Really don't like Cotter though. It's good to have the option but I'm back to Sky. Nothing wrong per se with the BBC as they are both describing the same pictures.
		
Click to expand...

ive just turned from sky to bbc to avoid mcginleys dribbling and see what Harringtons like


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In an attempt to be subjective I've watched an hour unbroken on BBC. Richie Parsad in the interviews as cringe worthy and McGinley is on Sky. Think Harrington,Brown and Azinger are doing ok. Really don't like Cotter though. It's good to have the option but I'm back to Sky. Nothing wrong per se with the BBC as they are both describing the same pictures.
		
Click to expand...

What about the tiger show? Is it different?


----------



## sam85 (Apr 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Any chance he can be transferred so we'll both be happy? 

Click to expand...

You realise you're getting Mcginley in return right? ðŸ¤£


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 13, 2019)

Turned off BBC as soon a Harrington started saying science says you should take the pin out, when science says the exact opposite

Azingers face was an absolute picture as he knew Padraig was talking sh!te


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Anyone actually enjoying the golf on display?


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 13, 2019)

Yeah seems decent to me
 Shame Rory could only manage a 71 when 65 or so was needed


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2019)

paddyc said:



*JDay carving one left into the crowd on the 2nd not even an arm out to indicate where its going or a shout of fore*,,,,,that is really poor and they need to punish players somehow for not warning the crowd that an exocet missile is heading there way.
		
Click to expand...

And as Peter Alliss beautifully put it as the ball rocketed into the gallery,
"You don't see many of those being headed back into the goal".


----------



## Wolf (Apr 13, 2019)

Watching on the Beeb tonight despite my dislike of Peter Allis, he's actually a lot better than the dose of thrush that is Paul McGinley and his dodgy Barnet. 

Enjoying the golf being played so far, but would like Koepka and Day to nab a couple more for my wallet to be happy to


----------



## louise_a (Apr 13, 2019)

I keep channel surfing, I only really enjoy watching the final 9 holes on the Sunday night, not a great golf watcher.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2019)

I hate how lucky tiger is. Heâ€™s so bad with the driver and gets away with pretty much everything.


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

2 tee start, starting at 7.30am tomorrow, leaders tee off at 9.20am (2.20pm UK time) - they really dont want Bob winning his monday finish lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			2 tee start, starting at 7.30am tomorrow, leaders tee off at 9.20am (2.20pm UK time) - they really dont want Bob winning his monday finish lol
		
Click to expand...

Outstanding. I finish work at 18:30 tomorrow start at 06:30 so Iâ€™ll have it on the iPad on the side


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I hate how lucky tiger is. Heâ€™s so bad with the driver and gets away with pretty much everything.
		
Click to expand...

You could learn a thing about getting lucky with bad drives!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You could learn a thing about getting lucky with bad drives!
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t learn to be lucky


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

So what will happen with the tv coverage tomorrow?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So what will happen with the tv coverage tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all on earlier. I think itâ€™s approx 1330 start of coverage on the red button.


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So what will happen with the tv coverage tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

sky coming on air at 1pm it seems, bbc i think 1.55


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			sky coming on air at 1pm it seems, bbc i think 1.55
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s all on earlier. I think itâ€™s approx 1330 start of coverage on the red button.
		
Click to expand...

Better for us getting up early for work on Monday ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 13, 2019)

Leaders off at 220


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Tiger high fiving the fans,Poulter head in his book ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## IainP (Apr 13, 2019)

Moli - Molinari  ðŸŽ¶


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

IainP said:



			Moli - Molinari  ðŸŽ¶
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™ll take some beating tomorrow.
If Tiger doesnâ€™t win,I hope Moli does.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Golf is bigger than one person* - when Woods was winning week in week out he was rightly the centre of attraction , he was the best player on tour and he showed that with his performances.

Woods now is not the best player on tour - he hasnâ€™t won a major for 11 years now - the sport moved on when he wasnâ€™t around and multiple quality better players came through the ranks to show that golf can and should move on from focussing on just one player. People have and will switch off from golf coverage because of the flood and over hype of Woods - there are plenty of people are golf fans and not just Woods fans who want to see and hear about more than just Woods. Molinari for example is prob the hottest golfer on the planet right - he will be number one soon enough , yet nothing about him , gets forgotten about beyond the headlines of one person.  None of this is Woods fault , in fact I think he has changed a lot over the past two years and I donâ€™t mind watching him but the coverage needs to be balanced - it canâ€™t be too one sided towards Woods - that is disrespectful towards other players.



People always say - well watch something else , that shouldnâ€™t be the answer , people want to watch golf but they donâ€™t just want to watch the Tiger Woods shows

And I donâ€™t know what a â€œreal golf fanâ€ is ? Strange question
		
Click to expand...

Tiger rescued golf, Tiger brought back sponsorship and corporate investment, he galvanised a stagnant US Tour. 

TIGER IS GOLF IN OUR ERA.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 13, 2019)

Donâ€™t like Allis but the way he described Molinari was perfect

â€˜Heâ€™s so good heâ€™s dullâ€™


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2019)

Fantastic performance from Tiger, made up heâ€™s in a real position to challenge on the final day, I just hope Molinari wins as I backed him last week.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Donâ€™t like Allis but the way he described Molinari was perfect

â€˜Heâ€™s so good heâ€™s dullâ€™
		
Click to expand...

My grandad Says this about modern golfers in general.. they donâ€™t make enough mistakes itâ€™s boring


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Donâ€™t like Allis but the way he described Molinari was perfect

â€˜Heâ€™s so good heâ€™s dullâ€™
		
Click to expand...

He was. 

It was said as a great compliment to Molinari.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Fantastic performance from Tiger, made up heâ€™s in a real position to challenge on the final day, I just hope Molinari wins as I backed him last week.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got Francesco , brooks and tiger 

Almost the final group!


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 13, 2019)

*z *


Stuart_C said:



			He was.

It was said as a great compliment to Molinari.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah absolutely.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2019)

One Masters record continues...
Still nobody will score all rounds in the 60s.....


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 13, 2019)

I have just spent four hours enjoying totally uninterrupted coverage of the tournament on the BBC.

I donâ€™t â€˜gaymbleâ€™ responsibly or otherwise, so I have no interest whatsoever in seeing Ray Winstoneâ€™s faux hard man cockernee gangster persona cajoling me to waste my hard-earned money by giving it to disingenuous grasping corporate entities.

What a shame the modern world is governed by greedy corporations all too keen to stripe us for every last penny we have while trying to pretend that they really have our best interests st heart.


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			One Masters record continues...
Still nobody will score all rounds in the 60s.....
		
Click to expand...

have to fancy this was about as good a chance as theyve had too!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			I have just spent four hours enjoying totally uninterrupted coverage of the tournament on the BBC.

I donâ€™t â€˜gaymbleâ€™ responsibly or otherwise, so I have no interest whatsoever in seeing Ray Winstoneâ€™s faux hard man cockernee gangster persona cajoling me to waste my hard earned money by giving it to disingenuous grasping corporate entities.

What a shame the modern world is governed by greedy corporations all too keen to stripe us for every last penny we have while trying to pretend that they really have our best interests st heart.
		
Click to expand...

I managed just that feat too on sky. In fact I donâ€™t think there was a moment that I wasnâ€™t watching actual golf from 8pm onwards courtesy of split screen. Whenever ever main coverage was adverts or leaderboard. The featured groups were hitting shots. 

Molinari looking superb. If Woods or Schaufle canâ€™t win (money) then I hope he does.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 13, 2019)

Molinari is playing like a a machine even when he makes a slight miscue normal service resumes immediately with the following shot or putt. 

Hard to see anyone beating him


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2019)

That bunker shot at 18 from Molinari was just superb.
Great nights viewing on whatever channel you chose.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			That bunker shot at 18 from Molinari was just superb.
Great nights viewing on whatever channel you chose.
		
Click to expand...

Magical shot.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2019)

It raises a question for tomorrow re coverage.

Sky have a whole channel dedicated to golf. So they'll just put in on earlier than scheduled.

Those watching BBC, what have they said. They've the women's fa Cup semis on during the day prior to when coverage was meant to start.

Of course they could just cancel songs of praise and Country file....


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			It raises a question for tomorrow re coverage.

Sky have a whole channel dedicated to golf. So they'll just put in on earlier than scheduled.

Those watching BBC, what have they said. They've the women's fa Cup semis on during the day prior to when coverage was meant to start.

Of course they could just cancel songs of praise and Country file....
		
Click to expand...

sky on air live at 1pm, bbc at 1.55pm, leaders tee off at 2.20pm


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Tiger rescued golf, Tiger brought back sponsorship and corporate investment, he galvanised a stagnant US Tour.

TIGER IS GOLF IN OUR ERA.
		
Click to expand...

Ridiculous ................................... just ridiculous.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Ridiculous ................................... just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Players have stated as much in the past. Someone else may have done it if he hadn't come along. 

But he certainly had a massive influence on the financial change that occurred.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Ridiculous ................................... just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

You may not like that comment but it was Tigers influence and coming into the game that revolutionised sponsor deals when in the 90s Nike signed him to a $60m contract, that he literally took apart Augusta, went onto to destroy Pebble Beach & the US Open field and held all 4 majors at once during his Tiger slam. Those events alone reshaped many courses to protect themselves, brought thousands of new fans to the game including many of those playing around him at top of the Masters leaderboard and he changed how people exercise and train for the game. All that alone is revolutionary to the game that existed in the preceding decades. So Jacko is right in what he says this is the Tiger era.

No different to years past where we had the Hogan/Snead years, the big 3 Jack, Arnold and Player. Only difference is this time around its one man's era rather than a few.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			It raises a question for tomorrow re coverage.

Sky have a whole channel dedicated to golf. So they'll just put in on earlier than scheduled.

Those watching BBC, what have they said. They've the women's fa Cup semis on during the day prior to when coverage was meant to start.

*Of course they could just cancel songs of praise* and Country file....
		
Click to expand...

i hope they dont, ill be very upset and disappointed ðŸ¤­


----------



## Slab (Apr 14, 2019)

Well Day three didn't disappoint! 

Today we can (hopefully) just watch your preferred channel
Cheer for your preferred player/s
Wish for a close exciting finish and celebrate the game we all love 

And maybe just maybe we can do it without all the bitching and baiting?


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 14, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Woods is class, rolling back the years and rolling in the putts like he used to.

Iâ€™m starting to wish that I had a bit of the *66/1 *Tiger double ( with Tiger Roll in the national).
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜©


----------



## Albanach (Apr 14, 2019)

Does anyone know how to update sky TV guide/planner to account for the change in start time so I can record the final days play. Is it as simple as turning off the sky box and turning back on?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

Albanach said:



			Does anyone know how to update sky TV guide/planner to account for the change in start time so I can record the final days play. Is it as simple as turning off the sky box and turning back on?
		
Click to expand...

I think it has to be updated by sky. Is bbc updated? If so record that as a back up and set sky to record it might update in time and record it


----------



## Albanach (Apr 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I think it has to be updated by sky. Is bbc updated? If so record that as a back up and set sky to record it might update in time and record it
		
Click to expand...

Not updated on my planner for either. If I record everything on the guide within the Masters time frame on both will it record?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

Albanach said:



			Not updated on my planner for either. If I record everything on the guide within the Masters time frame on both will it record?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it because those programmes will be cancelled 

Why not set up a manual record for the time frame


----------



## bagcarrier (Apr 14, 2019)

Last year when Tiger hit the front at the British you could see how nervous he became and I knew he was bottling it so it will be very interesting to see how he handles the pressure today.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

bagcarrier said:



			Last year when Tiger hit the front at the British you could see how nervous he became and I knew he was bottling it so it will be very interesting to see how he handles the pressure today.
		
Click to expand...

I never knew this until this morning.. apparently tiger has never won a major unless leading or tied for the lead after 54 holes

so if he wins he needs to do something he has never done

then again he prob never had to come from behind before.. the field wasn't as good


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2019)

No matter what happens today with TW, the damage is done.The American media is now revitalised with the TW obsession which was thankfully fading in the last few years.
I know how good he is/was for the game but wall to wall coverage of TW gets tiring very quickly.
For those who don't agree, take a look at the PGA Tours home page

https://www.pgatour.com/tournaments/masters-tournament.html


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

Albanach said:



			Not updated on my planner for either. If I record everything on the guide within the Masters time frame on both will it record?
		
Click to expand...

When programmes have overrun before & I've been recording something during the night I've added extra programmes to cover this and they've been there in the morning, just a pain not being able to watch straight through as everything is stop & start.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Ridiculous ................................... just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...


Of course you are entitled to your view and opinion but I standby my statement.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			For me, Molinari has to my pick from now and best of all for him, still no one will take notice of him on the board.
		
Click to expand...


As I was saying


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Tiger rescued golf, Tiger brought back sponsorship and corporate investment, he galvanised a stagnant US Tour.

TIGER IS GOLF IN OUR ERA.
		
Click to expand...

Rescued ? Was professional golf â€œstrugglingâ€ when he arrived ? 

Yes he made it a marketing dream and his arrival helped make rich men richer hence why the pros now thank him but I canâ€™t recall through the 80â€™s and 90â€™s the professional needing â€œrescuingâ€ 

So whilst you are he brought in more investment and money - the sport didnâ€™t need rescuing and he isnâ€™t golf. Golf survived before him , did well when he was here and then when he was injured it carried on doing well - in fact for me Golf was better when he wasnâ€™t about due to the more balanced focus across all the the main players and not just on one player.



bobmac said:



			No matter what happens today with TW, the damage is done.The American media is now revitalised with the TW obsession which was thankfully fading in the last few years.
I know how good he is/was for the game but wall to wall coverage of TW gets tiring very quickly.
For those who don't agree, take a look at the PGA Tours home page

https://www.pgatour.com/tournaments/masters-tournament.html

Click to expand...

Thankfully the BBC sports Page has more balanced headlines with a lot of focus on Molinari

What a player he is - just a machine , outstanding off the tee and his putting , out of this world , will be amazing if he wins 


Thought the coverage last night on BBC was brilliant - they showed all the players , great shots from all the guys in the mix , it was nothing but golf plus the odd little excellent Ken on the course


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rescued ? Was professional golf â€œstrugglingâ€ when he arrived ?

Yes he made it a marketing dream and his arrival helped make rich men richer hence why the pros now thank him but I canâ€™t recall through the 80â€™s and 90â€™s the professional needing â€œrescuingâ€

So whilst you are he brought in more investment and money - the sport didnâ€™t need rescuing and he isnâ€™t golf. Golf survived before him , did well when he was here and then when he was injured it carried on doing well - in fact for me Golf was better when he wasnâ€™t about due to the more balanced focus across all the the main players and not just on one player.



Thankfully the BBC sports Page has more balanced headlines with a lot of focus on Molinari

What a player he is - just a machine , outstanding off the tee and his putting , out of this world , will be amazing if he wins


Thought the coverage last night on BBC was brilliant - they showed all the players , great shots from all the guys in the mix , it was nothing but golf plus the odd little excellent Ken on the course
		
Click to expand...

Tiger grew golf

He turned it from an elitist sport to a more inclusive sport.

Younger fans, especially from non traditional minorityâ€™s took an interest

Can only be seen as a good thing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Look the coverage on the Bbc is decent,but this whole creaming over everything BBC is rather sickly & ott imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Nothing against Molinari,but be good if he drops a few shots early on toady. 

Canâ€™t see it tho.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Look the coverage on the Bbc is decent,but this whole creaming over everything BBC is rather sickly & ott imo.
		
Click to expand...

Almost as bad as skyâ€™s licking of tigers bottom lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Almost as bad as skyâ€™s licking of tigers bottom lol
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s definitely on par ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Of course you are entitled to your view and opinion but I standby my statement.
		
Click to expand...

That's absolutely fine and I totally accept that, I just happen to disagree and stand by mine.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Tiger grew golf

He turned it from an elitist sport to a more inclusive sport.

Younger fans, especially from non traditional minorityâ€™s took an interest

Can only be seen as a good thing
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this.................Unless you were happy with Golf being a predominantly wealthy caucasian sport, then yeah golf didn't need rescuing. 
IMO, golf before TW definitely needed changing. And change for the good. Now we have all races regardless of wealth taking up the sport. How is that not a good thing?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117147362747662336
ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117147362747662336
ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I never knew this until this morning.. apparently tiger has never won a major unless leading or tied for the lead after 54 holes

so if he wins he needs to do something he has never done

then again he prob never had to come from behind before.. *the field wasn't as good*

Click to expand...

That old chestnut ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Tbh I think heâ€™s probably won most of his tournaments from the front. You canâ€™t win from behind when youâ€™re hardly there.....

Wasnâ€™t it something like he won 30% of all tournaments entered in a 5 year stretch. 

Really looking forward to today. Molonari certainly isnâ€™t phased by him. Maybe it goes back to woods concededing to him in Medina. Let his guard down there and showed he was human after all ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## User62651 (Apr 14, 2019)

Think Tiger said he's getting up around 0345 to 'prepare' for a 0920 tee time. Unless you are used to getting up that early, is that a wise move? Disrupt your usual sleep patterns, not good at 43. Surely sleep till 0630 then prepare a bit quicker than normal?


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 14, 2019)

This is what Tiger did for golf


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			That old chestnut ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Tbh I think heâ€™s probably won most of his tournaments from the front. You canâ€™t win from behind when youâ€™re hardly there.....

Wasnâ€™t it something like he won 30% of all tournaments entered in a 5 year stretch.

Really looking forward to today. Molonari certainly isnâ€™t phased by him. Maybe it goes back to woods concededing to him in Medina. Let his guard down there and showed he was human after all ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I am super excited for today

I will have it on my tablet today from 14:00

I don't bet big amounts on any sport.. but I like to place Â£10 worth of bets on every major.. for me keeps it interesting .. 

before season started I placed Â£10 on Fowler to win any major 9/2 odds. so that one has an outside chance today

before the masters I picked 3 players

Tiger woods 14/1 each way Â£2 

Francesco 18/1 each way Â£2

Brooks 22/1 each way Â£1

all 3 of them in the top 5 right now (top 10 pays out)

this morning I got a bet refund of Â£4 for a void bet... anyways I placed a cheeky little bet just for today

Â£4 at 6/1 Woods to beat Koepka, DJ to Beat Schauffele and Molinari to beat Finau 

Going to be interesting viewing today!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			This is what Tiger did for golf
		
Click to expand...

Who wrote that?


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 14, 2019)

Finau


----------



## Slab (Apr 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			No matter what happens today with TW, the damage is done.The American media is now revitalised with the TW obsession which was thankfully fading in the last few years.
I know how good he is/was for the game but wall to wall coverage of TW gets tiring very quickly.
For those who don't agree, take a look at the PGA Tours home page

https://www.pgatour.com/tournaments/masters-tournament.html

Click to expand...


Despite my earlier post I can't resist 

Which player do you expect an American broadcast media like the PGA, golf news or Masters websites to feature in its headlines?  Rhetorical Q really because it wonâ€™t be the Italian or any other nationality, itâ€™ll be their most popular US player of course. Theyâ€™d be nuts not to wouldn't they, after all its still a commercial venture?
When the Premier League tout their league round the world which teams are represented in their media activity? Yup its Man Utd & Liverpool thatâ€™ll be the ever-present, regardless of how theyâ€™re playing and the rest just have to put up with it. Fair or not, its no different with golf

The sports media in Italy will probably have a different slant on their website (in fact i've just looked at Sky Italia and weirdly they have a picture of Molinari on their main golf headline, how messed up is that!)


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 14, 2019)

The Beeb coverage was OK, I felt that as one of the genuinely exciting days in recent major golf they could have made a better job of the directing. Jumped around a lot which made it difficult to tell a story and some very random shots shown. 

Quite why we needed to see every Fleetwood shot despite him being firmly in the middle of the pack yet next to nothing of DJ and Harding I don't really know.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Quite why we needed to see every Fleetwood shot despite him being firmly in the middle of the pack.
		
Click to expand...

The yanks love a feel good story. Who wouldnâ€™t want to see a long haired hippie do well in a big toonament? Plays well in the sticks


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The yanks love a feel good story. Who wouldnâ€™t want to see a long haired hippie do well in a big toonament? Plays well in the sticks 

Click to expand...

It was the beeb coverage and direction, nothing to do with the yanks!


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			It was the beeb coverage and direction, nothing to do with the yanks!
		
Click to expand...

Beeb coverage is only from the pictures the yanks give them they don't get a choice what they broadcast from the course, but I will agree they could narrate  that coverage they do receive better.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			The Beeb coverage was OK, I felt that as one of the genuinely exciting days in recent major golf they could have made a better job of the directing. Jumped around a lot which made it difficult to tell a story and some very random shots shown.

Quite why we needed to see every Fleetwood shot despite him being firmly in the middle of the pack yet next to nothing of DJ and Harding I don't really know.
		
Click to expand...

I like Fleetwood,but the man seriously needs a hair cut.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Beeb coverage is only from the pictures the yanks give them they don't get a choice what they broadcast from the course, but I will agree they could narrate  that coverage they do receive better.
		
Click to expand...

Not strictly true. The host broadcaster will send numerous shots to the local broadcaster. The local team then decide which to use, what order, what to not show, and how to mix these shots with when to go to adverts, studio, interviews etc etc.

I know CBS didn't show Fleetwood yesterday and they had a fair bit of Harding who shot 6 birdies(!!!) yet was largely ignored by the beeb. T


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Not strictly true. The host broadcaster will send numerous shots to the local broadcaster. The local team then decide which to use, what order, what to not show, and how to mix these shots with when to go to adverts, studio, interviews etc etc.

I know CBS didn't show Fleetwood yesterday and they had a fair bit of Harding who shot 6 birdies(!!!) yet was largely ignored by the beeb. T
		
Click to expand...


Thatâ€™s because he has a long putter .. no one wants to watch that


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Think Tiger said he's getting up around 0345 to 'prepare' for a 0920 tee time. Unless you are used to getting up that early, is that a wise move? Disrupt your usual sleep patterns, not good at 43. *Surely sleep till 0630 then prepare a bit quicker than normal?*

Click to expand...

No, no, no. Sleep until 9.00am, then run to the tee .............................. show them all how chilled he is!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2019)

come on TIGER !!!!


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



come on TIGER !!!!

Click to expand...

Really,















not starting a sentence with a capital letter?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2019)

MORE EFFECT ON THE tiger .lol.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone but tiger please


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Anyone but Poulter please
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Slab (Apr 14, 2019)

Forecast suggests it'll be the player that copes best with the poor weather, which will be an interesting twist on the usual Sunday Masters back 9


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Think Tiger said he's getting up around 0345 to 'prepare' for a 0920 tee time. Unless you are used to getting up that early, is that a wise move? Disrupt your usual sleep patterns, not good at 43. Surely sleep till 0630 then prepare a bit quicker than normal?
		
Click to expand...

I reckon maybe a bit of gamesmanship there, probably having a lie in while the rest of the leaderboard cut their sleep ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Had a small bet on Finau,bit of value at 7s.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2019)

I'd love to see  Big Cat to seal the deal today, though my pocket would prefer Molinari.


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2019)

I guess theres worse places to have your first hole in one than the 16th at Augusta lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			I guess theres worse places to have your first hole in one than the 16th at Augusta lol
		
Click to expand...

With the only correct length club in his bag aswell


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

Great save by Molinari on the 1st.
Good confidence boost straight out the gate.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2019)

Frankie is a machine.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Frankie is a machine.....
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t see him being fazed by the pressure.


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2019)

For the beeb watchers, wonder if the early start meant Ken had no time to film his segments today.
Every cloud and all that ðŸ˜ðŸ™‚


----------



## Aussie Swinger (Apr 14, 2019)

One thing I love about the masters is that there are not the usual entourage of media, scoreboard holders and general other â€˜hangers onâ€™ allowed within side the ropes. Just caddies and players, so no ignorant tw@t standing in front of you whilst you have waited for the players to come through. I mean, what tournament is it that has â€˜honorary observersâ€™, whatever thatâ€™s meant to be.. I once counted over 50 people inside the ropes following a two ball at the open. Gets right on my ballsa@k.....


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2019)

Again. Hooks it into the clag and has a nice route out. Anyone else would have been knee deep in azaleas or a stream


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Again. Hooks it into the clag and has a nice route out. Anyone else would have been knee deep in azaleas or a stream
		
Click to expand...

Has Fragger got hold of some boot polish and a red shirt...?


----------



## Aussie Swinger (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice to see BdeC was able to calculate the atmosphere, humidity and the earths  corriolus effect to be able to make that one on the 16th...


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2019)

From a clothing/apparel perspective it looks like Nike has the Masters wrapped up


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

IainP said:



			From a clothing/apparel perspective it looks like Nike has the Masters wrapped up
		
Click to expand...

...................... and, from a bag perspective, Callaway has sealed the deal.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2019)

Nearly 40 minutes for the first two holes.....they need to get a kick on if they don't want to get wet.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2019)

nice birdie for Tiger ,look out Franky the big cat is coming to get you .


----------



## IanM (Apr 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Nearly 40 minutes for the first two holes.....they need to get a kick on if they don't want to get wet.
		
Click to expand...

Whizzing round at 3 holes an hour....be fair!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 14, 2019)

IainP said:



			For the beeb watchers, wonder if the early start meant Ken had no time to film his segments today.
Every cloud and all that ðŸ˜ðŸ™‚
		
Click to expand...

Alliss is still commentating though. Win some, lose some...


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 14, 2019)

Feels weird watching it and it's light outside


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

Getting a bit repetitive. Molinari a machine


----------



## User62651 (Apr 14, 2019)

Feeble putt on 6 there from Tiger, Molinari is in control, his putting is something else. The cushion allows him the odd wayward shot.


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Getting a bit repetitive. Molinari a machine
		
Click to expand...

Forum poster's curse!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 14, 2019)

Molinari finally shows heâ€™s human. Big 2 shot swing, this is going to go down to the wire. Back nine is going to be so good.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Molinari finally shows heâ€™s human. Big 2 shot swing, this is going to go down to the wire. Back nine is going to be so good.
		
Click to expand...

And least we are wide awake for it!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2019)

Tiger lucks out again.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2019)

I think that the committee will do something about that space on the right of 11 and make it hard to get to the green next year. They wonâ€™t like that easy escape


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Tiger lucks out again.
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember anyone getting so much luck on the weekend of a major ................................ ever.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			I can't remember anyone getting so much luck on the weekend of a major ................................ ever.
		
Click to expand...

Patrons are assisting him!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 14, 2019)

As a non sky subscribers, can I just say that having a The Masters live on BBC during the day with no adverts is marvelous.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 14, 2019)

4 out of the last 6 in the drink on 12. Ouch!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 14, 2019)

Letâ€™s go JT! Hole in one on 16


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2019)

The luck tiger is getting is now ridiculous. I mean utterly flipping ridiculous. Every tree he hits puts him out in the clear. Can he pick my lottery numbers?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

Game on. Poulter's race done which is a shame as I hoped he'd get in and post a score. Hard to see the winner now but surely momentum with Tiger


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Tiger lucks out again.
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t see anything other than a Woods win now , Woods looks very confident especially with his putter , if he finds the fairways he will win it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

This really is great viewing.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2019)

Well it's all got a bit interesting in the last few minutes eh....!!!
Anyone from 10 can win it and the weather's arrived.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

Now then, Cantlay makes it interesting and suddenly Woods and Molinari chasing. Is that a different mindset.


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2019)

Padraig's commentary looking embarrassing now after he lambasted Cantlay on the 12th!


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I canâ€™t see anything other than a Woods win now , Woods looks very confident especially with his putter ,* if he finds the fairways he will win it*

Click to expand...

It appears that he doesn't even have to do that!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 14, 2019)

This is that fun bit of The Masters where the leaders have just got through the toughest stretch but everyone chasing them is on the birdie holes, so makes the leaderboard bunch up and cause that somewhat manufactured "Sunday Drama" at The Masters that we always seem to get.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			It appears that he doesn't even have to do that!
		
Click to expand...

Yep heâ€™s hit some amazing recovery shots ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2019)

Tiger to 12 and its all getting very very interesting.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I canâ€™t see anything other than a Woods win now , Woods looks very confident especially with his putter , if he finds the fairways he will win it
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜® Who's hacked LP's account? ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²

ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

Play off??


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2019)

Weather will put paid to that in all likelihood.
Win it today or come back tomorrow


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			ðŸ˜® Who's hacked LP's account? ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²

ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Think heâ€™s just preparing himself for worst case scenario ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			It appears that he doesn't even have to do that!
		
Click to expand...

That shot into 15 could be the one that takes him over the line 

Molinari unfortunately done now I think


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 14, 2019)

Frankie! Donâ€™t want to go down like this! Such a shame after his performance this week.


----------



## IanM (Apr 14, 2019)

Oh Moli


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



 Frankie! Donâ€™t want to go down like this! Such a shame after his performance this week.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,donâ€™t think many wouldâ€™ve been too upset to see him win it.


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2019)

Will be interesting to see how Tigger plays the last 3 now he has hit the front


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 14, 2019)

IainP said:



			Will be interesting to see how Tigger plays the last 3 now he has hit the front
		
Click to expand...

I could see him get nervy and tweak the drives on 17 and 18. Regardless of who wins, what a final round. Great viewing on a Sunday evening. ðŸ‘


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 14, 2019)

Come on Frankie - hole in one - please...


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 14, 2019)

Somebody phone the Samaritans for Phil. 

Tiger is gonna win this. 

ðŸ… era. 

#bestgolferever#

ðŸ¤—


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 14, 2019)

What. A. Shot. Heâ€™s not gonna bloody do it is he?! This is insane. Come on Tiger!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2019)

thatâ€™s just clinical from Woods - canâ€™t believe how calm he looks and so at ease with everything. Outstanding from him


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

The Masters shouldnâ€™t be a Major ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2019)

funny isnt it, if Tiger wins the key shot will be his tee shot at 12, he aimed 25 yards left of everyone else, hit it to about 50ft, 4 of the other 5 in the last 2 groups hit it in the water. massive dose of experience!

worst possible result for me betting now is him winning but wont begrudge it at all


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2019)

Prepare for the internet to break!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 14, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Masters shouldnâ€™t be a Major ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, wonâ€™t count. He still wonâ€™t have won a full field Major if he gets it done


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

That's a killer punch. I have said it all week, he looks right back to his very best and I think golf is better for it. No doubt we'll get those saying everything going forward will be "all about Tiger" in the coverage but when you're a story like him of course it will. Welcome back Tiger. Just hold on now and get it done. Could he still threaten Jack's record?


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Somebody phone the Samaritans for Phil. 

Tiger is gonna win this. 

ðŸ… era. 

#bestgolferever#

ðŸ¤—
		
Click to expand...

Preach brother ðŸ™


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 14, 2019)

Liverpool win, Tiger likely to win. Rubbish day of sport ðŸ˜«.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2019)

Come on Tiger see it through!


----------



## Oldham92 (Apr 14, 2019)

Molinari having a Rory style Sunday round.

One of the sky commentators needs to stop heavy breathing into his microphone though


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2019)

Tiger's distance control with irons today does look back to how it was. Impressive.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



come on TIGER !!!!

Click to expand...


----------



## larmen (Apr 14, 2019)

Only thing making this any better is Tiger dropping 2 on the last hole and we get another few holes in a playoff


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

^^^^


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

larmen said:



			Only thing making this any better is Tiger dropping 2 on the last hole and we get another few holes in a playoff
		
Click to expand...

Nah.


----------



## bagcarrier (Apr 14, 2019)

That 3w stinger he hits is incredible. Welcome back T , had the eye of the Tiger today.


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Liverpool win, Tiger likely to win. Rubbish day of sport ðŸ˜«.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve been put on suicide watch ðŸ˜³


----------



## ger147 (Apr 14, 2019)

18th tee shot in the fairway, all done now.  Great round from TW to get the job done while all round him wobbled.  Best player on the day wins, the sport should be.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2019)

I hate him sooo much


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 14, 2019)

Like him or loathe him, to do this at 43 after all the surgeries (ignoring his personal life issues) is an incredible feat. Hope he closes it out now.


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I hate him sooo much
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that bothers him when he goes home at night ðŸ˜‚


----------



## bagcarrier (Apr 14, 2019)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve been put on suicide watch ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...


Mike Ashley preparing a Chelsea bid.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I hate him sooo much
		
Click to expand...

Hate is a strong word.


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

Oooops!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 14, 2019)

What a time for a shank.


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2019)

haters gonna hate, trolls gonna troll

from where he was a few years ago this is an amazing, stunning win, plenty were very very wrong, the guy has some self belief to get back to anywhere close to this let alone winning!

the choice of shot on 12 the catalyst and been almost flawless closing it out

well played Tiger, well played sir


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Hate is a strong word.
		
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2019)

Hats off to him.
Didn't think he'd do it but you can't argue with the way he's played.
You need a bit of luck to win Majors and Tiger had his share.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2019)

way to go Tiger Woods  Masters winner 2019


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 14, 2019)

It's all a bit surreal. I mean seriously how the hell has he just won the Masters - again?! What an incredible mindset to want it so bad - still - and work so hard to achieve what seemed impossible. All the injuries, surgeries, rehab, disappointment, set-backs and yet still he kept going and kept believing.

Take a bow Tiger.


----------



## Slab (Apr 14, 2019)

That's it, stick a fork in me I'm done 

What have I just seen

Tiger, you are the Master


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 14, 2019)

GOAT.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 14, 2019)

There needs to be some serious revisioning from a few people on here..ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2019)

THE GOAT IS BACK


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

Congrats to Tiger Woods ............................ he did what he had to do.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2019)

Brilliant win from Woods, disappointed for Molinari.
Never seen Woods look so natural after a win, genuine emotion.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

Brilliant. Never heard a crowd shouting a players name like that on the 18th before (not sure the committee will be too pleased!!!) and what a reaction from him. Well played Tiger


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 14, 2019)

Up next ,  4 more majors .


----------



## Piece (Apr 14, 2019)

Brilliant. ðŸ¤ªðŸ˜„ðŸ˜Ž

Internet meltdown and Kleenex sold out.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 14, 2019)

And over nice and early in time for line of duty


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone heard from Dan yet?


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2019)

Sky sports website showing Woods winning on -14, -3 for the day ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			THE GOAT IS BACK
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise Jack Nicklaus had won.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 14, 2019)

Wait for the 'He didn't win, all the others lost it.' from some of the haters.  Quite frankly, if you hate someone for being great at what they do then you need to take a strong hard look at yourself!

Never been a massive Tiger fan but you have to admire the skill and tenacity he has shown in order to win another major.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

Not gonna lie. Squealed like a little girl after the tee shot on 16!

Had my little girl in hysterics!


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 14, 2019)

Great result and well deserved win by The GOAT


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 14, 2019)

What an amazing sporting moment that was, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2019)

Well played Tiger


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Not gonna lie. Squealed like a little girl after the tee shot on 16!

Had my little girl in hysterics!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ made me laugh that ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 14, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Wait for the 'He didn't win, all the others lost it.' from some of the haters.  Quite frankly, if you hate someone for being great at what they do then you need to take a strong hard look at yourself!

Never been a massive Tiger fan but you have to admire the skill and tenacity he has shown in order to win another major.
		
Click to expand...

Yep agree it was a great effort and one of many to come


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well done Tiger


----------



## larmen (Apr 14, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Wait for the 'He didn't win, all the others lost it.' from some of the haters.  Quite frankly, if you hate someone for being great at what they do then you need to take a strong hard look at yourself!

Never been a massive Tiger fan but you have to admire the skill and tenacity he has shown in order to win another major.
		
Click to expand...

Well, after 72 holes a tournament is won.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 14, 2019)

Brilliant result for Tiger, great stuff.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

Can we all just take a moment to wish Phil all the best for the next few months as he smashes up his tv after watching his mortal enemy win another major 

#prayforphil


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Best comeback achievement I've ever seen, hope all you Tiger haters/doubters enjoy your humble pie


----------



## Smasher (Apr 14, 2019)

Was never a Tiger fan but wanted him to win that, great afternoons golf coupled with a Liverpool win for an added bonus.


----------



## Capella (Apr 14, 2019)

So, lesson learned today: Never say never again.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 14, 2019)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve been put on suicide watch ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

You might have company from one of the Ladies team! https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/47928697


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Can we all just take a moment to wish Phil all the best for the next few months as he smashes up his tv after watching his mortal enemy win another major

#prayforphil
		
Click to expand...

Phil might slag Tiger off at every opportunity.
He might have said that he couldnâ€™t compete in the majors anymore. 

But Iâ€™m sure heâ€™s happy for Tiger ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2019)

It will be interesting to see how much this week has taken out of him.
Only a month to the PGA. I'm sure he'll be up for it but will he be able to recreate the momentum.
Going to be an interesting Major.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2019)

Worst masters ever


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

So where does Woods go from here. Can he win another major this year, particularly the Open? Surely he's got a PGA win this season as well. Back to top 6 in the world (I think) and will he get world number 1 again?


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 14, 2019)

Butler cabin. ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®


----------



## Depreston (Apr 14, 2019)

Some boy


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2019)

Well done Tiger. I didnâ€™t think you would win another major. Think your back surgeon needs a little bonus. 

A major with Tiger in contention is always a better one, so hopefully there will be a lot more to come.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Can we all just take a moment to wish Phil all the best for the next few months as he smashes up his tv after watching his mortal enemy win another major

#prayforphil
		
Click to expand...

Why would I smash up tv ? 

Anyway - when all things are considered over the last 5 years with his back that a staggering performance , others had little meltdowns but when he was faced with crucial shots he hit them and he looked fresh and calm doing it - one of the most impressive performances from him , shot into 15 and 16 - they were key for him. I never thought he could handle 4 days of major golf but proved that wrong. He rode his luck through the rounds but made sure each time he made use of it 

Surprised by Molinari on the 12th and 15th some really poor shots from someone who looked solid for so long


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2019)

Attaboy Tiger, what a watch that was, best tv for a long long time.
Hopefully weâ€™ll get a decent TW golf game from EA Sports now ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slab (Apr 14, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Butler cabin. ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was cringy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

Feel sorry for Molinari. Two bad shots in four rounds and no time to come back. Good to see him kicking on from the Open win and I really believe he can win another major. Very honest interview as always from him


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 14, 2019)

Not a Tiger lover or hater. But you have to hand it to him. He is the man. Resurgence in golf possibly.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So where does Woods go from here. Can he win another major this year, particularly the Open? Surely he's got a PGA win this season as well. Back to top 6 in the world (I think) and will he get world number 1 again?
		
Click to expand...

Home I reckon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Feel sorry for Molinari. *Two bad shots* in four rounds and no time to come back. Good to see him kicking on from the Open win and I really believe he can win another major. Very honest interview as always from him
		
Click to expand...

But it wasn't just 2 bad shots, unfortunately he was off all afternoon.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			But it wasn't just 2 bad shots, unfortunately he was off all afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly off indeed! But 2 really bad shots destroyed his great run!


----------



## User20204 (Apr 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Didn't realise Jack Nicklaus had won.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, as a life time Jack fan who always believed he was the goat, I don't believe he is now. No one has ever played the game at the level Tiger has, EVER.  Jack is unquestionably the greatest major player, but Tiger is the greatest player to play the game.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 14, 2019)

Fascinating afternoon of golf and well played Tiger ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

Fair play to Molinari to come out after. 


Nail on the head for me was that he was in it after 9 due to superb scrambling but clearly wasn't playing as well as the rest of the week. 

Hope he will be back at the top again soon.


----------



## Dando (Apr 14, 2019)

Will McGinleys rug get through quarantine ok?


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 14, 2019)

First time Iâ€™ve seen Molinari miss so many fairways, it just wasnâ€™t his day from the start. Amazing to see Tiger win another Masters, brilliant viewing and a heck of a ride heâ€™s had to do it.


----------



## Gopher (Apr 14, 2019)

For me..

a.  Utterly brilliant golfer.

b.  Last bloke in the world I'd want to sit down and have a beer with.

c.  b is more important in life than a.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2019)

Take a bow Tiger. Simply sensational considering all he's been through in recent years personally and with his body. 

For me that was his best won, because to control his emotions all week and comeback this way is awesome and the scenes with his family at the end show how far he has come personally from the surly machine he was to the well rounded major champion and all time great player with a human side.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			Will McGinleys rug get through quarantine ok?
		
Click to expand...

If only he could be prevented from getting on the plane and held for crimes against broadcasting we may not need to suffer his crap and inane waffling ever again. What was that crap he was talking about straight afterwards.


----------



## Piece (Apr 14, 2019)

Best comeback since last Sundayâ€™s FA Cup semi-final.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So where does Woods go from here....
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not back to the local 'street' to exercise his back (with ugly women)!


----------



## User20204 (Apr 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surprised by Molinari on the 12th and 15th some really poor shots from someone who looked solid for so long
		
Click to expand...

That's what happens when Tiger is breathing down your throat at Augusta. Sure we all remember saying, these young guns aren't afraid of Tiger, they all at some point had a meltdown today, I suspect because of Tiger.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'm sorry, as a life time Jack fan who always believed he was the goat, I don't believe he is now. No one has ever played the game at the level Tiger has, EVER.  Jack is unquestionably the greatest major player, but Tiger is the greatest player to play the game.
		
Click to expand...

And you're entitled to that view; I don't share it.  I was brought up to believe that there are other facets to golf than the mere playing.  Golf has a set of values and standards that I believe Jack upholds far better than Tiger, so unless there's a sea change in Tiger's behaviour Jack will always be the GOAT for me.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2019)

You have got to respect Tigers hard work, dedication and a brilliant achievement for winning another major .....
But let's not forget........
He will always be the lying, cheating adulterer who got everyone to lie for him to his wife, kids and friends for years while he was giving the 'squeaky clean' to the worlds media.
Great golfer, great golf, great result but still a lying barsteward to everyone and not a patch on Mr Nicklaus.
I don't care how many majors he finally wins, he will never replace Jack as my favourite.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ok, so Tiger won. Pretty amazing.

But in more important news, my 5 e/w on shuffly has won me some coin.

Just got home. Tried to avoid the result, so I could watch the highlights. Failed.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

What a scene ........it was like a rock concert. Who else in this game can produce such craziness? NO ONE!! #H15TORY


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			You have got to respect Tigers hard work, dedication and a brilliant achievement for winning another major .....
But let's not forget........
He will always be the lying, cheating adulterer who got everyone to lie for him to his wife, kids and friends for years while he was giving the 'squeaky clean' to the worlds media.
Great golfer, great golf, great result but still a lying barsteward to everyone and not a patch on Mr Nicklaus.
I don't care how many majors he finally wins, he will never replace *Jack as my favourite*.
		
Click to expand...

I think thatâ€™s the key part. Some will include personality in their opinion. Others wonâ€™t. 
Tbf a case is more than make able to have jack as the best irrespective of how nice they both are. 

Iâ€™m sure most of us have a friend thatâ€™s misbehaved behind a partners back and havenâ€™t disowned them. For me, looking at score records, Iâ€™d have it as Jack as the greatest, Tiger as the best.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			You have got to respect Tigers hard work, dedication and a brilliant achievement for winning another major .....
But let's not forget........
He will always be the lying, cheating adulterer who got everyone to lie for him to his wife, kids and friends for years while he was giving the 'squeaky clean' to the worlds media.
Great golfer, great golf, great result but still a lying barsteward to everyone and not a patch on Mr Nicklaus.
I don't care how many majors he finally wins, he will never replace Jack as my favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Crazy how people judge everyone even when they dont know the full circumstances, you friends with anybody who may have had an affair and does it change your opinion of them as a golfer ? You might not hold him in as high a regard as Nicklaus as a person but he is every bit the golfer Nicklaus ever was and in my opinion played the game at a level never seen before or since


----------



## Piece (Apr 14, 2019)

I think Butch said it well. Jack is the greatest champion and Tiger the greatest player.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			You have got to respect Tigers hard work, dedication and a brilliant achievement for winning another major .....
But let's not forget........
He will always be the lying, cheating adulterer who got everyone to lie for him to his wife, kids and friends for years while he was giving the 'squeaky clean' to the worlds media.
Great golfer, great golf, great result but still a lying barsteward to everyone and not a patch on Mr Nicklaus.
I don't care how many majors he finally wins, he will never replace Jack as my favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Oh so you know Jack on a personal level? Family or great friend?? There are stories on how he and the great Arnie were quite the ladies men back in the day. You really think there were no skeletons about if there were the type of media/social media about back in the hey days?  C'mon now!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2019)

Piece said:



			I think Butch said it well. Jack is the greatest champion and Tiger the greatest player.
		
Click to expand...

I like that.
I can go along with that.


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It will be interesting to see how much this week has taken out of him.
Only a month to the PGA. I'm sure he'll be up for it but will he be able to recreate the momentum.
Going to be an interesting Major.
		
Click to expand...

,
Do t get caught up it it all he is only early 40's and carrying half the weight you probably are and is probably fitter than 3/4 of the other guys in the field so will have as good a chance as the rest, out of interest now many others have gone on to win both ?


----------



## Reemul (Apr 14, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Crazy how people judge everyone even when they dont know the full circumstances, you friends with anybody who may have had an affair and does it change your opinion of them as a golfer ? You might not hold him in as high a regard as Nicklaus as a person but he is every bit the golfer Nicklaus ever was and in my opinion played the game at a level never seen before or since
		
Click to expand...

I don't care how good he is. Having him sitting there telling us about his kdis and what it means blah blah, horrible dirty dog, no respect for those he should have until he actually got caught...


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 14, 2019)

Reemul said:



			I don't care how good he is. Having him sitting there telling us about his kdis and what it means blah blah, horrible dirty dog, no respect for those he should have until he actually got caught...
		
Click to expand...

Just because you have an affair doesn't mean you dont love your kids,  get real man.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2019)

With regards to the personal life issues I'd rather judge a sportsman on his sporting accomplishments, easy for people to slate a man or woman for misdemeanors and saying  what it mean to have his kids there, but yes the man had an affair there are many that have done the same that doesn't mean he doesn't love his kids and that he can't be sincere in his emotion having them there. Anyone that thinks otherwise is a little deluded.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 14, 2019)

Well, I said he'd never win another Major. Hands up, totally wrong. Still some way to beat Jack but might still do it.

As for his off-course activities, it was way more than an affair, and he admitted that. Its past history, I hope, and has little relevance to how he plays golf. Would I choose him to play golf with before Jack Nichlaus? No thanks, I just can't warm to the guy. But well played all the same.


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'm sorry, as a life time Jack fan who always believed he was the goat, I don't believe he is now. No one has ever played the game at the level Tiger has, EVER.  Jack is unquestionably the greatest major player, but Tiger is the greatest player to play the game.
		
Click to expand...

It's Jack for me, all day long.
Oh, and when was the last time Woods caught a 1358lb Black Marlin on rod and line ............................. yeah, thought not!


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

Reemul said:



			I don't care how good he is. Having him sitting there telling us about his kdis and what it means blah blah, horrible dirty dog, no respect for those he should have until he actually got caught...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User20204 (Apr 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			You have got to respect Tigers hard work, dedication and a brilliant achievement for winning another major .....
But let's not forget........
He will always be the lying, cheating adulterer who got everyone to lie for him to his wife, kids and friends for years while he was giving the 'squeaky clean' to the worlds media.
Great golfer, great golf, great result but still a lying barsteward to everyone and not a patch on Mr Nicklaus.
I don't care how many majors he finally wins, he will never replace Jack as my favourite.
		
Click to expand...


With respect, he (Tiger) never once lied to me, cheated  on me and like any other sports star, what goes in in their personal life is nothing to do with me and of no interest to me.


----------



## sev112 (Apr 14, 2019)

Re: Molinari, if you want to win majors you have to be regularly contending in majors, which means you have to get used to losing majors in such ways.  I thought he was fantastic all week. os was Koepke, Finau, Poulter, Schauffele .  It will be good for Molinari, and will make him stronger.

It was a really excellent Masters, one of the best I think. Extremely enjoyable


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 14, 2019)

Piece said:



			Best comeback since last Sundayâ€™s FA Cup semi-final.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I thought that wound had healed. Obviously not


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Crazy how people judge everyone even when they dont know the full circumstances, you friends with anybody who may have had an affair and does it change your opinion of them as a golfer ? You might not hold him in as high a regard as Nicklaus as a person but he is every bit the golfer Nicklaus ever was and *in my opinion played the game at a level never seen before or since*

Click to expand...

Not until he wins 19 majors



triple_bogey said:



			Oh so you know Jack on a personal level? Family or great friend?? There are stories on how he and the great Arnie were quite the ladies men back in the day. You really think there were no skeletons about if there were the type of media/social media about back in the hey days?  C'mon now!
		
Click to expand...

Jack and Barbara were married in 1960 and are still married. According to my arithmetic, that's 59 years



HappyHacker1 said:



			With respect, he (Tiger) never once lied to me, cheated  on me and like any other sports star, what goes in in their personal life is nothing to do with me and of no interest to me.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't golf built on honesty, integrity and fairness?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2019)

In fairness to Woods he has seemed a bit more â€œrelaxedâ€ and calm person over the last two years , smiled a lot more and just seemed to enjoy life more and be a more likeable person . Yep what he did to his family and wife was imo disgusting along with his issues with the drinking and drugs but as with everyone people are entitled to make mistakes and rehabilitation , maybe Woods is doing that and being the best he can for his kids. 

In regards the Greatest Question - if looking at results alone then itâ€™s Jack , but I would always throw in the name - Bobby Jones.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Jack and Barbara were married in 1960 and are still married. According to my arithmetic, that's 59 years
		
Click to expand...

I get you......He definitely was and always will be squeaky clean then........I apologize.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			With regards to the personal life issues I'd rather judge a sportsman on his sporting accomplishments, easy for people to slate a man or woman for misdemeanors and saying  what it mean to have his kids there, but yes the man had an affair there are many that have done the same that doesn't mean he doesn't love his kids and that he can't be sincere in his emotion having them there. Anyone that thinks otherwise is a little deluded.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t believe his love for his children should be doubted, but were was his love for his children while he messing around? Also at the same time he was making millions through sponsorship as a clean living family man and someone to be respected and looked up to, all while lieing and cheating.
Very easy to separate his personal life from his on course abilities except you canâ€™t as they are entwined.
His behaviour lost endorsements from Gatorade, AT&T etc to the tune of over $20 million.
Obviously some Companies decided they didnâ€™t agree his personal life was seperate.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 14, 2019)

So pleased for TW. Been such a rollercoaster the last few years and he's proven so many people wrong with that win. Also won me Â£50 as well, so been a good day all round. Come on Tiger!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Donâ€™t believe his love for his children should be doubted, but were was his love for his children while he messing around? Also at the same time he was making millions through sponsorship as a clean living family man and someone to be respected and looked up to, all while lieing and cheating.
Very easy to separate his personal life from his on course abilities except you canâ€™t as they are entwined.
His behaviour lost endorsements from Gatorade, AT&T etc to the tune of over $20 million.
Obviously some Companies decided they didnâ€™t agree his personal life was seperate.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst some companies dropped him due to the negative headlines. Do we really think tiger woods was sponsored because of his family image? 

He was sponsored as his was arguably the most recognisable sportsperson on the planet.


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 14, 2019)

Was a wonderful tournament and a brilliant Sunday.

Was gutted personally as had a decent wedge on Molinari but, to see Tiger be Tiger again, in a major, was something else


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Whilst some companies dropped him due to the negative headlines. Do we really think tiger woods was sponsored because of his family image?

He was sponsored as his was arguably the most recognisable sportsperson on the planet.
		
Click to expand...

But marketed as a role model, someone children should aspire to be!

Iâ€™m a fan of his on the golf course, but you canâ€™t simply ignore his off course antics.

Both are part of him as a person.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			So pleased for TW. Been such a rollercoaster the last few years and he's proven so many people wrong with that win. *Also won me Â£50 as well*, so been a good day all round. Come on Tiger!
		
Click to expand...

Great win for both  but imagine being that fella that put down $85k for TW to win.  think it was a return of $1.2mil.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 14, 2019)

For me this was the greatest comeback of all time.

We all know how tough itâ€™s been for him,I believe it was his best victory,the strength and depth of the menâ€™s game now is so much stronger than his past Masters victories.

He looked so calm,and Iâ€™m pleased for him.

We also know about his previous antics,and whilst wrong I certainly donâ€™t know the whole story so Iâ€™m not going to condemn the man.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2019)

Has the interweb thingy imploded yet?

Fair play to Woods, thats one hell of a comeback, feel for FMol though, its a tough one for sure


----------



## User62651 (Apr 14, 2019)

Great Masters, wanted Poulter to win but he didnt quite get into the mix, happy enough TW won, rolled back the years. Glad to see he didnt blub, that Jim guy in the cabin wanted him to.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But marketed as a role model, someone children should aspire to be!

Iâ€™m a fan of his on the golf course, but you canâ€™t simply ignore his off course antics.

Both are part of him as a person.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s been sometime since Iâ€™ve paid attention to tv adverts. But I canâ€™t recall any that displayed anything other than his golf ability.

For me, I want my children to have me as a role model. They shouldnâ€™t look to sports stars for ideas of how to behave, far more of them are far from perfect in regards to morals. 

I rate the top sports stars on their ability, nit their behave. I accept that not everyone does.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Apr 14, 2019)

I reckon heâ€™d be a really interesting guy to have a few beers with actually! Not sure I wanted him to win it, but the way he went about it was so different & he won me over. His greatest ever victory Iâ€™d say. Really good Masters as usual. Thought the changes to the 5th were good, & itâ€™ll be very interesting to see if they lengthen 13 & how that will play. Strong performance from Ian Poulter deserves credit too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm not a Tiger fan, don't hate the bloke though. You have to recognise the achievement today, particularly considering his back looked to be goosed. I do still worry for his long term health on that front but hopefully he will prove me wrong on that as well.

 I missed a good chunk, travelling, but saw the last 5 holes or so. His iron control was quite superb, his driving not a factor on this course. It's bound to boost the game as a whole, he is box office. It's a shame Koepka couldn't birdie the last though, that would have made Tiger's last hole a bit more tasty.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s been sometime since Iâ€™ve paid attention to tv adverts. But I canâ€™t recall any that displayed anything other than his golf ability.

For me, I want my children to have me as a role model. They shouldnâ€™t look to sports stars for ideas of how to behave, far more of them are far from perfect in regards to morals.

I rate the top sports stars on their ability, nit their behave. I accept that not everyone does.
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s use Gatorade as an example, have a look at this advert and you tell me what market it was aimed at.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



*For me, I want my children to have me as a role model. They shouldnâ€™t look to sports stars for ideas of how to behave, far more of them are far from perfect in regards to morals.*

Click to expand...

''slow hand clap'' 

It was also fantastic to see Kultida there like the good old days cheering on her son with the gran kids.


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2019)

Good tournament,  enjoyed it.
Some may forget in his pomp Tiger would hit the front in the early rounds and never look back, I found that a borefest personally. Enjoyed today far more. Was sort of a Faldo-esque performance from him. Lurking around and keeping the score ticking over while others faltered.

Looking forward to the PGA already.


----------



## larmen (Apr 14, 2019)

Does anyone else think the weather made it more enjoyable to watch? What I mean is that becuase of the incoming bad weather they cramped all the action tightly into a European friendly time spot. No sitting around all evening complaining about slow play ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2019)

larmen said:



			Does anyone else think the weather made it more enjoyable to watch? What I mean is that becuase of the incoming bad weather they cramped all the action tightly into a European friendly time spot. No sitting around all evening complaining about slow play ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Good point tbf, 3 ballâ€™s worked well also.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2019)

Classy from Molinari


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117525892971077636
He is going to win more majors


----------



## User20205 (Apr 14, 2019)

I didnâ€™t think tiger would win another major, what do I know. His win only has to be good for the game. Itâ€™s a great story.
His off course activities donâ€™t diminish his golfing achievements.
Depends on your metric but heâ€™s in the conversation of â€˜the greatestâ€™ and heâ€™s not finished. 
It wouldnâ€™t surprise me now if he beats jacks record. Part of me wants him toðŸ‘


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

no Matter what tigers done I still respect him a lot more than someone like Paul Pogba who has all the talent in the world and spends 90% of his career phoning it in or dancing or dying his hair

Woods has always given his all. Respect


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2019)

therod said:



			I didnâ€™t think tiger would win another major, what do I know. His win only has to be good for the game. Itâ€™s a great story.
His off course activities donâ€™t diminish his golfing achievements.
Depends on your metric but heâ€™s in the conversation of â€˜the greatestâ€™ and heâ€™s not finished.
It wouldnâ€™t surprise me now if he beats jacks record. Part of me wants him toðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Safe to say heâ€™s gonna beat the pga all time winners record


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Letâ€™s use Gatorade as an example, have a look at this advert and you tell me what market it was aimed at.







Click to expand...

Had never seen that before, and fully accept thatâ€™s why they dropped him. As is their right, but his biggest sponsorship was Nike and they kept him due to what his name brings to the table. Not what his morals may or may not be.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

Do you think the companies that dropped him regret their decision? Especially after today's performance. Need send them tweets. 
Even after he lost sponsors, he gained as many back. 

Now we need Nike to turn it around and bring NikeGolf back..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Had never seen that before, and fully accept thatâ€™s why they dropped him. As is their right, but his biggest sponsorship was Nike and they kept him due to what his name brings to the table. Not what his morals may or may not be.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously different Companies have different priorities and like I said Iâ€™m a fan of his Golfing ability and imo, heâ€™s maybe the best ever, I just believe itâ€™s naive to say the both parts of his life arenâ€™t connected.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would I smash up tv ?

Anyway - when all things are considered over the last 5 years with his back that a staggering performance , others had little meltdowns but when he was faced with crucial shots he hit them and he looked fresh and calm doing it - one of the most impressive performances from him , shot into 15 and 16 - they were key for him. I never thought he could handle 4 days of major golf but proved that wrong. He rode his luck through the rounds but made sure each time he made use of it

Surprised by Molinari on the 12th and 15th some really poor shots from someone who looked solid for so long
		
Click to expand...

Great post mate!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Obviously different Companies have different priorities and like I said Iâ€™m a fan of his Golfing ability and imo, heâ€™s maybe the best ever, I just believe itâ€™s naive to say the both parts of his life arenâ€™t connected.
		
Click to expand...

All companies have the same priorities. To make money. Iâ€™d say itâ€™s naive to think otherwise. Gatorade decided the bad press wasnâ€™t worth it. Many others decided the opposite. 

I think his personal issues effected his golf, certainly. But there are numerous sports stars who have misbehaved, drinks, drugs, adultery etc who are still loved and sponsored. 

Like you said, Gatorade cost him Â£20m, I recall him having others from other sponsors that were looking to be a little more â€œlad likeâ€ with add campaigns and he refused them.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 14, 2019)

Last nine holes were great viewing.  I must admit that I never thought that we would see Tiger winning another major and credit to him for overcoming his problems.  

Had a few bob on Schauffele and he just couldn't get it going over the last four holes once he hit the lead.  Some good putts to save par but driver and irons were not quite on it at the end.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Had never seen that before, and fully accept thatâ€™s why they dropped him. As is their right, but his biggest sponsorship was Nike and they kept him due to what his name brings to the table. *Not what his morals may or may not be.*

Click to expand...

Or because of what Nike's morals are?


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 14, 2019)

People saying â€˜wouldnâ€™t have a beer with the guy etcâ€™ so not one of your mates has ever done stuff behind their partners backs?

Also did you see how many of the players were their to shake his hand and say well done..... they werenâ€™t their for Patrick reed


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Or because of what Nike's morals are?
		
Click to expand...

How many corporate companies that sponsor stars do so for anything other than exposure and commercial gain?
Multinational companies very rarely have morales at the top of their lists. 

Shareholders want profits, not a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In fairness to Woods he has seemed a bit more â€œrelaxedâ€ and calm person over the last two years , smiled a lot more and just seemed to enjoy life more and be a more likeable person . Yep what he did to his family and wife was imo disgusting along with his issues with the drinking and drugs but as with everyone people are entitled to make mistakes and rehabilitation , maybe Woods is doing that and being the best he can for his kids.

In regards the Greatest Question - if looking at results alone then itâ€™s Jack , but I would always throw in the name - Bobby Jones.
		
Click to expand...

Add Sam Snead; still leading the PGA Tour win list (just).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How many corporate companies that sponsor stars do so for anything other than exposure and commercial gain?
Multinational companies very rarely have morales at the top of their lists.

Shareholders want profits, not a warm fuzzy feeling.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, but Nike were promoting the perfect human being even after it was abundantly clear he wasn't.  Sometimes your customers will respect the right thing and the warm fuzzy feeling that gives them is reflected at the tills.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How many corporate companies that sponsor stars do so for anything other than exposure and commercial gain?
Multinational companies very rarely have morales at the top of their lists.

*Shareholders want profits, not a warm fuzzy feeling*.
		
Click to expand...

Some decided not at any cost.

https://gsm.ucdavis.edu/news-release/tiger-woods-scandal-cost-shareholders-12-billion


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			With respect, he (Tiger) never once lied to me, cheated  on me and like any other sports star, what goes in in their personal life is nothing to do with me and of no interest to me.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't he; he & Nike were happy to promote Tiger as Mr. Clean whilst he obviously wasn't.  Ergo, he lied.  He is using his image to endorse goods in an attempt to get you to buy them.  Doesn't sound like a porky to you?  It does to me.

That doesn't mean I cannot respect his ability as a golfer.  But he falls considerably short as a role mode.  Yes, I accept others do, but we aren't talking about others, we are talking about Tiger.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			But he falls considerably short as a role mode. .
		
Click to expand...

Millions of people took up the game because of Tiger, not despite him. The game has been dying on it's feet since his fall from the game, do you think that's purely a coincidence, do you think all those that have left the game left because he was pumping the odd woman here and there or possibly because he was no longer at the top of his game. 

One cannot deny he is the biggest thing that has ever happened to the game of golf, number have proved, viewing figures have proved it, tv advertisers will have been having wet dreams on his comeback to the top of the game.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 14, 2019)

I think itâ€™s a little disingenuous to drag up his previous indiscretions. He pulled off one of the greatest comeback victories in golf. Itâ€™s one of the greatest stories in golf, itâ€™s what the sport is all about. 
Itâ€™s a little salty to bring up his previous, well documented indiscretions imo


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Some decided not at any cost.

https://gsm.ucdavis.edu/news-release/tiger-woods-scandal-cost-shareholders-12-billion

Click to expand...

 Tbf mate the first line estimates losses of between 5-12billion, thatâ€™s quite some range. Not sure how much credit something with such wide estimates deserves. Also thatâ€™s been based on company values. So whilst it may have meant they made less money, I could see whether it said they actually lost money. 



Blue in Munich said:



			Didn't he; he & Nike were happy to promote Tiger as Mr. Clean whilst he obviously wasn't.  Ergo, he lied.  He is using his image to endorse goods in an attempt to get you to buy them.  Doesn't sound like a porky to you?  It does to me.

That doesn't mean I cannot respect his ability as a golfer.  But he falls considerably short as a role mode.  Yes, I accept others do, but we aren't talking about others, we are talking about Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

I have already agreed he may not be an ideal role model. My only differing thought is that I donâ€™t expect sports stars to be role models. 

Like mentioned before, I donâ€™t recall any family adds which used him as the prefect husband or dad. Donâ€™t get me wrong, I can see how companies would hardly use the image can now all have of him in an add campaign. I just donâ€™t really think too many people buy a product because of the persons personal image, theyâ€™ll do so beciase of how good they are at the thing theyâ€™re famous for. Anyways this is massively off track now. Letâ€™s save it for if he overtakes Snead and or Jack and then total,wins might not be debatable....


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 14, 2019)

Tiger? 
Great golf, great achievement, great sporting comeback! Well done.
But he's still a git.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 14, 2019)

Really enjoyed watching the last 9 today with it being in 3 balls. Made the action seem a lot closer between all the players at the top as they were actually closer on the course too.

Loved the bit where Koepka was about to tee off on 17, but he had to stop as the crowd could see Tigers shot on 16.  The crowd then wouldnâ€™t settle so he just cracked on and smashed his drive straight down the middle.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Millions of people took up the game because of Tiger, not despite him. The game has been dying on it's feet since his fall from the game, do you think that's purely a coincidence, do you think all those that have left the game left because he was pumping the odd woman here and there or possibly because he was no longer at the top of his game.

One cannot deny he is the biggest thing that has ever happened to the game of golf, number have proved, viewing figures have proved it, tv advertisers will have been having wet dreams on his comeback to the top of the game.
		
Click to expand...

The game was way more dead and buried till Arnie blitzed it. Can't deny Tiger is the man of his time but he's no better than any number of number 1's of their time too.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Millions of people took up the game because of Tiger, not despite him. The game has been dying on it's feet since his fall from the game, do you think that's purely a coincidence, do you think all those that have left the game left because he was pumping the odd woman here and there or possibly because he was no longer at the top of his game.

One cannot deny he is the biggest thing that has ever happened to the game of golf, number have proved, viewing figures have proved it, tv advertisers will have been having wet dreams on his comeback to the top of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m pretty sure itâ€™s been proven that tigers popularity has nothing to do with participation. It does increase viewing figs but not playing noâ€™s


----------



## lobthewedge (Apr 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add Sam Snead; still leading the PGA Tour win list (just).
		
Click to expand...

All greats but still think Ben Hogan takes the title.Hogan also gets the nod for greatest comeback of all time with his 1950 us open win. 

Smashed by a bus, broken pelvis, collarbone, ribs and ankle. Nearly dies from a blood clot and doctors question if he will ever walk again let alone play golf. Just over a year later he wins the us open? Thatâ€™s a comeback!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2019)

therod said:



			I think itâ€™s a little disingenuous to drag up his previous indiscretions. He pulled off one of the greatest comeback victories in golf. Itâ€™s one of the greatest stories in golf, itâ€™s what the sport is all about.
Itâ€™s a little salty to bring up his previous, well documented indiscretions imo
		
Click to expand...

Nobody doubts his golfing ability, but the â€œlook at what a loving father he isâ€ rubbish is what grinds, obviously his kids werenâ€™t his priority when he was lying to their mother.
Having a different moral compass doesnâ€™t make us wrong, just like it doesnâ€™t make those who choose to ignore his past right.


----------



## lobthewedge (Apr 14, 2019)

To get back on topic......

Great tournament, gutted for molinari, but well done tiger, thoroughly deserved victory.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			The game was way more dead and buried till Arnie blitzed it.
		
Click to expand...

Arnie was before my time


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Millions of people took up the game because of Tiger, not despite him. The game has been dying on it's feet since his fall from the game, do you think that's purely a coincidence, do you think all those that have left the game left because he was pumping the odd woman here and there or possibly because he was no longer at the top of his game.

One cannot deny he is the biggest thing that has ever happened to the game of golf, number have proved, viewing figures have proved it, tv advertisers will have been having wet dreams on his comeback to the top of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Millions taking up the game because of him and dying because of his fall from Grace ?! 

Really ? Do you not think a touch overboard there - him playing does increase people watching but participation- think you maybe a long way off there


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

lobthewedge said:



			All greats but still think Ben Hogan takes the title.Hogan also gets the nod for greatest comeback of all time with his 1950 us open win.

Smashed by a bus, broken pelvis, collarbone, ribs and ankle. Nearly dies from a blood clot and doctors question if he will ever walk again let alone play golf. Just over a year later he wins the us open? Thatâ€™s a comeback!
		
Click to expand...

No argument with that.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Nobody doubts his golfing ability, but the â€œlook at what a loving father he isâ€ rubbish is what grinds, obviously his kids werenâ€™t his priority when he was lying to their mother.
Having a different moral compass doesnâ€™t make us wrong, just like it doesnâ€™t make those who choose to ignore his past right.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but what has any of that got to do with his win today?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Arnie was before my time 

Click to expand...

And mine, but try reading up on the state of the game back then. Rather than a blinkered "Tiger is a god," you might just educate yourself.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Millions of people took up the game because of Tiger, not despite him. The game has been dying on it's feet since his fall from the game, do you think that's purely a coincidence, do you think all those that have left the game left because he was pumping the odd woman here and there or possibly because he was no longer at the top of his game.

One cannot deny he is the biggest thing that has ever happened to the game of golf, number have proved, viewing figures have proved it, tv advertisers will have been having wet dreams on his comeback to the top of the game.
		
Click to expand...

His fall from the game has also coincided with world wide austerity issues.  Not one person I know who has left a golf club has done it because Tiger's game went south; they left because of financial issues.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 14, 2019)

Absolutely fantastic. Recorded it earlier today and just watched it. That lag putt on 9 was sensational.

Just for the people questioning his integrity and morals. I think the statistic is that 50% of the people you know cheat on their partners.

I remember tiger talking to the media when he was just breaking through and he was so enthusiastic and engaging. I think the media broke him over the years. Latterly he has become more balanced and is now as happy as he was back then. I think there's more to come.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			Absolutely fantastic. Recorded it earlier today and just watched it. That lag putt on 9 was sensational.

Just for the people questioning his integrity and morals.* I think the statistic is that 50% of the people you know cheat on their partners.*

I remember tiger talking to the media when he was just breaking through and he was so enthusiastic and engaging. I think the media broke him over the years. Latterly he has become more balanced and is now as happy as he was back then. I think there's more to come.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that he cheats on his partner is between him & his partner, it's none of my business; that is, until they start promoting stuff based on a squeaky clean image that they don't actually have.  The percentage of people doing it is neither here nor there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2019)

Im absolutely delighted for Tiger, ive lost Â£500 on Molinari but this is a massive victory for Tiger, probably his greatest acheivement after his injuries.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The fact that he cheats on his partner is between him & his partner, it's none of my business; that is, until they start promoting stuff based on a squeaky clean image that they don't actually have.  The percentage of people doing it is neither here nor there.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ Every sportsman who is endorsed is 'squeaky clean'. Only 50% of them are humping someone that isn't their partner.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Letâ€™s use Gatorade as an example, have a look at this advert and you tell me what market it was aimed at.







Click to expand...

Oh bore off, one of the greatest sporting comebacks of all time and you bring up an advert and his endorsements from a decade ago ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 14, 2019)

Pretty poor show attacking his personal life now that they can't question his golfing ability. 

I think this years Masters has been a phenomenal spectacle and really throws golf back into the limelight. The Tiger factor really enhances viewing and interest. Absolutely delighted for him. I also believe it showed that despite how good some golfers are they are simply not Tiger class when the heat is on.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Pretty poor show attacking his personal life now that they can't question his golfing ability.

I think this years Masters has been a phenomenal spectacle and really throws golf back into the limelight. The Tiger factor really enhances viewing and interest. Absolutely delighted for him. I also believe it showed that despite how good some golfers are they are simply not Tiger class when the heat is on.
		
Click to expand...

Jealousy.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 14, 2019)

Can anyone find/show any of these ads or promotions that supposedly highlights TW as a squeaky clean wholesome family man? 
Most of the things I see Tiger promoting heavily revolves around his job. Doing golf things. Unless I'm missing the wholesome message the companies are trying to get across.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2019)

I certainly think that he was prepared to win thise one. Carnoustie he had a chance but it almost came as a shock to him.

On the 12th tee he backed his putting and from then.on seemed.to be back to the zoned in tiger we've all seen for years. Certainly a calmness that not many else had.

Having watched pretty much every shot of his as well as the playing partners of his, he could easily have shot lower on the first day, where as others have scrambled and got the most out of their rounds..


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Pretty poor show attacking his personal life now that they can't question his golfing ability.

I think this years Masters has been a phenomenal spectacle and really throws golf back into the limelight. The Tiger factor really enhances viewing and interest. Absolutely delighted for him. I also believe it showed that despite how good some golfers are they are simply not Tiger class when the heat is on.
		
Click to expand...

Before the masters it was all that tiger hasnâ€™t got it anymore

Now heâ€™s won they switch to picking his personal life apart instead 

Class


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Pretty poor show attacking his personal life now that they can't question his golfing ability.

I think this years Masters has been a phenomenal spectacle and really throws golf back into the limelight. The Tiger factor really enhances viewing and interest. Absolutely delighted for him. I also believe it showed that despite how good some golfers are they are simply not Tiger class when the heat is on.
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			Before the masters it was all that tiger hasnâ€™t got it anymore

Now heâ€™s won they switch to picking his personal life apart instead

Class
		
Click to expand...

His personal life is not being picked apart, it's been well documented.  It's come up because of the debate about whether or not he is the greatest golfer of all time.  Some people are prepared to overlook the indiscretions and judge him purely on his golfing ability, others among us consider that there is more to golf and life, and therefore aren't prepared to overlook the indiscretions when making their judgement on who they consider to be the greatest.

I don't think anyone has suggested he can't play the game & to suggest otherwise is a little disingenuous.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 15, 2019)

As an old'n who's played through injury I was just delighted to see Tiger show that he is possibly the GOAT, and when you consider the quality of golfers around today I thought it's amazing that he could not only play golf again but to win st the highest level. I dont care what he does in his other life, there are plenty of sports people who aren't life role models but to win the Masters after all he's been through is utterly amazing ðŸ˜


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 15, 2019)

It was pretty exciting TV viewing for a round of golf. Never been a Tiger fan, certainly not a fan of the man, but you have to admire his ability on a golfing front. After the back and health issues he has been through,  the comeback is a pretty amazing story. Still won't make me like him as a person, but I have to respect the determination and the way he put his game back together in order to win another major.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

Brilliant viewing and some in the media calling it the greatest comeback since Muhammed Ali. I really don't care about what he did off the course and who he lied to. How many guys at your club do you think have or are doing the dirty, or have taken drugs/are drinking too much and does it really make a difference to them rocking up in the roll up, playing and having a laugh? 

It was great to watch and the early start and three balls worked although unless the weather intervenes we won't see it again next year as I can't see it appealing to the domestic TV market being shown that early. Great for the game also as there will be a host of juniors that will only have heard of Woods, perhaps seen the re-runs and only really know about the injuries and bad stuff and can now see him back to his best. That has to be inspirational and I hope we can see a pick up at junior level on the back of this


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Brilliant viewing and some in the media calling it the greatest comeback since Muhammed Ali. I really don't care about what he did off the course and who he lied to. How many guys at your club do you think have or are doing the dirty, or have taken drugs/are drinking too much and does it really make a difference to them rocking up in the roll up, playing and having a laugh?

It was great to watch and the early start and three balls worked although unless the weather intervenes we won't see it again next year as I can't see it appealing to the domestic TV market being shown that early. Great for the game also as there will be a host of juniors that will only have heard of Woods, perhaps seen the re-runs and only really know about the injuries and bad stuff and can now see him back to his best. That has to be inspirational and I hope we can see a pick up at junior level on the back of this
		
Click to expand...

The time was perfect for youngsters both sides of the pond to view the round

Maybe itâ€™s something they should consider for all events!


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Apr 15, 2019)

Not a Tiger fan, wasn't really when he was at his peak, but have to say he played some wonderful golf. When he did miss, it was always in the right areas.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2019)

One of the greatest sporting spectacles of recent times... Tough to watch Frankie fall apart and not go on to secure another major... Great to see so many others putting up a serious challenge to take the win... Pleasing to see an 'old stager' hang on in there long enough for a another Master's win that many believed was no longer in him...

Great afternoon...


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Apr 15, 2019)

Pretty poor coverage on the whole. The music absolutely cringeworthy!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Oh bore off, one of the greatest sporting comebacks of all time and you bring up an advert and his endorsements from a decade ago ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´
		
Click to expand...

I take it you have a difficulty following conversations! 
Feel free to post anywhere were people have denied his golfing ability or his victory yesterday.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 15, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			One of the greatest sporting spectacles of recent times... *Tough to watch Frankie fall apart *and not go on to secure another major... Great to see so many others putting up a serious challenge to take the win... Pleasing to see an 'old stager' hang on in there long enough for a another Master's win that many believed was no longer in him...

Great afternoon...
		
Click to expand...

I dont see it like that, he fininshed -11 and was +2 on the day, played the first 11 very well. Tiger had very lucky breaks at 13 and 10 or 11 getting lines of sight after poor tee shots.
Molinari should have played for the bunkers on 12, that was his one mistake, he didn't mishit it, the wind swirls, he went for the flag and he was a few feet short due to wind. He birdied 13 I think straight after so the head hadn't gone. No way did the wheels come off like Rory in 2010 was it?
With 15 he looked like a safe 5 but caught a branch, not a mishit or chunk, bit of bad luck after getting out of position from tee and slightly overhitting the shot back into play. Hadn't clipped the branch he could easily have forced the play off.

Ifs buts and maybes now but not a choke imo.


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			The game was way more dead and buried till Arnie blitzed it. Can't deny Tiger is the man of his time *but he's no better than any number of number 1's of their time too*.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really believe that ?


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2019)

Last two groups, 4 out of the last 6 people double bogey 12 being greedy and going for the flag. Bet they are all looking back at that hole and thinking what if.....

No doubt helped that Molli had already gone in the water. Tiger edged his bets, stayed patience and played safe with the sensible shot to the middle of the green.

Amazing to watch him win a major again.


----------



## larmen (Apr 15, 2019)

DRW said:



			Last two groups, 4 out of the last 6 people double bogey 12 being greedy and going for the flag. Bet they are all looking back at that hole and thinking what if.....

No doubt helped that Molli had already gone in the water. Tiger edged his bets, stayed patience and played safe with the sensible shot to the middle of the green.

Amazing to watch him win a major again.
		
Click to expand...

They were all playing for the win. Imagine laying up and because of that missing on the win, would probably feel worse for them. The whole 'honour thing' of going 1st is not necessarily an advantage.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2019)

DRW said:



			Last two groups, 4 out of the last 6 people double bogey 12 being greedy and going for the flag. Bet they are all looking back at that hole and thinking what if.....

No doubt helped that Molli had already gone in the water. Tiger edged his bets, stayed patience and played safe with the sensible shot to the middle of the green.

Amazing to watch him win a major again.
		
Click to expand...

They all had to go for it bar mollerani.. he could have laid up and maintained his advantage .. mistake there

The rest had to go as their chasing


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

Ver


Blue in Munich said:



			But it wasn't just 2 bad shots, unfortunately he was off all afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Very unlike Molinari as well.


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2019)

I really felt for Molinari especially the second time he dunked it wet after it hit the tree

The 12th was where it opened up to everyone to make their case to win, the 16th is where Tiger shut the door & his subsequent tee shot on 17th was just superb  



larmen said:



			They were all playing for the win. Imagine laying up and because of that missing on the win, would probably feel worse for them. *The whole 'honour thing' of going 1st is not necessarily an advantage*.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, although it totally helped Tiger to be first away on 16th and pile it on


----------



## Carpfather1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Glad to see tiger do it ,Iâ€™ve been a long term tiger fan since I was kid (grew up watching him)it goes to show how good he is when you look at his 6 th in the world golf ranking .
Tiger has played in 40 events while Johnson and co all 47ect give tiger another 7 events and I think he would be pushing for number 1 again the closest to him really is koepka as he has only played 44 events


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2019)

larmen said:



			They were all playing for the win. Imagine laying up and because of that missing on the win, would probably feel worse for them. The whole 'honour thing' of going 1st is not necessarily an advantage.
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			They all had to go for it bar mollerani.. he could have laid up and maintained his advantage .. mistake there

The rest had to go as their chasing
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mean to suggest to lay up, why would they lay up, there are not hackers

They should have gone middle of the green, the 12th is always to a risky hole to go for that right pin, go in the water and you are looking at a double. Put it in the middle and putt for a safe par or if lucky a birdie or if not a great shot at worse a bogey.

Plenty of other birdie/eagle chances after 12 that are unlikely to end in a double if you get it wrong.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 15, 2019)

If watching the Masters for the last 29 years has taught me anything, it is that you don't chase the Sunday pin on the 12th hole.
You take a (relatively) stress free par and run to the next hole.

The chasing is done on the par 5's


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 15, 2019)

JamesR said:



			If watching the Masters for the last 29 years has taught me anything, it is that you don't chase the Sunday pin on the 12th hole.
You take a (relatively) stress free par and run to the next hole.

The chasing is done on the par 5's
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what Tiger did.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 15, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			His personal life is not being picked apart, it's been well documented.  It's come up because of the debate about whether or not he is the greatest golfer of all time.  Some people are prepared to overlook the indiscretions and judge him purely on his golfing ability, others among us consider that there is more to golf and life, and therefore aren't prepared to overlook the indiscretions when making their judgement on who they consider to be the greatest.

I don't think anyone has suggested he can't play the game & to suggest otherwise is a little disingenuous.
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest that everyone has little secrets and indiscretions in their past regardless of who you are, most people just don't have their lives played out and scrutinized by the press. What Tiger did was wrong and he had admitted that, move on with it. 

You can only beat someone with a stick for so long before that stick breaks.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 15, 2019)

DRW said:



			Last two groups, 4 out of the last 6 people double bogey 12 being greedy and going for the flag. Bet they are all looking back at that hole and thinking what if.....

No doubt helped that Molli had already gone in the water. Tiger edged his bets, stayed patience and played safe with the sensible shot to the middle of the green.

Amazing to watch him win a major again.
		
Click to expand...

I think a big advantage for Tiger playing after Molinari there. There was obviously a big breeze that wasn't evident on the ground. But if Frankie had stuck it in to 6 or 8 feet, then Tiger would have had to play the same shot. I'm sure Frankie would have happily drawn lots there to see who went 1st, rather than having the honour.

Molinari had a 2 shot lead at that point and _should_ have played the shot over the bunker. The theory being, it's a shorter carry and if you are short then likely to only be in the bunker and the worst you can make is  4.

Be very interesting to see how Tiger goes from here. I was certainly of the camp that I didn't think he'd win another major, or even a full field tour event. There's too many other good players around and it was likely there would always be someone one shot better than him. Augusta was always going to be the venue for him though, given wide fairways and the premium on approach play as opposed to driving or putting.

Expectations have now ramped up massively for Tiger. This could definitely help him if he can get the fear factor back.

Also immense to see Tiger really getting into the victory and being deliriously happy. This is definitely a fair criticism of him in the past that he was a bit robotic and his reaction was more of 'just another day at the office' - especially making a 2 putt bogey to win by 1. Couldn't help but smile at the sporting achievement, even though I'm not a huge Tiger fan.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			I dont see it like that, he fininshed -11 and was +2 on the day, played the first 11 very well. Tiger had very lucky breaks at 13 and 10 or 11 getting lines of sight after poor tee shots.
Molinari should have played for the bunkers on 12, that was his one mistake, he didn't mishit it, the wind swirls, he went for the flag and he was a few feet short due to wind. He birdied 13 I think straight after so the head hadn't gone. No way did the wheels come off like Rory in 2010 was it?
With 15 he looked like a safe 5 but caught a branch, not a mishit or chunk, bit of bad luck after getting out of position from tee and slightly overhitting the shot back into play. Hadn't clipped the branch he could easily have forced the play off.

Ifs buts and maybes now but not a choke imo.
		
Click to expand...

For me, sadly, he looked a bit overwhelmed by the occasion... When the cameras zoomed in on him he had the look of a little boy that's lost his mum...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

Good point about the fear factor. It will never go back to what it was in his pomp where it appeared at times that if he was leading into the final round everyone was playing for 2nd. I think though if he's in the hunt in other majors and PGA events, some will look over their shoulders, and a bit like Molinari chasing the flag at 12, play inappropriate shots. Experience, especially around Augusta is crucial and Woods has it in spades. I think Molinari will come back bigger and stronger next year and it wouldn't surprise me to see him come close to retaining the Open. A man who seems to have found something inside himself along with a stronger all round game


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 15, 2019)

Good morning everyone.....what a Sunday finish. Not gonna lie but the scenes after the final putt bought tears to my eyes.

Haters still got the bitter salty taste's in their mouths? May I suggest chewing gum


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 15, 2019)

Tiger!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point about the fear factor. It will never go back to what it was in his pomp where it appeared at times that if he was leading into the final round everyone was playing for 2nd. I think though if he's in the hunt in other majors and PGA events, some will look over their shoulders, and a bit like Molinari chasing the flag at 12, play inappropriate shots. Experience, especially around Augusta is crucial and Woods has it in spades. I think Molinari will come back bigger and stronger next year and it wouldn't surprise me to see him come close to retaining the Open. A man who seems to have found something inside himself along with a stronger all round game
		
Click to expand...

In his interview afterwards Molinari said heâ€™d watched Simpson play an 8I and go through the back, he hit his 8I shot and the wind got up through the trees, he got a birdie on the next hole to get one shot back, he said it was the 15th that cost him the most.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 15, 2019)

It would have been interesting if Koepka had rolled in his birdie putt on 18.

Thought Tiger looked a nervous wreck on 18. Poor tee shot, 2nd shot looked like a complete mishit. Was half expecting him to miss the second putt, but glad he sunk it.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			In his interview afterwards Molinari said heâ€™d watched Simpson play an 8I and go through the back, he hit his 8I shot and the wind got up through the trees, he got a birdie on the next hole to get one shot back, he said it was the 15th that cost him the most.
		
Click to expand...

Err, no he didn't. He said he clubbed it right but didn't hit the shot hard enough. 

How would he have known what club Webb Simpson used?!


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			It would have been interesting if Koepka had rolled in his birdie putt on 18.

Thought Tiger looked a nervous wreck on 18. Poor tee shot, 2nd shot looked like a complete mishit. Was half expecting him to miss the second putt, but glad he sunk it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, I think in his head he was still very much _game on_ when playing 17 but his 18 tee shot was poor and 2nd even worse (but I suspect he knew by the time he hit the 2nd that a 5 would be enough but the sound of the strike sure made me wince)


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 15, 2019)

People that know ..........anyone notice how when TW went to greet the other players, Koepka immediately went to stand in front of his girlfriend Jena....  #insidejoke


----------



## User20204 (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm surprised the haters haven't mentioned it's the smallest field of all the majors so let's see how good he is when there is a full field ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## User20204 (Apr 15, 2019)

Slab said:



			Agree, I think in his head he was still very much _game on_ when playing 17 but his 18 tee shot was poor and 2nd even worse (but I suspect he knew by the time he hit the 2nd that a 5 would be enough but the sound of the strike sure made me wince)
		
Click to expand...

He said in his press conference that he hit his second shot exactly how he wanted to given where he was off the tee.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 15, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'm surprised the haters haven't mentioned it's the smallest field of all the majors so let's see how good he is when there is a full field ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Why would it make you a â€˜haterâ€™ to point out a fact?
Iâ€™m looking forward to see how tiger goes at bethpage and pebble beach.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 15, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'm surprised the haters haven't mentioned it's the smallest field of all the majors so let's see how good he is when there is a full field ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He's still proved nothing to me, he won a glorified invitational, big deal. I'm definitely interested to see if he can still do it when he has to overcome a proper field and take on Ryan Fox, Alexander Bjork, Adam Hadwin and Lucas Glover, that'll be the real test.


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			He said in his press conference that he hit his second shot exactly how he wanted to given where he was off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

That's a surprise I didn't know. I often tell my PP's that the skimmer that bounced off two trees was exactly how I wanted to hit it but I don't think they always believe me  

It definitely sounded funny when he hit it (just like Molinari's tee shot on 12 sounded a tiny bit fat to my ears) Maybe its just my hearing that's shot


----------



## User20205 (Apr 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			He's still proved nothing to me, he won a glorified invitational, big deal. I'm definitely interested to see if he can still do it when he has to overcome a proper field and take on Ryan Fox, Alexander Bjork, Adam Hadwin and Lucas Glover, that'll be the real test. 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s this kind of post that polarises opinion on Tiger. Iâ€™m pleased for him & the game as a whole. Itâ€™s great exposure, Iâ€™m hoping for the prize money trickle down to reach our monthly medal.
I reckon if he wins another major it will be an awesome achievement. To beat the young good pros on tour now surpasses  a lot of things he done previously


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'm surprised the haters haven't mentioned it's the smallest field of all the majors so let's see how good he is when there is a full field ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




Dan2501 said:



			He's still proved nothing to me, he won a glorified invitational, big deal. I'm definitely interested to see if he can still do it when he has to overcome a proper field and take on Ryan Fox, Alexander Bjork, Adam Hadwin and Lucas Glover, that'll be the real test. 

Click to expand...

These are perfect examples of the nonsense that gets spouted just because some people are critical of Woods or donâ€™t think the sun shines out of his rear end . No one on here has displayed any level of â€œhatredâ€ towards Woods - anything critical has been factual , relevant and posted respectfully- unless someone wants to point out something different 

Itâ€™s prob worse reading the overbearing nonsense from the â€œloversâ€ who believe he can do no wrong , try and dismiss previous incidents and there is nothing wrong with his game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s prob worse reading the overbearing nonsense from the â€œloversâ€ who believe he can do no wrong , try and dismiss previous incidents and there is nothing wrong with his game.
		
Click to expand...

Why are those incidents in his private life relevant to what he achieved? How many people do you think at work and at your club may also have affairs and other stuff they would rather didn't get divulged and have made mistakes? Pretty sure most of his game was in fine working order or he wouldn't have posted the winning score. You can't go around Augusta and play badly and get away with it, certainly not over 72 holes. The challenge comes in being competitive and in the mix in other majors. 

Not your post I know, but I bet Woods is quaking in fear at the onslaught Ryan Fox, Alexander Bjork, Adam Hadwin and Lucas Glover are going to throw. Where are they in the rankings? Hardly the golfing big guns


----------



## User20205 (Apr 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not your post I know, but I bet Woods is quaking in fear at the onslaught Ryan Fox, Alexander Bjork, Adam Hadwin and Lucas Glover are going to throw. Where are they in the rankings? Hardly the golfing big guns
		
Click to expand...

Re read the post again Homer, itâ€™s sarcastic.
Re his private life, to judge his golfing achievements through that is a nonsense. 
He can be both a golfing superhero and a flawed human being, many of us are ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

therod said:



			He can be both a golfing superhero and a flawed human being, many of us are ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I agree but many seem to think the two are somehow linked and that the flaws in the private life somehow have a relevance to the greatness he's produced in golf. As you say many of us are flawed (I know I am) and I've done stuff I deeply regret but it doesn't detract from what I've been able to achieve in things like my career and the friendships I have. I think the youngsters who watched this weekend and who never really knew Woods in his prime and then the epic fall from grace, won't care about what he's done historically (probably before they were born) and will just want to emulate him.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			These are perfect examples of the nonsense that gets spouted just because some people are critical of Woods or donâ€™t think the sun shines out of his rear end . *No one* on here has displayed any level of â€œhatredâ€ towards Woods - anything critical has been factual , relevant and posted respectfully- unless someone wants to point out something different

Itâ€™s prob worse reading the overbearing nonsense from the â€œloversâ€ who believe he can do no wrong , try and dismiss previous incidents and there is nothing wrong with his game.
		
Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			I hate him sooo much
		
Click to expand...

OK!! Whatever you say.  

What Homer rightly mentions above, how is his private life and past discretion's got to do with anything that transpired last night. (crap that happened over 10 years ago). Haters will always hate and find any ways or excuses to diminish this extraordinary feat. 

And yet time and time again, TW just proves the lot of you haters wrong. Can't chip, can't putt, can't drive, never win again nevermind a Major blah blah blah!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Err, no he didn't. He said he clubbed it right but didn't hit the shot hard enough.

How would he have known what club Webb Simpson used?!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies on the Simpson one, just watched it back on record, it was McGinley talking straight after the Molinari interview and Iâ€™d got them mixed up.
Molinari did say 15th was more costly than 12 in his opinion as 13 & 14 are reasonable birdie chancers, which was what I was trying to put across in the reply to Homer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			OK!! Whatever you say. 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s Cam - he is South African - he doesnâ€™t know his left from his right - but itâ€™s clear the hater tag is aimed towards people that are critical 




			What Homer rightly mentions above, how is his private life and past discretion's got to do with anything that transpired last night. (crap that happened over 10 years ago). Haters will always hate and find any ways or excuses to diminish this extraordinary feat.
		
Click to expand...

People werenâ€™t using his personal life indiscretions to try and diminish his achievements last night - they were posted when someone used them as a reason why they wonâ€™t consider to be the GOAT because they believe his image is part of that tag - â€œhaters will always hateâ€ - just a juvenile statement normally made when people donâ€™t have a response to valid critical points made 




			And yet time and time again, TW just proves the lot of you haters wrong. Can't chip, can't putt, can't drive, never win again nevermind a Major blah blah blah!
		
Click to expand...

Time and time again ? Really- thatâ€™s his first major in 11 years , his second Comp win in about 4 years is it ? 

And people will provide an opinion and as with many others sometimes opinions get proven wrong - that doesnâ€™t mean people arenâ€™t entitled to post them and it also shouldnâ€™t mean they get juvenile responses .


----------



## JamesR (Apr 15, 2019)

Only thing to say re: his indiscretions is that, if you portray yourself one way, and then are found to be wanting in that, people may turn against you for it. Just like Kucher, not being the good old boy he & the media have made out over the years.

Plus, in having his kids there, and talking about them in the presser, is a reminder that their Mum isn't there, and we all know why.

But personally I couldn't give a crap about his personal life. His golf is all that matters to me!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree but many seem to think the two are somehow linked and that the flaws in the private life somehow have a relevance to the greatness he's produced in golf. As you say many of us are flawed (I know I am) and I've done stuff I deeply regret but it doesn't detract from what I've been able to achieve in things like my career and the friendships I have. I think the youngsters who watched this weekend and who never really knew Woods in his prime and then the epic fall from grace, won't care about what he's done historically (probably before they were born) and will just want to emulate him.
		
Click to expand...

You are missing the point, nobody, absolutely nobody has slated his ability or what heâ€™s done on a golf course.

Whether you agree or not, the Worldâ€™s top Sports People, male or female, individual or team, are in the media spotlight, they accept hundreds, thousands or even millions of pounds to endorse products based on their Sporting image.

To think they are not linked is naive, how many times have we seen top sports people say or behave in such a way outside of their sporting arena it has impacted on their career.

Wereâ€™s the line between public and personal life? Unfortunately for some there isnâ€™t a line, and thatâ€™s the cost of the fame and fortune.

Whatâ€™s the message to youngsters? (as you mentioned them)
Work hard put the hours in, be the best. But then if you reach the top, if you wish to lie and cheat and hurt the ones you love the most and do want you want, itâ€™s ok because your good at your sport.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 15, 2019)

Slab said:



			Agree, I think in his head he was still very much _game on_ when playing 17 but his 18 tee shot was poor and 2nd even worse (but I suspect he knew by the time he hit the 2nd that a 5 would be enough but the sound of the strike sure made me wince)
		
Click to expand...

He hit it short right on purpose because he knew that if he over cut it, it was a simple pitch on and 2 putts. He did a 45 minute press interview where he answers stuff like this


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			â€œhaters will always hateâ€ - just a juvenile statement normally made when people donâ€™t have a response to valid critical points made



Time and time again ? Really- thatâ€™s his first major in 11 years , his second Comp win in about 4 years is it ?.
		
Click to expand...

And how many of those 11 years was he was truly injured? 

Read what i wrote, they scoffed when he got the yips. Guess what, he worked hard and now his chipping/scrambling is right up there with best. 
He drove like a ''dingdong'' end and now importantly has it mostly under control.
Now won the Tour Championship and a Major.

So yeah he has proved you haters wrong time and time again. Lets face it, whilst he was struggling I expect the few were happy about it.
The winning amount has no relevance to what i posted.


----------



## Piece (Apr 15, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			He hit it short right on purpose because he knew that if he over cut it, it was a simple pitch on and 2 putts. He did a 45 minute press interview where he answers stuff like this
		
Click to expand...

Think about it for a bit. With that second shot, most of us hackers and other tour pros would have gone for the green in spectacular style. Was it worth it? A big fat no. He could have blasted miles left with a double cross; he could have left himself a really bad bunker lie, both sides of the green; or slashed it with an over slice way right, leaving a hard chip over a bunker and down hill lie. What he left himself was a nice simple chip (for his level!) between the bunkers. Course management beyond most of us, is what I say.


----------



## Piece (Apr 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			The game was way more dead and buried till Arnie blitzed it. *Can't deny Tiger is the man of his time but he's no better than any number of number 1's of their time too*.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll admit, that has made me giggle.


----------



## Chris1967 (Apr 15, 2019)

Amazing that Woodâ€™s ex forgave him years ago and they remain good friends and share responsibilities of the two kids etc, but folk on internet forums and in general canâ€™t seem to forgive him and keep going  on about what he did ,even if itâ€™s nearly a decade ago, fgs


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 15, 2019)

Piece said:



			Think about it for a bit. With that second shot, most of us hackers and other tour pros would have gone for the green in spectacular style. Was it worth it? A big fat no. He could have blasted miles left with a double cross; he could have left himself a really bad bunker lie, both sides of the green; or slashed it with an over slice way right, leaving a hard chip over a bunker and down hill lie. What he left himself was a nice simple chip (for his level!) between the bunkers. Course management beyond most of us, is what I say.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know why he hit it, he picked a club that was short of the bunker and over cut it, he knew he would either get up and down or at worst make 5 and that's what happened. I think he could have hit it on the green but didn't want to run the risk of not cutting it enough and short siding himself. The tee shot was unlucky it sort of bounced right


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 15, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			He hit it short right on purpose because he knew that if he over cut it, it was a simple pitch on and 2 putts. He did a 45 minute press interview where he answers stuff like this
		
Click to expand...

he was 167 from the pin, hit an 8 iron and ended up 30-40 yards short and well right. He gave the 8 a fair wallop. Looked a bad shot to me - surely if he just wanted to lay up short he would have hit a wedge?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Time and time again ? Really- thatâ€™s his first major in 11 years , his second Comp win in about 4 years is it ?

And people will provide an opinion and as with many others sometimes opinions get proven wrong - that doesnâ€™t mean people arenâ€™t entitled to post them and it also shouldnâ€™t mean they get juvenile responses .
		
Click to expand...

2nd win in 6 years (his last win before the Tour Championship was 2013); or to put it another way, his 2nd win in his last 8 starts.

Just checked OWGR and he's not missed a cut since Shinnecock, and since that MC he's played 15 events, won 2 of them and had 7 top 10s. Playing some world class golf. Won't be long till he's back to #1 at this rate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			And how many of those 11 years was he was truly injured?

Read what i wrote, they scoffed when he got the yips. Guess what, he worked hard and now his chipping/scrambling is right up there with best.
He drove like a ''dingdong'' end and now importantly has it mostly under control.
Now won the Tour Championship and a Major.

So yeah he has proved you haters wrong time and time again. Lets face it, whilst he was struggling I expect the few were happy about it.
The winning amount has no relevance to what i posted.
		
Click to expand...

Again there it is - â€œyou hatersâ€ , itâ€™s just juvenile.

I donâ€™t hate Woods , why would I ? And I suspect thatâ€™s valid for everyone 

Just because people are critical of Woods doesnâ€™t make them a hater and when the response is made it adds nothing. 

People will be critical of Woods - there is nothing wrong with that , if you canâ€™t handle that maybe the forum not the best place to be. People are critical of every single golfer out there - Rory has been the target of a lot of criticism and rightly so , I donâ€™t see people being labelled Rory haters ? Same with any other golfer.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again there it is - â€œyou hatersâ€ , itâ€™s just juvenile.

I donâ€™t hate Woods , why would I ? And I suspect thatâ€™s valid for everyone

Just because people are critical of Woods doesnâ€™t make them a hater and when the response is made it adds nothing.

People will be critical of Woods - there is nothing wrong with that , if you canâ€™t handle that maybe the forum not the best place to be. People are critical of every single golfer out there - Rory has been the target of a lot of criticism and rightly so , I donâ€™t see people being labelled Rory haters ? Same with any other golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Might need a lie down after this, but I totally agree, some of those saying people should forget his indescretions and move on etc are the same ones who donâ€™t like Patrick Reed and mention his alleged behaviour off the course as the reason for their dislike.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 15, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			he was 167 from the pin, hit an 8 iron and ended up 30-40 yards short and well right. He gave the 8 a fair wallop. Looked a bad shot to me - surely if he just wanted to lay up short he would have hit a wedge?
		
Click to expand...

He explains it in his press interview, he wanted to be right not left which is where a wedge out would've left him, he knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't mind Tiger, actually like him more now after his indiscretions, has proved to me he's human, and makes mistakes. I used to find him a really boring person, totally devoid of character.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again there it is - â€œyou hatersâ€ , itâ€™s just juvenile.

I donâ€™t hate Woods , why would I ? And I suspect thatâ€™s valid for everyone

Just because people are critical of Woods doesnâ€™t make them a hater and when the response is made it adds nothing.

People will be critical of Woods - there is nothing wrong with that , if you canâ€™t handle that maybe the forum not the best place to be. People are critical of every single golfer out there - Rory has been the target of a lot of criticism and rightly so , I donâ€™t see people being labelled Rory haters ? Same with any other golfer.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry if I'm not as grown up as you. Maybe I am juvenile 

Nothing wrong with people throwing shade at Woods. You always throw subliminal digs that's fine. Is that not juvenile??
.All I'm doing is posting my 2cents on the matter.
It seem's to be you that can't handle it whenever the word ''hater'' is thrown out...so  It's no different when someone attacks Rory, you are always there to defend. I'm doing the exact same with Woods. 

It's only words...


----------



## User20205 (Apr 15, 2019)

Unless they are a serial killer or maybe a neo nazi Iâ€™m not fussed about what my sporting icons are like off the field/course. I donâ€™t take any moral guidance from them. Nor should my kids, plenty of others to fill that role. 
Some may hold personal views I donâ€™t share. It doesnâ€™t matter. 

I quite like it if theyâ€™re deeply flawed, it makes them more human.
I loved tigers reaction walking off around 18 yesterday, he was properly chuffed. He involved his kids, maybe some think he shouldnâ€™t because of past behaviour.
All that makes him, at worst, is a hypocrite.....just like the rest of us


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			I'm sorry if I'm not as grown up as you. Maybe I am juvenile 

Nothing wrong with people throwing shade at Woods. You always throw subliminal digs that's fine. Is that not juvenile??
.All I'm doing is posting my 2cents on the matter.
It seem's to be you that can't handle it whenever the word ''hater'' is thrown out...so  It's no different when someone attacks Rory, you are always there to defend. I'm doing the exact same with Woods.

It's only words...

Click to expand...

Subliminal digs ? 

Sorry but people donâ€™t get called Rory haters when they are critical of Rory - most of the criticism of Rory is right , just like any critics of Woods over the years 

He has had issues with his driver , with his chipping , etc - just because someone points that out as a reason for him not winning â€œat that timeâ€ doesnâ€™t make them a hater

Why does it only happens from the Woods fan club ? Why are they the only ones to respond with the â€œhaterâ€ tag ? Does it help distract from the reasonable critical points about Woods ? 

Most of the whinging and complaining right now seems to be from people who are fans of Woods - not sure what they are complaining about


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Subliminal digs ?

Sorry but people donâ€™t get called Rory haters when they are critical of Rory - most of the criticism of Rory is right , just like any critics of Woods over the years

He has had issues with his driver , with his chipping , etc - just because someone points that out as a reason for him not winning â€œat that timeâ€ doesnâ€™t make them a hater

Why does it only happens from the Woods fan club ? Why are they the only ones to respond with the â€œhaterâ€ tag ? Does it help distract from the reasonable critical points about Woods ?

Most of the whinging and complaining right now seems to be from people who are fans of Woods - not sure what they are complaining about
		
Click to expand...

I think I am actually a bit of a Rory hater!!!


----------



## User20204 (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does it help distract from the reasonable critical points about Woods ?

t
		
Click to expand...

Do you think saying he's only won twice in the past 4 years a reasonable critical point ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Do you think saying he's only won twice in the past 4 years a reasonable critical point ?
		
Click to expand...

That point was in response to people saying time and time again he proves people wrong - Woods went a long time without a major even when he was fully fit and reached number one. Yes itâ€™s reasonable- why wouldnâ€™t it be


----------



## Tiger Woods (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## User20204 (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes itâ€™s reasonable- why wouldnâ€™t it be
		
Click to expand...

He was barely able to walk in those four years never mind play golf, yet you think it was a reasonable critical comment, it may well have been factual but not reasonable.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2019)

The bookies are gonna hate yesterday.. loads of none golfers bet on tiger so that will have cost them


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That point was in response to people saying time and time again he proves people wrong - Woods went a long time without a major even when he was fully fit and reached number one. Yes itâ€™s reasonable- why wouldnâ€™t it be
		
Click to expand...

I see the new improved less tiger critical Phil lasted long


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 15, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The bookies are gonna hate yesterday.. loads of none golfers bet on tiger so that will have cost them
		
Click to expand...

Apparently William Hill US stated  â€œItâ€™s a painful day for William Hill â€” our biggest loss ever â€” but a great day for golf.â€


----------



## Captainron (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s Cam - he is South African - he doesnâ€™t know his left from his right.
		
Click to expand...

Being South African has rock all to do with this. I just really really hate Tiger Woods. I respect his ability as a golfer but I donâ€™t want him to do well.

And Phil I know that if you had a tinder profile every lady on there would swipe left for you


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Subliminal digs ?

Sorry but people donâ€™t get called Rory haters when they are critical of Rory - most of the criticism of Rory is right , just like any critics of Woods over the years

He has had issues with his driver , with his chipping , etc - just because someone points that out as a reason for him not winning â€œat that timeâ€ doesnâ€™t make them a hater

Why does it only happens from the Woods fan club ? Why are they the only ones to respond with the â€œhaterâ€ tag ? Does it help distract from the reasonable critical points about Woods ?

Most of the whinging and complaining right now seems to be from people who are fans of Woods - not sure what they are complaining about
		
Click to expand...

Quite abit of the whinging as come from you aswell Phil ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## User20204 (Apr 15, 2019)

For the lovers...haters probably best you don't watch this


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That point was in response to people saying time and time again he proves people wrong - Woods went a long time without a major even when he was fully fit and reached number one. Yes itâ€™s reasonable- why wouldnâ€™t it be
		
Click to expand...

Actually Woods has proven thousands of critics wrong. There were numerous who wrote him off, never win again, won't win a major etc etc.

Guess what Tiger did.

We can categorically say Woods has proven people wrong. No ifs, no buts.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 15, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Only thing to say re: his indiscretions is that, if you portray yourself one way, and then are found to be wanting in that, people may turn against you for it. Just like Kucher, not being the good old boy he & the media have made out over the years.

Plus, in having his kids there, and talking about them in the presser, is a reminder that their Mum isn't there, and we all know why.

But personally I couldn't give a crap about his personal life. His golf is all that matters to me!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m with you couldnâ€™t care less about his personal life, just his golfing one.

We become aware of his private life due to the media as itâ€™s part and parcel of being Tiger.

People quote such adâ€™s as Gatorade in this thread, they pulled the product â€˜focusâ€™ that ad was for as it was a Tiger product. They also dropped Tiger. He was punished for what he did, went through the ringer, and to be honest I worried at times when he was done for DUI he wouldnâ€™t make it out the other side as he looked a wreck.

Iâ€™d never judge another person for their life choices that had no direct impact on me. Excluding much more serious issues. I know Iâ€™ve made my share of mistakes and poor life choices, fortunately that doesnâ€™t follow me around for the rest of my life like it does for Tiger.

Those that continue to bang on about the past must be saints or extremely two faced.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Iâ€™m with you couldnâ€™t care less about his personal life, just his golfing one.

We become aware of his private life due to the media as itâ€™s part and parcel of being Tiger.

People quote such adâ€™s as Gatorade in this thread, they pulled the product â€˜focusâ€™ that ad was for as it was a Tiger product. They also dropped Tiger. He was punished for what he did, went through the ringer, and to be honest I worried at times when he was done for DUI he wouldnâ€™t make it out the other side as he looked a wreck.

Iâ€™d never judge another person for their life choices that had no direct impact on me. Excluding much more serious issues. I know Iâ€™ve made my share of mistakes and poor life choices, fortunately that doesnâ€™t follow me around for the rest of my life like it does for Tiger.

*Those that continue to bang on about the past must be saints or extremely two faced*.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like a bit over-reaction, are we not allowed to discuss anything negative about certain golfers, like I said before no one had any issues with those who keep bringing up Reedâ€™s past when heâ€™s being discussed, despite Reed not being found guilty of anything.

Woods is possibly the greatest golfer of all time, that debate could be over now if it wasnâ€™t for his off course behaviour, unfortunately his price (and many others) of fame is his private life is in the public domain, having an opinion on that makes us neither saints or hypocrites, just like those choosing to ignore it are neither gullible or lacking in morals.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 15, 2019)

On the plus side, a barmaid near Augusta will be getting a new kitchen this week


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Iâ€™m with you couldnâ€™t care less about his personal life, just his golfing one.

We become aware of his private life due to the media as itâ€™s part and parcel of being Tiger.

People quote such adâ€™s as Gatorade in this thread, they pulled the product â€˜focusâ€™ that ad was for as it was a Tiger product. They also dropped Tiger. He was punished for what he did, went through the ringer, and to be honest I worried at times when he was done for DUI he wouldnâ€™t make it out the other side as he looked a wreck.

Iâ€™d never judge another person for their life choices that had no direct impact on me. Excluding much more serious issues. I know Iâ€™ve made my share of mistakes and poor life choices, fortunately that doesnâ€™t follow me around for the rest of my life like it does for Tiger.

Those that continue to bang on about the past must be saints or extremely two faced.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from your last sentence, well said. But in your last sentence you make judgements on people, something you don't with Tiger... can you have it both ways?


----------



## User20204 (Apr 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Woods is possibly the greatest golfer of all time, that debate could be over now if it wasnâ€™t for his off course behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

I can't quite understand this, what has his off course behaviour got to do with what he has done on it


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I can't quite understand this, what has his off course behaviour got to do with what he has done on it 

Click to expand...

And what happens outside of work has never affected your focus at work? You may well have got the job done but was it done as quickly or as well as you could?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I can't quite understand this, what has his off course behaviour got to do with what he has done on it 

Click to expand...

Some of the activities he undertook in his own time, training with Navy Seals etc may of either worsened or even caused some of the injuries he has suffered, not saying golfers should be hermits off the course but maybe by avoiding some of these activities he may not of suffered the way he did.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Nothing like a bit over-reaction, are we not allowed to discuss anything negative about certain golfers, like I said before no one had any issues with those who keep bringing up Reedâ€™s past when heâ€™s being discussed, despite Reed not being found guilty of anything.

Woods is possibly the greatest golfer of all time, that debate could be over now if it wasnâ€™t for his off course behaviour, unfortunately his price (and many others) of fame is his private life is in the public domain, having an opinion on that makes us neither saints or hypocrites, just like those choosing to ignore it are neither gullible or lacking in morals.
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Nothing like a bit over-reaction, are we not allowed to discuss anything negative about certain golfers, like I said before no one had any issues with those who keep bringing up Reedâ€™s past when heâ€™s being discussed, despite Reed not being found guilty of anything.

Woods is possibly the greatest golfer of all time, that debate could be over now if it wasnâ€™t for his off course behaviour, unfortunately his price (and many others) of fame is his private life is in the public domain, having an opinion on that makes us neither saints or hypocrites, just like those choosing to ignore it are neither gullible or lacking in morals.
		
Click to expand...

I came across slightly wrong, it happened off course it can be discussed, I raised several aspects myself. I should have been more clear, Iâ€™m on about those that discredit his achievements due to his personal life choices.

Some are fans and some arenâ€™t thatâ€™s cool, same with Patrick Reed. I donâ€™t mind him at all I know others arenâ€™t fans but they canâ€™t really use life outside of golf to discredit his achievements.

Itâ€™s not as much of a theme on this forum from what Iâ€™ve seen moreso on other social media platforms.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			I came across slightly wrong, it happened off course it can be discussed, I raised several aspects myself. I should have been more clear, Iâ€™m on about those that discredit his achievements due to his personal life choices.

Some are fans and some arenâ€™t thatâ€™s cool, same with Patrick Reed. I donâ€™t mind him at all I know others arenâ€™t fans but they canâ€™t really use life outside of golf to discredit his achievements.

Itâ€™s not as much of a theme on this forum from what Iâ€™ve seen moreso on other social media platforms.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, I have nothing but admiration for Woods the golfer, toss of a coin between him and Jack as to who is the greatest player the game has ever seen.

Maybe itâ€™s just the modern world and how itâ€™s media driven, but I personally find it a bit naive to think any Sports Person at the top can expect to separate their personal life from their â€œworkâ€ the media (sadly) donâ€™t care.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2019)

There have been a lot of players I haven't warmed to over the years. Corey Pavin was perhaps the first I took a real dislike to (no real reason apart from that stupid moustache and he some how wound me up whenever he was on the telly). Patrick Reed is perhaps the one of the current crop that I really don't warm to but for everything about him on and off the course, I have to (begrudingly) admire what he has achieved in golf. Woods is the same. Like or hate what has happened off the course you have to admire Woods not only for his achievements prior to the weekend but for coming back from world 1199 to win a major. I do think Pauldj42 makes a valid point though and it is very true across all sports, the media and social media make no distinction these days between personal and work (sporting) lives and it is all fair game it seems. Should Woods do something else in his private life (and I think he seems in a very contented place at the moment) the meltdown will be massive and I don't think as a "brand" he could survive. He could get his head down and try and compete still but I think all the collateral would be too much and he'd end up quitting. As I say I can't see that happening and just my own opinion!


----------



## User20204 (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm sure someone said on the beeb broadcast that he hardly goes anywhere other than spending time with his girlfriend and kids and I guess if you have his fame there isn't many places you can go, must be difficult when you have all that fame and money though.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 16, 2019)

God there are some right tarts on this forum 

Iâ€™m not sure why the fact that tiger has dipped the wick a few times, somehow detracts from him an absolute legend of golf. 

tiger woods being judged by a bunch of blokes that have literally ZERO clue, Of what it is like having the temptation day in day out. 

Imagine the sheer amount of women that will have thrown themselves at tiger?

Christ, I bet he could not even nip to the driving range without more sexual attention than most blokes get in a life time. 

Tiger woods is a great man. A great great man. 

No one on here has the credentials to judge his private life. So stop virtue signaling and high horse waving. 

Comical honestly.


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			God there are some right tarts on this forum 
Iâ€™m not sure why the fact that tiger has dipped the wick a few times, somehow detracts from him an absolute legend of golf.
tiger woods being judged by a bunch of blokes that have literally ZERO clue, Of what it is like having the temptation day in day out.
Imagine the sheer amount of women that will have thrown themselves at tiger?
Christ, I bet he could not even nip to the driving range without more sexual attention than most blokes get in a life time.
*Tiger woods is a great man. A great great man.*
No one on here has the credentials to judge his private life. So stop virtue signaling and high horse waving.

Comical honestly.


Click to expand...

In your opinion .............................. not mine.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			In your opinion .............................. not mine.
		
Click to expand...

Well good............................ for you


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2019)

Not a role model? Really? Near billionaire batting the ladies off with a stick. If that doesnt get kids interested in golf, nothing will.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			God there are some right tarts on this forum 

Iâ€™m not sure why the fact that tiger has dipped the wick a few times, somehow detracts from him an absolute legend of golf.

tiger woods being judged by a bunch of blokes that have literally ZERO clue, Of what it is like having the temptation day in day out.

Imagine the sheer amount of women that will have thrown themselves at tiger?

Christ, I bet he could not even nip to the driving range without more sexual attention than most blokes get in a life time.

Tiger woods is a great man. A great great man.

No one on here has the credentials to judge his private life. So stop virtue signaling and high horse waving.

Comical honestly.


Click to expand...

This is exactly what I think. The way some people go on you'd think he was a convicted rapist or something. He made a couple of regrettable decisions, but plenty of men and women have done that over the years, famous or otherwise. I think to a lot of people he actually went up in their estimation when it all came out about his 'lifestyle' - prior to that I always saw him as some kind of unfeeling golf robot!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			This is exactly what I think. The way some people go on you'd think he was a convicted rapist or something. He made a couple of regrettable decisions, but plenty of men and women have done that over the years, famous or otherwise. *I think to a lot of people he actually went up in their estimation when it all came out about his 'lifestyle' - prior to that I always saw him as some kind of unfeeling golf robot!*

Click to expand...


def this for me, showed a more Human side to him and that he like many other guys liked a slutty looking blonde


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 17, 2019)

If only someone had bought Tiger some of these...


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 17, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118500624503644161
We've been so spoilt with the leaderboards the last few years of the Majors. The last 5 have been particularly good.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 17, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			God there are some right tarts on this forum 

Iâ€™m not sure why the fact that tiger has *dipped the wick a few times*, somehow detracts from him an absolute legend of golf.

tiger woods being judged by a bunch of blokes that have literally ZERO clue, Of what it is like having the temptation day in day out.

Imagine the sheer amount of women that will have thrown themselves at tiger?

Christ, I bet he could not even nip to the driving range without more sexual attention than most blokes get in a life time.

Tiger woods is a great man. A great great man.

*No one on here has the credentials to judge his private life.* So stop virtue signaling and high horse waving.

Comical honestly.


Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			This is exactly what I think. The way some people go on you'd think he was a convicted rapist or something. *He made a couple of regrettable decisions*, but plenty of men and women have done that over the years, famous or otherwise. I think to a lot of people he actually went up in their estimation when it all came out about his 'lifestyle' - prior to that I always saw him as some kind of unfeeling golf robot!
		
Click to expand...

No one on here has the credentials to judge his private life, but apparently heâ€™s a great great man, obviously someone must believe they have the credentials.

It was reported when he went into rehab he cheated over 100 times during his 5 year marriage, just a bit more than a couple of times.

Lying and cheating to the one you supposedly love and risking her and your children might be ok in some peoples book, but not mine and they certainly donâ€™t get a free pass because itâ€™s implied it was the womenâ€™s fault for tempting him and throwing themselves at him, thatâ€™s just insulting and disrespectful to women.

Heâ€™s possibly the greatest golfer weâ€™ve ever seen and thatâ€™s it for me.

All sorts of Golfers and other celebrities have had aspects of their private life discussed on here, canâ€™t see why Tiger is any different.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 17, 2019)

He was/is he most famous person in the world with quite probably thousands of women throwing themselves at him, if it was only 100 times  I'm more impressed with his restraint.  I'd question any of you who wouldn't be tempted to do the same.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No one on here has the credentials to judge his private life, but apparently heâ€™s a great great man, obviously someone must believe they have the credentials.

It was reported when he went into rehab he cheated over 100 times during his 5 year marriage, just a bit more than a couple of times.

Lying and cheating to the one you supposedly love and risking her and your children might be ok in some peoples book, but not mine and they certainly donâ€™t get a free pass because itâ€™s implied it was the womenâ€™s fault for tempting him and throwing themselves at him, thatâ€™s just insulting and disrespectful to women.

Heâ€™s possibly the greatest golfer weâ€™ve ever seen and thatâ€™s it for me.

All sorts of Golfers and other celebrities have had aspects of their private life discussed on here, canâ€™t see why Tiger is any different.
		
Click to expand...

Never said I agree with cheating, I'm just saying I can very easily ignore that when we're talking about Tiger the golfer - but a lot of people seemingly can't. And again, people talk as if he murdered somebody.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Never said I agree with cheating, I'm just saying I can very easily ignore that when we're talking about Tiger the golfer - but a lot of people seemingly can't. And again, people talk as if he murdered somebody.
		
Click to expand...

Others brought his private life into it and when some said they didnâ€™t like the man they were ridiculed.

Youâ€™ve changed from a couple of regrettable decisions being compared to rape and now claiming people talk about it as murder.

Why canâ€™t you accept 99% admire the Golfer, some admire everything about him and some donâ€™t, youâ€™re the only one using inflammatory statements.


----------



## Slab (Apr 18, 2019)

Today GM have as one of their website 'footer' surveys; who will win the 2019 Masters? I'm going for Rose, fingers crossed


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No one on here has the credentials to judge his private life, but apparently heâ€™s a great great man, obviously someone must believe they have the credentials.

It was reported when he went into rehab he cheated over 100 times during his 5 year marriage, just a bit more than a couple of times.

Lying and cheating to the one you supposedly love and risking her and your children might be ok in some peoples book, but not mine and they certainly donâ€™t get a free pass because itâ€™s implied it was the womenâ€™s fault for tempting him and throwing themselves at him, thatâ€™s just insulting and disrespectful to women.

Heâ€™s possibly the greatest golfer weâ€™ve ever seen and thatâ€™s it for me.

All sorts of Golfers and other celebrities have had aspects of their private life discussed on here, canâ€™t see why Tiger is any different.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m assuming you have cut all friends out of your life that have ever had an affair


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™m assuming you have cut all friends out of your life that have ever had an affair
		
Click to expand...

Here we go another extreme response wanting to make it personal.
Just like my attitude to Tiger, I lost some respect for them and some I have cut after seeing how their selfish behaviour destroyed their family.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Here we go another extreme response wanting to make it personal.
Just like my attitude to Tiger, I lost some respect for them and some I have cut after seeing how their selfish behaviour destroyed their family.
		
Click to expand...

Surely their mistakes to make, everyone at one point or another does things they shouldn't. I'd have a hard time believing you yourself have never acted in a way that could be classed as selfish because everybody does. As long as people learn from their mistakes is the important thing, nobody is perfect and it would be a pretty boring world if everyone was. I fully believe in forgiving people and helping them become better versions of themselves, if you hold the kind of attitude you do, when all is said and done it's you that looks bad


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™m assuming you have cut all friends out of your life that have ever had an affair
		
Click to expand...

It was a little bit more than an affair wasnâ€™t it ? 100â€™s of women whilst his wife and kids at home - it does paint a picture about the person he was back then and the lack of respect he had for his own family. It doesnâ€™t take away from his achievement at the Masters but it does point to something that people will judge him for and something that can easily be used as a reason not to like him. 

Sports stars do have indiscretions throughout their career - but Woods went a lot further than an indiscretion and itâ€™s certainly not behaviour that people should really condone or sweep under the carpet  

As for the people saying - can you blame him because people were throwing themselves at him - well yes I can blame him , it was his actions and they certainly couldnâ€™t have been throwing themselves that much when he paid for a lot of it. 

Some people wonâ€™t think itâ€™s a major crime but for some morally itâ€™s as poor as you can get. And then there is the drugs and driving 

BUT 

We are supposed to live in a world or rehabilitation and redemption with second chances and Woods right now seems to be trying to atone for his mistakes and his life of the course seems a world away from previous issues


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Surely their mistakes to make, everyone at one point or another does things they shouldn't. I'd have a hard time believing you yourself have never acted in a way that could be classed as selfish because everybody does. As long as people learn from their mistakes is the important thing, nobody is perfect and it would be a pretty boring world if everyone was. I fully believe in forgiving people and helping them become better versions of themselves, if you hold the kind of attitude you do, when all is said and done it's you that looks bad
		
Click to expand...

Why is my integrity or moral values being questioned?
Iâ€™ve lost respect for Woods as a man because of the â€œprovenâ€ public way he treated his wife and family, no different to how Iâ€™d feel towards anyone.
Never said I was perfect or people shouldnâ€™t be forgiven their mistakes, itâ€™s not my job to forgive him, thatâ€™s down to those close to him.
I just find it unbelievable how people have shifted the blame on to the women.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a little bit more than an affair wasnâ€™t it ? 100â€™s of women whilst his wife and kids at home - it does paint a picture about the person he was back then and the lack of respect he had for his own family. It doesnâ€™t take away from his achievement at the Masters but it does point to something that people will judge him for and something that can easily be used as a reason not to like him.

Sports stars do have indiscretions throughout their career - but Woods went a lot further than an indiscretion and itâ€™s certainly not behaviour that people should really condone or sweep under the carpet 

As for the people saying - can you blame him because people were throwing themselves at him - well yes I can blame him , it was his actions and they certainly couldnâ€™t have been throwing themselves that much when he paid for a lot of it.

Some people wonâ€™t think itâ€™s a major crime but for some morally itâ€™s as poor as you can get. And then there is the drugs and driving

BUT

We are supposed to live in a world or rehabilitation and redemption with second chances and Woods right now seems to be trying to atone for his mistakes and his life of the course seems a world away from previous issues
		
Click to expand...

Drugs and driving? They were prescription drugs for his back pain, he shouldn't have been driving, ok but this happens thousands of times each day up and down the country, also for people to continue to try and put him down for past mistakes made a decade ago is just sad. Tiger knows what he done, he has seemed the help he needed and tried to become a better person. Nobody lost more out of this than tiger and his family but it is evident he does his utmost to be the best father to his children he can be which is all that can be asked. To continue to judge and try and devalue him as a person and his standing in golf because he did some things out with your moral code a decade ago is really just taking the biscuit. Everyone knows what happened, move on. Tiger and his family clearly have, some members of the golfing public clearly haven't.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why is my integrity or moral values being questioned?
Iâ€™ve lost respect for Woods as a man because of the â€œprovenâ€ public way he treated his wife and family, no different to how Iâ€™d feel towards anyone.
Never said I was perfect or people shouldnâ€™t be forgiven their mistakes, itâ€™s not my job to forgive him, thatâ€™s down to those close to him.
I just find it unbelievable how people have shifted the blame on to the women.
		
Click to expand...

It's not your job to judge him equally as it's not your job to forgive him. What music do you listen to, let's see if theres any serial cheaters on that list?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			It's not your job to judge him equally as it's not your job to forgive him. What music do you listen to, let's see if theres any serial cheaters on that list?
		
Click to expand...

Again youâ€™re questioning my character, have I demanded everyone takes my point of view? Iâ€™ve simply lost respect for him as a person.
Not wished him any harm, not said he shouldnâ€™t continue with his life etc.
Look at the stick Kuchar got recently or Reed, did you come on and question those who were negative about them about their music tastes!


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Again youâ€™re questioning my character, have I demanded everyone takes my point of view? Iâ€™ve simply lost respect for him as a person.
Not wished him any harm, not said he shouldnâ€™t continue with his life etc.
Look at the stick Kuchar got recently or Reed, did you come on and question those who were negative about them about their music tastes!
		
Click to expand...

Well if you tar everyone that acts in a similar manner with the same brush fair enough, just thought it may be interesting to see if you hold any musicians who have made these mistakes in high esteem


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Well if you tar everyone that acts in a similar manner with the same brush fair enough, just thought it may be interesting to see if you hold any musicians who have made these mistakes in high esteem
		
Click to expand...

Cheating, lying and risking your family  for another person, yep, I do tar them with the same brush and lose some respect for them, donâ€™t care if itâ€™s a celebrity or the person in the street, regardless of gender or profession.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheating, lying and risking your family  for another person, yep, I do tar them with the same brush and lose some respect for them, donâ€™t care if itâ€™s a celebrity or the person in the street, regardless of gender or profession.
		
Click to expand...

Ok no worries, but please do tell us your music collection. I feel I could derive alot about your true narrative


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Ok no worries, but please do tell us your music collection. I feel I could derive alot about your true narrative
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely anything and everything from Soul to Heavy Metal, currently enjoying Tom Walkerâ€™s Album.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 18, 2019)

Sounds great you think there may be a few philanderers among them ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Sounds great you think there may be a few philanderers among them ?
		
Click to expand...

Seriously mate, if you want to get personal or want to embarrass me, take it to pm, this is wasting the thread.
I have no respect for Woods as a family man, loved and love watching him on the golf course, ie, carrying out his profession, same response to any musician I listen to who may or may not be a cheat.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 18, 2019)

I think for me, while I don't excuse his cheating, the fact is I just don't care. I don't judge other people and if their morals or lack thereof don't affect me, then I don't care. I know someone who regularly cheats on his wife too, but ultimately it's his life and his family, and his choice. So the same goes for Tiger, I man I've not even met. Whatever he's done personally doesn't even enter into my thinking, I just view him as a sporting legend, no more no less.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Here we go another extreme response wanting to make it personal.
Just like my attitude to Tiger, I lost some respect for them and some I have cut after seeing how their selfish behaviour destroyed their family.
		
Click to expand...

You do seem to take this issue on a much more personal level than others.

....... but anyway the kids obviously both love their dads to bits, its evident. TW and Elin are still both great friends. Everyone will never have to stress financially ever in their lifetimes. For all we know the marriage was an unhappy one, we'll never find out.
As many understand, this was over 10 years ago....he did the crime and massively paid the fine. Lord Jesus, just move on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			You do seem to take this issue on a much more personal level than others.

....... but anyway the kids obviously both love their dads to bits, its evident. TW and Elin are still both great friends. Everyone will never have to stress financially ever in their lifetimes. For all we know the marriage was an unhappy one, we'll never find out.
As many understand, this was over 10 years ago....he did the crime and massively paid the fine. Lord Jesus, just move on. 

Click to expand...

If I get a post answered directly I believe itâ€™s good manners to respond! It was others wanting answers from those who donâ€™t like the man.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm away to thrash myself a thousand times to atone for my sins.

What a crock of poop this thread is turning into.

When I was 17 I kissed my girlfriend's pal at a party. I'm so glad I've got that off my chest now. Hopefully I start to feel "clean" the shame has been killing me!


----------



## JamesR (Apr 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm away to thrash myself a thousand times to atone for my sins.

What a crock of poop this thread is turning into.

When I was 17 I kissed my girlfriend's pal at a party. I'm so glad I've got that off my chest now. *Hopefully I start to feel "clean" *the shame has been killing me!
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes the only way to really feel clean is a shot of penicillin!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118605790720471041
Tough life for poor Brooks.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm away to thrash myself a thousand times to atone for my sins.

What a crock of poop this thread is turning into.

When I was 17 I kissed my girlfriend's pal at a party. I'm so glad I've got that off my chest now. Hopefully I start to feel "clean" the shame has been killing me!
		
Click to expand...

did his beard scratch?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			did his beard scratch?
		
Click to expand...

At 17 it's only bum fluff!

ðŸ˜


----------



## cookelad (Apr 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm away to thrash myself a thousand times to atone for my sins.

What a crock of poop this thread is turning into.

When I was 17 I kissed my girlfriend's pal at a party. I'm so glad I've got that off my chest now. Hopefully I start to feel "clean" the shame has been killing me!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps next year we can have 2 Masters threads, one for people who just want to bitch about whether or not the tournament should be a major in the runup and bicker about the winner in the aftermath, and one for people actually interested in the golf.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Apr 28, 2019)

I remember coming to this site several months ago to get away from the negative comments on the other golf sites. My apologies, but apparently I brought the negativity with me. 
Now let's move on. I sincerely hope most of my European friends enjoyed the Masters. I was actually pulling for Molinari to win, but was glad I got to witness a little bit of golf history.
Here's hoping all of you "across the pond" will watch and support The Wells Fargo Championship here in my home city of Charlotte. I was fortunate in that I was watching on 18 when Rory won by shooting 62 in the final round for his first PGA Tour win in 2010. Also, I was there for his third round 61 which led to another win in 2015. Here's hoping he can bounce back from a lackluster performance at Augusta to get the "hat trick" here at Quail Hollow.


----------

